# Will Roamio get SkipMode?



## dvdvids

I'm couple of years away from 4K...plus I got the Roamio just last year or so ago and cannot afford Bolt (plus no offers for existing customers!)

So, the my question is if Roamio gets SkipMode update?


----------



## mrizzo80

There's been conflicting information about this, but it sounds like the correct answer is NO.

A TiVo dealer posted early this morning in one of the threads hinting it was coming to Roamio, a TiVo support webpage evidently said it was, and at least one of the tech site reviews said it was. 

I think the best we can hope for is no for now, but maybe they will add it to Roamio's after the initial sales spike on Bolts.


----------



## scottfll954

typical corporate BS..

keep your customers in the dark .. and Hope they buy new equipment 

and then eventually upgrade there old equipment ..


Drives me crazy


----------



## usc-fan

They removes it from the support site. Looks unlikely.

No way its a hardware issue. It just to push people to buy something new but it will likely just upset people and push them away from tivo. Terrible move. I still pay tivo monrhly and want new features.


----------



## Dan203

Maybe they will make it an add-on feature in the future. Monthly/yearly subscribers will get it for free but lifetime users will have to pay $1/month to get it. Unlike other TiVo features this one actually requires actual man power so there is a reoccurring cost to them.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> Maybe they will make it an add-on feature in the future. Monthly/yearly subscribers will get it for free but lifetime users will have to pay $1/month to get it. Unlike other TiVo features this one actually requires actual man power so there is a reoccurring cost to them.


I'm trying to think if I would be willing to actually pay for it. If it were $1/month, I *might* consider it. Anything more and I highly doubt I would. It would probably rub me the wrong way though, since monthly and annual service fees haven't increased.


----------



## mrizzo80

I bet they can accomplish tagging commercials by using as few as 2 people. 

20 shows every 30 minutes need to be tagged, so that's 10 shows for each employee. That gives each person about 3 minutes to handle each 30 minute program.


----------



## Dan203

They could even partially automate it by marking the locations where the commercials are most likely located and having the human manually verify/adjust the positions as needed.


----------



## Grayswandir1

It seems to me that SkipMode is a function of the software and of the staff being paid to tag the commercials in realtime. 

Shouldn't this be a service that benefits everyone paying a monthly subscription? Shouldn't all subscribers (and owners of lifetime service) get this functionality since it would require no more additional work by Tivo to offer it as the information will already be in the database, just like guide data?

Keeping it limited to only those who purchase a particular piece of hardware says to me that as a longtime subscriber to the Tivo monthly service with my Roamio and Minis (and Series 2's and 3's in the past) I'm less important to Tivo than someone who goes out and purchases a Bolt today.


----------



## usc-fan

Grayswandir1 said:


> It seems to me that SkipMode is a function of the software and of the staff being paid to tag the commercials in realtime.
> 
> Shouldn't this be a service that benefits everyone paying a monthly subscription? Shouldn't all subscribers (and owners of lifetime service) get this functionality since it would require no more additional work by Tivo to offer it as the information will already be in the database, just like guide data?
> 
> Keeping it limited to only those who purchase a particular piece of hardware says to me that as a longtime subscriber to the Tivo monthly service with my Roamio and Minis (and Series 2's and 3's in the past) I'm less important to Tivo than someone who goes out and purchases a Bolt today.


Exactly how i feel. Then they drop the MSD also. :down:


----------



## mjh

I honestly couldn't care less about the new software features of the bolt. But the fact that the OTT apps start up nearly instantly, that is intriguing.


----------



## tomhorsley

tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm trying to think if I would be willing to actually pay for it. If it were $1/month, I *might* consider it. Anything more and I highly doubt I would. It would probably rub me the wrong way though, since monthly and annual service fees haven't increased.


I have a feeling the more likely path for TiVo making money off this goes something like: "Nice commercial you got there, too bad if everyone should skip over it..."


----------



## snerd

tomhorsley said:


> I have a feeling the more likely path for TiVo making money off this goes something like: "Nice commercial you got there, too bad if everyone should skip over it..."


The way things are going, I wouldn't put it past TiVo to rig the software to force everyone to watch TiVo commercials


----------



## windracer

Dan203 said:


> Unlike other TiVo features this one actually requires actual man power so there is a reoccurring cost to them.


SkipMode is powered by actual people watching the shows and tagging the commercials?  Wow, I guess I figured it was a detection feature in the software like Ad-Detective in VideoReDo.


----------



## Dan203

Someone posted in another thread that the scope of the feature laid out by a judge in the Dish Network case said they essentially had to be completely accurate because if the feature skipped any of the actual content it was a violation. So they use people to verify that all the skip points are in the right spot just to be safe. We assume TiVo does the same thing. Although I don't think the actually watch the shows. I assume there is a prescan done by a computer, similar to ad detective and the humans just verify and adjust the positions of the markers.


----------



## Chuck_IV

snerd said:


> The way things are going, I wouldn't put it past TiVo to rig the software to force everyone to watch TiVo commercials


I kind of agree since they are already slinking down that road a bit now with the EXTREMELY annoying advertisements when you hit pause.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Chuck_IV said:


> I kind of agree since they are already slinking down that road a bit now with the EXTREMELY annoying advertisements when you hit pause.


I honestly don't find those pause ads annoying at all.


----------



## Chris Gerhard

It is a nice feature but I don't expect it on the Roamio models, it was not promised and I don't feel any sense of entitlement to it since I bought without any expectation of getting it.


----------



## MikeekiM

tarheelblue32 said:


> I honestly don't find those pause ads annoying at all.


I am good with anything that brings revenue into a company that I want to survive and thrive...without torpedoing the user experience that I paid for...

And this definitely fits into that category for me... It doesn't bother me...it creates revenue for TiVo... It's all good from my perspective!


----------



## jcthorne

Dan203 said:


> They could even partially automate it by marking the locations where the commercials are most likely located and having the human manually verify/adjust the positions as needed.


Gee, sort of like using Videoredo....:up:


----------



## danryan28

It seams to me Tivo is thinking small scale in this feature.

This is the PERFECT opportunity to use crowd sourcing. If a Show doesn't have the Tag's present, then if a user presses "D", it tags the beginning of the commercial. 

Maybe users sign up to be "taggers", and they get rated based on how accurate the tags are. Like WAZE for your Tivo!

It seams to me that many people that use TIVO are power users, let the power of the crowd work for you!!


----------



## Dan203

jcthorne said:


> Gee, sort of like using Videoredo....:up:


Pretty much.


----------



## shamilian

The Tivo web site, under compare bolt....
says roamio pro will not have this feature.

it is just a move by tivo to claim a difference with the new product.

plain old marketing ....

they want new money ... 
(preferably every month forever)

I am just waiting for the advertisers/networks to complain and shut them down...


----------



## Dan203

danryan28 said:


> It seams to me Tivo is thinking small scale in this feature.
> 
> This is the PERFECT opportunity to use crowd sourcing. If a Show doesn't have the Tag's present, then if a user presses "D", it tags the beginning of the commercial.
> 
> Maybe users sign up to be "taggers", and they get rated based on how accurate the tags are. Like WAZE for your Tivo!
> 
> It seams to me that many people that use TIVO are power users, let the power of the crowd work for you!!


Seems dangerous. How could they know when the tags were accurate enough to use? Unless they created a whole UI for users to select which "taggers" they follow or something.

I think the biggest issue with this feature will be syncing the actual recording to the tags. They're really counting on the broadcasts to be synced up across all cable systems and broadcasters.

Dish is the the source of their broadcasts so they can sync perfectly. TiVo works across a broad array of MSOs so syncing things up is going to be a bit more tricky. They could use additional clues like audio levels or captions to help them sync, rather then just the time stamps, but I don't know if they actually do that.


----------



## windracer

jcthorne said:


> Gee, sort of like using Videoredo....:up:


That's what I said!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Dan203 said:


> Seems dangerous. How could they know when the tags were accurate enough to use? Unless they created a whole UI for users to select which "taggers" they follow or something.


Especially since TiVo could theoretically be held legally liable if the system ends up skipping content...


----------



## generaltso

I like the sound of SkipMode and would absolutely use it. But TiVo requiring me to give up 2 tuners and 2TB of storage to be able to use the feature is baffling to me.


----------



## boityler

SkipMode can be accomplished without any "manpower" behind it. My ReplayTV had this feature back in the early-2000's until they were sued out of existence by the TV networks. The ReplayTV had an algorithm that detected commercial breaks through various cues and was accurate about 90% of the time.

Agree that it is BS that Tivo is tying this feature to a new HW platform, especially since there is no Roamio Pro equivalent in the Bolt lineup and it doesn't work on the Mini's i have around the house.

Tivo is already a marginalized company with heavy competition from the cable and satellite companies. I can't believe they would want to marginalize themselves even more by PO'ing their current customer base.


----------



## ggieseke

Is there any evidence that it's NOT a deal that they cut with those 20 channels to provide commercial detection tags in the stream? I didn't see anything that led me to believe that SkipMode wouldn't work even on live TV.


----------



## caughey

ggieseke said:


> Is there any evidence that it's NOT a deal that they cut with those 20 channels to provide commercial detection tags in the stream? I didn't see anything that led me to believe that SkipMode wouldn't work even on live TV.


That would violate the laws of physics.  But if you mean buffered live TV, I haven't seen anything one way or the other. In fact, I assumed it was something embedded in the video until I read here about sweatshops full of people tagging commercials.


----------



## ggieseke

caughey said:


> That would violate the laws of physics.  But if you mean buffered live TV, I haven't seen anything one way or the other. In fact, I assumed it was something embedded in the video until I read here about sweatshops full of people tagging commercials.


That's what I mean. Everyone seems to take it for granted that they're doing it the way Dish does, but AFAIK that implementation only works on a handful of channels after they've had time to eyeball them and make the cuts. It makes sense for a satellite provider, but how the hell can little bitty TiVo do it for 20 channels and across Blog know how many MSOs that may be inserting local ads?


----------



## keenanSR

ggieseke said:


> That's what I mean. Everyone seems to take it for granted that they're doing it the way Dish does, but AFAIK that implementation only works on a handful of channels after they've had time to eyeball them and make the cuts. It makes sense for a satellite provider, but how the hell can little bitty TiVo do it for 20 channels and across Blog know how many MSOs that may be inserting local ads?


Indeed, I and others have seen Comcast squeeze in their own ads just before returning to the content, actually cutting off a portion of the content upon return from commercial break.

I'm extremely interested in seeing how this is going to work, my initial thoughts are that it's going to be very messy with lots of complaints over incorrect cuts/deletes.

A thought, if TiVo has this crew of 'cutters' watching in TiVo's home market of the San Francisco bay area then that market's viewers should be fine, at least for the MSO feed they using, most likely Comcast.

I guess we'll see.


----------



## caughey

http://www.digitaltrends.com/dvrs-digital-video-recorders-reviews/tivo-bolt-review/#ixzz3nMnpmFlk



> SkipMode works only with certain primetime and late night TV shows, and only after they have been completely recorded - it won't work if you start watching while the recording is in progress.


----------



## Sixto

generaltso said:


> I like the sound of SkipMode and would absolutely use it. But TiVo requiring me to give up 2 tuners and 2TB of storage to be able to use the feature is baffling to me.


Yep, shame, I was ready to buy one.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> Someone posted in another thread that the scope of the feature laid out by a judge in the Dish Network case said they essentially had to be completely accurate because if the feature skipped any of the actual content it was a violation. So they use people to verify that all the skip points are in the right spot just to be safe. We assume TiVo does the same thing. Although I don't think the actually watch the shows. I assume there is a prescan done by a computer, similar to ad detective and the humans just verify and adjust the positions of the markers.


I initially thought the court ruling on the Dish Hopper's AutoHop feature was also the reason why TiVo is using humans to carefully mark the ad breaks too. But it would seem to me that the logic of that case applied to Dish only because Dish is an MSO who is transmitting those channels according to a contract with them. TiVo is not transmitting/broadcasting anything. Seems like Fair Use law would cover them since they're a separate company that's just slicing and dicing the signal they receive from the cable or OTA broadcast in your own home. So why not just use an automated software-based system to mark the ad breaks on all shows? If some marks are off a second or so, no big deal. That'd be a lot cheaper for them, no?


----------



## NashGuy

keenanSR said:


> Indeed, I and others have seen Comcast squeeze in their own ads just before returning to the content, actually cutting off a portion of the content upon return from commercial break.
> 
> I'm extremely interested in seeing how this is going to work, my initial thoughts are that it's going to be very messy with lots of complaints over incorrect cuts/deletes.
> 
> A thought, if TiVo has this crew of 'cutters' watching in TiVo's home market of the San Francisco bay area then that market's viewers should be fine, at least for the MSO feed they using, most likely Comcast.
> 
> I guess we'll see.


Perhaps TiVo is using big dishes to access the national satellite feeds of these networks and marking the start and end of ad breaks based on that. If a local MSO or OTA broadcaster goes over the designated amount of time for the commercial break, then a viewer using SkipMode would see the last second or two of that local ad before returning to the show (which was eclipsed for a second or two by that ad). Not a big deal, really. I think viewers would be more irked if SkipMode erred by causing them to miss part of the show; making you see the last couple seconds of ads is not so bad.


----------



## mattack

boityler said:


> SkipMode can be accomplished without any "manpower" behind it. My ReplayTV had this feature back in the early-2000's until they were sued out of existence by the TV networks. The ReplayTV had an algorithm that detected commercial breaks through various cues and was accurate about 90% of the time.


I would be *INCREDIBLY* POed if it were accurate *only* 90% of the time.. That would mean I'd potentially be skipping SHOW content, and that's not _always_ immediately obvious.


----------



## dvdvids

generaltso said:


> I like the sound of SkipMode and would absolutely use it. But *TiVo requiring me to give up 2 tuners and 2TB of storage to be able to use the feature* is baffling to me.


What do you mean? pls explain...


----------



## aaronwt

mattack said:


> I would be *INCREDIBLY* POed if it were accurate *only* 90% of the time.. That would mean I'd potentially be skipping SHOW content, and that's not _always_ immediately obvious.


That's what I was thinking. It would need to be 99.99% accurate for it to be useful.


----------



## tarheelblue32

dvdvids said:


> What do you mean? pls explain...


Only the new Bolts are getting the SkipMode feature. So he would have to go from a Roamio Pro with 6 tuners and 3TB of storage to a Bolt with 4 tuners and 1TB of storage to get the new SkipMode feature.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

I spent around $1000 on a Roamio Pro with lifetime, mini with lifetime, remotes less than 2 years ago. My break-even point with my Cable Company is still about 18 months out. I expect my device to have *all* software updates, including SkipMode until the device is considered end-of-life, maybe 5-8 years after the full release of the Bolt....I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them. If this were some new hardware feature such as 4K - I understand my device can't handle it and that's what hardware advances are for. Features such as SkipMode and (dare I say it) HD menus everywhere - I fully expect Tivo to push these out to my not-so-old $1000 investment. If not, Tivo - you'll lose me as a lifetime customer.


----------



## twalsh22

NashGuy said:


> marking the start and end of ad breaks


Wouldn't they only need to mark the end of ad breaks since the skip has to be started with a button press by the viewer.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> So why not just use an automated software-based system to mark the ad breaks on all shows? If some marks are off a second or so, no big deal. That'd be a lot cheaper for them, no?


Automated systems are not that accurate. They could be off by much more then a second. They could have false positives that cause you to skip portions of the show or false negatives that make it so you can't skip at all. Even the best commercial detection out there isn't 100% accurate.

My guess is that they have an automated system of some sort that preescans the video and marks what it thinks the commercial breaks are. The human just verifies and adjusts the in/outs to make it 100%. Although even with a human adjusting the marks I bet we still see a few mistakes slip through.


----------



## krkaufman

keenanSR said:


> A thought, if TiVo has this crew of 'cutters' watching* in TiVo's home market of the San Francisco bay area* then that market's viewers should be fine, at least for the MSO feed they using, most likely Comcast.


That would seem sub-optimal given the delay between when those shows would have aired on the East Coast and when they could be fully reviewed post-broadcast on the West Coast.


----------



## tarheelblue32

krkaufman said:


> That would seem sub-optimal given the delay between when those shows would have aired on the East Coast and when they could be fully reviewed post-broadcast on the West Coast.


There were Craigslist postings in the Raleigh, NC area a few months back of TiVo looking to hire people to watch TV shows and it has been speculated that those hires are for this new feature. It would certainly make sense to locate this in the eastern time zone.


----------



## keenanSR

krkaufman said:


> That would seem sub-optimal given the delay between when those shows would have aired on the East Coast and when they could be fully reviewed post-broadcast on the West Coast.





tarheelblue32 said:


> There were Craigslist postings in the Raleigh, NC area a few months back of TiVo looking to hire people to watch TV shows and it has been speculated that those hires are for this new feature. It would certainly make sense to locate this in the eastern time zone.


Good point, it makes sense to do it for the east coast market airings. I was thinking the hiring was done locally, didn't look at the details.

They probably just made 20 or so torrent cappers legitimate by hiring them to do what they do already.


----------



## NashGuy

TivoQueensDad said:


> I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them.


Good analogy. Only it's even a bit worse in TiVo's case, I think, because customers are paying TiVo an ongoing fee specifically for their software/service, which TiVo has always treated as a separate thing from the hardware. In the case of my few years old iPhone 5, I'm not paying Apple any recurring service fee (although I am paying AT&T), yet they continue to update my phone for free with all their new features and improvements as long as the phone's hardware can support them.

Of course there's no good reason why the service fees being paid (or lifetime fees already paid) by Premiere and Roamio owners shouldn't get us SkipMode, other than to encourage us to buy a Bolt. (Is there any historical precedent of a non-hardware-based TiVo feature like this being reserved only for the newest hardware?) Yes, TiVo has every right to treat their existing customers this way but customers will remember. This issue (along with other recent policy changes) may well prompt an acceleration in the net retail subscriber declines they've had lately.


----------



## krkaufman

NashGuy said:


> Good analogy. Only it's even a bit worse in TiVo's case, I think, because customers are paying TiVo an ongoing fee specifically for their software/service, which TiVo has always treated as a separate thing from the hardware. In the case of my few years old iPhone 5, I'm not paying Apple any recurring service fee (although I am paying AT&T), yet they continue to update my phone for free with all their new features and improvements as long as the phone's hardware can support them.


So Apple isn't getting any cut of the monthly fees being paid to the carrier?


----------



## tim1724

krkaufman said:


> So Apple isn't getting any cut of the monthly fees being paid to the carrier?


They did on the original model iPhone, but the revenue sharing deal with AT&T was dropped around the time the iPhone 3G came out.

As far as I'm aware no other phone companies ever had a revenue sharing agreement with Apple.


----------



## DeltaOne

tim1724 said:


> They did on the original model iPhone, but the revenue sharing deal with AT&T was dropped around the time the iPhone 3G came out. As far as I'm aware no other phone companies ever had a revenue sharing agreement with Apple.


I've understood the process this way: Customer buys an iPhone for $199 (or $299). Customer signs a two year agreement with a carrier for $X a month. Carrier then rebates a portion of the $X a month to Apple until Apple has received the balance of the full iPhone cost (typically $650, $750 or more). Folks that keep their iPhone longer than two years keep paying for the iPhone even though it's been fully paid for.

As far as I know this has always been true and continues now. The change now is that the carriers (and Apple) offer the customer better options. You can:

1) Pay full price for the iPhone and have lower monthly bills.

2) Pay nothing for the iPhone at purchase and spread the payments out over 12, 18 or 24 months. Then your bill goes down, because you've paid for the iPhone.

3) Pay nothing for the iPhone at purchase and spread the payments out over 12 or 24 months. Trade the iPhone in after 12 months for a new iPhone. This plan is perfect for those that want the newest iPhone each fall instead of every other year.

The Apple cost for plan #3 is a few dollars more than the carriers but includes AppleCare+ (coverage for accidental damage).


----------



## RayChuang88

The Roamio will not likely get Skip Mode. But Quick Mode, it could happen.


----------



## Kracko

RayChuang88 said:


> The Roamio will not likely get Skip Mode. But Quick Mode, it could happen.


I don't really care about Quick Mode. It's Skip Mode, i'd want.

I bought a 6 tuner Roamio about 6 weeks ago. Oh well.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

ggieseke said:


> That's what I mean. Everyone seems to take it for granted that they're doing it the way Dish does, but AFAIK that implementation only works on a handful of channels after they've had time to eyeball them and make the cuts. It makes sense for a satellite provider, but how the hell can little bitty TiVo do it for 20 channels and across Blog know how many MSOs that may be inserting local ads?


it would only require 1 person to do it for 20 channels.. they don't have to watch the whole show, just fastforward through it, which takes a whole 2 minutes.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

TivoQueensDad said:


> I expect my device to have *all* software updates, including SkipMode until the device is considered end-of-life, maybe 5-8 years after the full release of the Bolt....


why would you expect that? You shouldn't.



TivoQueensDad said:


> I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them.


that happens all the time with iOS features. For example the ipad air 1 does not get multiscreen in iOS 9 like ipad air 2/3 does. You could say it is because of hardware, but I don't believe that for one second. Some older versions do not get Siri (I think iphone 4ish?) Is siri really that resource intensive that you can't give it to older customers? No. Apple just wanted to sell new units. If it didn't cost TiVo money every month to skip ads I could maybe understand your anger, but TiVo is putting a big investment into this and I don't blame them for wanting to get their costs back by selling new TiVos. If they reach their quota on bolt's sold i'm sure maybe they will consider bringing it to the roamio, but I don't fault them at all for trying to sell new units.



TivoQueensDad said:


> If not, Tivo - you'll lose me as a lifetime customer.


well they already have your lifetime payment so.... they're not missing out on much


----------



## Jrr6415sun

NashGuy said:


> Good analogy. Only it's even a bit worse in TiVo's case, I think, because customers are paying TiVo an ongoing fee specifically for their software/service, which TiVo has always treated as a separate thing from the hardware. In the case of my few years old iPhone 5, I'm not paying Apple any recurring service fee (although I am paying AT&T), yet they continue to update my phone for free with all their new features and improvements as long as the phone's hardware can support them.
> .


actually a better analogy is comparing this to Hulu plus tiered service. They now have a no commercial plan that costs $4(ish) more a month. The people who are on the old plan don't get the new service for free because it costs Hulu money to provide the service. It costs TiVo more money to offer their ad skip service and thus makes sense to offer it to the subscribers that make TiVo more money and as a way to get more Bolt sales to help pay for the added cost.

You are still already getting a lot of free updates for Roamio and Premiere just like apple does. This is just an added feature that costs TiVo money monthly and it is reasonable for TiVo to not give it away for free.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

RayChuang88 said:


> The Roamio will not likely get Skip Mode. But Quick Mode, it could happen.


it will happen.. they already announced quick mode for the roamio coming soon on their support page.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Jrr6415sun said:


> well they already have your lifetime payment so.... they're not missing out on much


They're missing out on the next X machines he would have bought, if he's serious about not buying any more...


----------



## lessd

TivoQueensDad said:


> I spent around $1000 on a Roamio Pro with lifetime, mini with lifetime, remotes less than 2 years ago. My break-even point with my Cable Company is still about 18 months out. I expect my device to have *all* software updates, including SkipMode until the device is considered end-of-life, maybe 5-8 years after the full release of the Bolt....I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them. If this were some new hardware feature such as 4K - I understand my device can't handle it and that's what hardware advances are for. Features such as SkipMode and (dare I say it) HD menus everywhere - I fully expect Tivo to push these out to my not-so-old $1000 investment. If not, Tivo - you'll lose me as a lifetime customer.


You should only expect your TiVo to have the spec. that was on the TiVo sight when you made your purchase, TiVo never promised anything more, if you get extra stuff great, but don't expect to get anything but a working TiVo that you purchased with bug fixes. In the past TiVo has upgraded some models of TiVo with new stuff, like Plex, but you can't expect all the new stuff to be put onto your TiVo. If we get SkipMode on the Roamio, great, if not I can't hold that against TiVo.


----------



## NashGuy

Jrr6415sun said:


> actually a better analogy is comparing this to Hulu plus tiered service. They now have a no commercial plan that costs $4(ish) more a month. The people who are on the old plan don't get the new service for free because it costs Hulu money to provide the service. It costs TiVo more money to offer this service and thus makes sense to offer it to the subscribers that make TiVo more money and as a way to get more Bolt sales to help pay for the added cost.
> 
> You are still already getting a lot of free updates for Roamio and Premiere just like apple does. This is just an added feature that costs TiVo money monthly and it is reasonable for TiVo to not give it away for free.


I see your reasoning but I don't agree. When I signed up for ad-supported Hulu, I never had any expectation that they would take away the ads for no additional cost. But TiVo, like Apple, has a history of incrementally improving their software-as-a-service and rolling those improvements out to users whose currently activated hardware can support those improvements (or at least hardware that is only a few years old). I expected improvements and have seen some, such as new streaming apps. But why is SkipMode not rolling out to us? To me, this would be just as if TiVo had debuted the OnePass feature earlier this year only for Roamios but not for Premieres.

Yes, I get that TiVo is having to pay a few people (probably minimum wage or close to it) to watch those TV recordings and make any necessary corrections to the software-tagged ad breaks. Yes, that's a modest ongoing cost. But is it really any more cost than the R&D that goes into creating any sort of new software feature?


----------



## krkaufman

TivoQueensDad said:


> I expect my device to have *all* software updates, including SkipMode until the device is considered end-of-life, *maybe 5-8 years* after the full release of the Bolt....I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them.


Yeah, kudos to Apple for their perpetual support of old products as they roll out new versions of iOS.


----------



## NashGuy

krkaufman said:


> Yeah, kudos to Apple for their perpetual support of old products as they roll out new versions of iOS.


The iPhone 4 was introduced over five years ago in June 2010. The Roamio was introduced just over two years ago in August 2013. (And the Roamio OTA was introduced in August 2014.) And, as pointed out above, there's no ongoing software-as-a-service fee to use an iPhone. That's exactly what you're paying for with TiVo's ongoing fees. Which is fine, it's a different business model, and I'm OK with that. But as I and others have extensively pointed out, introducing a major new non-hardware-based feature like SkipMode only for brand new hardware and not rolling it out to at least the prior generation hardware is an unexpected and controversial move on TiVo's part. Of course they can do it, of course this is not in violation of my service contract with TiVo, but that doesn't mean I have to like their decision.


----------



## krkaufman

NashGuy said:


> The iPhone 4 was introduced over five years ago in June 2010.


Yes, as was indicated in my post... where it was highlighted, perhaps too subtly, that the exalted Apple EOL'd the iPhone 4 within 4 years, well short of the highlighted "5-8 years" expected of TiVo by the previous poster.


----------



## usc-fan

Just a complete slap in the face. Confirms it a business reason and not a hardware reason. Then they state they still plan to sell roamio until a new pro series is released next year. 

this device isnt for hardcore tivo owner but it only way to get the new software features.... :down:


----------



## NashGuy

krkaufman said:


> Yes, as was indicated in my post... where it was highlighted, perhaps too subtly, that the exalted Apple EOL'd the iPhone 4 within 4 years, well short of the highlighted "5-8 years" expected of TiVo by the previous poster.


At the risk of sounding like a super-Apple-fan (I promise you, I've not been for years now), I'd bet they're mainly keeping iOS 9 off of iPhone 4 because that phone's hardware just can't very well support it. Trying to run the latest OS on old hardware can be ugly. I bought the very first iPad, with iOS 4, when it first came out. After installing the free iOS 5 update, though, it never worked quite as well. And my iPad was less than two years old when iOS 5 came out! Ugh.

Expecting ongoing software updating for 5 to 8 years on any computer or CE product is probably not to be expected.


----------



## krkaufman

NashGuy said:


> At the risk of sounding like a super-Apple-fan (I promise you, I've not been for years now), I'd bet they're mainly keeping iOS 9 off of iPhone 4 because that phone's hardware just can't very well support it. Trying to run the latest OS on old hardware can be ugly. I bought the very first iPad, with iOS 4, when it first came out. After installing the free iOS 5 update, though, it never worked quite as well. And my iPad was less than two years old when iOS 5 came out! Ugh.
> 
> Expecting ongoing software updating for 5 to 8 years on any computer or CE product is probably not to be expected.


No doubt. Heck, I'm pretty sure you start losing discrete features as a given iPhone gets long in the tooth, well before the plug is pulled. Wasn't Siri limited to newer devices?


----------



## aaronwt

TivoQueensDad said:


> I spent around $1000 on a Roamio Pro with lifetime, mini with lifetime, remotes less than 2 years ago. My break-even point with my Cable Company is still about 18 months out. I expect my device to have *all* software updates, including SkipMode until the device is considered end-of-life, maybe 5-8 years after the full release of the Bolt....I would view Roamios not receiving SkipMode, and every other update, as the equivalent of Apple telling me that my iPhone 6 won't be make use of any new software features in IOS 9 - I'd have to purchase a 6S if I wanted to use them. If this were some new hardware feature such as 4K - I understand my device can't handle it and that's what hardware advances are for. Features such as SkipMode and (dare I say it) HD menus everywhere - I fully expect Tivo to push these out to my not-so-old $1000 investment. If not, Tivo - you'll lose me as a lifetime customer.


The iPhone 6 came out last year. You mean it would be like an iPhone 5C or 5S not getting the update. Those models came out in 2013, like the Roamio Pro did.

And even the Bolt doesn't have all HD menus.


----------



## JWhites

shamilian said:


> The Tivo web site, under compare bolt....
> says roamio pro will not have this feature.
> 
> it is just a move by tivo to claim a difference with the new product.
> 
> plain old marketing ....
> 
> they want new money ...
> (preferably every month forever)
> 
> I am just waiting for the advertisers/networks to complain and shut them down...


Tivo's website is not exactly the most accurate, it's still states the TiVo Premiere 4 tuner series as not supporting dynamic tuner allocation, even though a software update imported it a few years ago.


----------



## JWhites

snerd said:


> The way things are going, I wouldn't put it past TiVo to rig the software to force everyone to watch TiVo commercials


 I haven't seen a TiVo commercial in years.


----------



## JWhites

Dan203 said:


> They could even partially automate it by marking the locations where the commercials are most likely located and having the human manually verify/adjust the positions as needed.


I was thinking that TiVo was going to utilize the same method that VCRs did with the automatic commercial advance feature, which works by inserting electronic markers during the recording process during fade to black (going to commercial) and fade from black (coming back from commercial) during the show.


----------



## JWhites

tarheelblue32 said:


> Only the new Bolts are getting the SkipMode feature. So he would have to go from a Roamio Pro with 6 tuners and 3TB of storage to a Bolt with 4 tuners and 1TB of storage to get the new SkipMode feature.


Or he can just wait until the new Bolt Pro line launches next year, from what the Q and A mentions. http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/3/9447127/tivo-bolt-strategy-new-pro-model-for-2016


----------



## JWhites

aaronwt said:


> The iPhone 6 came out last year. You mean it would be like an iPhone 5C or 5S not getting the update. Those models came out in 2013, like the Roamio Pro did.
> 
> And even the Bolt doesn't have all HD menus.


Let's put it this way, the iPad 2 which was launched years ago still got the iOS9 update


----------



## JWhites

Jrr6415sun said:


> it will happen.. they already announced quick mode for the roamio coming soon on their support page.


I'm not quite sure. From what I've read on that Q and A, TiVo doesn't seem to keen on backporting new features to Premiere and Roamio.


----------



## Rustwood

As someone who purchased a Roamio w/ lifetime just over a month ago, I will be bummed if skip mode never comes to the Roamio under any circumstance. I do understand that skip mode is a new feature and that it is going to cost them something to tag the shows, but I wonder if the main reason it isn't being added now is related to potential for them to be sued over it. The potential damages should be much lower if only new Bolt units have it and they will have the revenue from those sales to help offset them. Just a thought.

With that said, what about charging existing Roamio users for the new features? It could cut into their Bolt sales, but I think relatively few Roamio owners will upgrade just to get the new features whereas potentially a large number of them would pay a reasonable upgrade fee. I think $50 would be easy to swallow, $100 might be a tough sell, so something in the middle might be reasonable - $69.99? $79.99? Would any of you pay that to get skip mode? I could live with lifetime service for an existing feature set (with reasonable maintenance updates) and reasonable upgrade fees for completely new features. A scheme like that would give Tivo more revenue from their existing lifetime base and make the subscription option a bit more attractive to new customers.


----------



## moyekj

I'm curious to see if you use an upcoming Bolt Mini using a Roamio as its host if SkipMode will work or not? If so that's probably a cheaper way of getting SkipMode indirectly on your Roamio. Most likely though a Bolt Mini will have requirement of a Bolt host.


----------



## lew

Dan203 said:


> Maybe they will make it an add-on feature in the future. Monthly/yearly subscribers will get it for free but lifetime users will have to pay $1/month to get it. Unlike other TiVo features this one actually requires actual man power so there is a reoccurring cost to them.


Sounds reasonable. I'd pay something like a one time charge of $20-$30. * I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.*

We'd pay but many others would feel ripped off. I quoted 2 posters.

The cost of changing the system so some users of a platform would have different features then others would probably more then offset the revenue. Add the support calls from people who want the feature for free.

Tivo realized they couldn't charge extra for MRV and couldn't charge extra for mini-service. Customers think the existing service fees are too high.

JMO It will be free or not at all.


Grayswandir1 said:


> It seems to me that SkipMode is a function of the software and of the staff being paid to tag the commercials in realtime.
> 
> Shouldn't this be a service that benefits everyone paying a monthly subscription? Shouldn't all subscribers (and owners of lifetime service) get this functionality since it would require no more additional work by Tivo to offer it as the information will already be in the database, just like guide data?
> 
> Keeping it limited to only those who purchase a particular piece of hardware says to me that as a longtime subscriber to the Tivo monthly service with my Roamio and Minis (and Series 2's and 3's in the past) I'm less important to Tivo than someone who goes out and purchases a Bolt today.





usc-fan said:


> Exactly how i feel. Then they drop the MSD also. :down:


----------



## krkaufman

lew said:


> Sounds reasonable. I'd pay something like a one time charge of $20-$30. * I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.*
> 
> ...
> 
> The cost of changing the system so some users of a platform would have different features then others would probably more then offset the revenue. Add the support calls from people who want the feature for free.
> 
> Tivo realized they couldn't charge extra for MRV and couldn't charge extra for mini-service. Customers think the existing service fees are too high.


General customer acceptance, moreso than for long-time TiVo customers, may be easier to attain in the age of rampant in-app purchases for smartphones. And the fees could be used only to gain early(er) access to a new feature, with (nearly) all features eventually coming to those willing to wait.

edit: p.s. Additionally, the feature release mechanism could be updated to allow new features to roll out to any compatible box, so long as there's at least one active subscription for the latest model on the customer's TiVo account. (e.g. buy a BOLT and your Roamios will get the compatible BOLT features as soon as available)


----------



## tarheelblue32

lew said:


> Sounds reasonable. I'd pay something like a one time charge of $20-$30. * I DON'T THINK IT'S GOING TO HAPPEN.*
> 
> We'd pay but many others would feel ripped off. I quoted 2 posters.


Yeah I would be willing to pay $20-$30 to enable SkipMode on my Roamio Plus, but then there are questions like what about people who have 2 Roamios on their account. Do they have to pay twice or just once? Anyways, I don't think TiVo will go this direction. They will either leave SkipMode as a Bolt-only feature, or they will eventually break down and give it to all Roamios for free.


----------



## moyekj

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yeah I would be willing to pay $20-$30 to enable SkipMode on my Roamio Plus, but then there are question like what about people who have 2 Roamios on their account. Do they have to pay twice or just once? Anyways, I don't think TiVo will go this direction. They will either leave SkipMode as a Bolt-only feature, or they will eventually break down and give it to all Roamios for free.


 I suspect if it does make it to Roamio platform it won't be for a year or so after the Bolt line launch has settled down.


----------



## tarheelblue32

moyekj said:


> I suspect if it does make it to Roamio platform it won't be for a year or so after the Bolt line launch has settled down.


Agreed.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

NashGuy said:


> At the risk of sounding like a super-Apple-fan (I promise you, I've not been for years now), I'd bet they're mainly keeping iOS 9 off of iPhone 4 because that phone's hardware just can't very well support it. Trying to run the latest OS on old hardware can be ugly. I bought the very first iPad, with iOS 4, when it first came out. After installing the free iOS 5 update, though, it never worked quite as well. And my iPad was less than two years old when iOS 5 came out! Ugh.


why do you think they make the iOS require more processing power? So that you will be forced to upgrade. I definitely believe they make the updates make your older phones/ipads feel slower so that you will want to upgrade.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

JWhites said:


> I'm not quite sure. From what I've read on that Q and A, TiVo doesn't seem to keen on backporting new features to Premiere and Roamio.


he was talking about skip mode, quick mode will be coming to the roamio it was confirmed.


----------



## manhole

Jrr6415sun said:


> why do you think they make the iOS require more processing power? So that you will be forced to upgrade. I definitely believe they make the updates make your older phones/ipads feel slower so that you will want to upgrade.


That's like saying Windows 10 won't run quickly on a 486 so that you have to buy a new PC. Each year the new OS's do more and therefore require more processing power.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Rustwood said:


> With that said, what about charging existing Roamio users for the new features?


do you want to piss off everyone in this thread even more?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Jrr6415sun said:


> do you want to piss off everyone in this thread even more?


A paid option is better than no option at all.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

manhole said:


> That's like saying Windows 10 won't run quickly on a 486 so that you have to buy a new PC. Each year the new OS's do more and therefore require more processing power.


and they allow older phones to upgrade to the new iOS knowing that it will run on your old phone very slowly, thus forcing the user to upgrade to a new phone or want to upgrade.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

tarheelblue32 said:


> A paid option is better than no option at all.


it will just piss everyone off who paid for "lifetime" and now has to pay more. Just look at all the responses in this thread that think they deserve it for free. From a business perspective it's better to not include the feature then piss people off by charging for it.


----------



## manhole

Jrr6415sun said:


> and they allow older phones to upgrade to the new iOS knowing that it will run on your old phone very slowly, thus forcing the user to upgrade to a new phone or want to upgrade.


At least they allow the older phone to update.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Jrr6415sun said:


> it will just piss everyone off who paid for "lifetime" and now has to pay more. Just look at all the responses in this thread that think they deserve it for free. From a business perspective it's better to not include the feature then piss people off by charging for it.


It wouldn't piss everyone off who paid for lifetime. I paid for lifetime on my Plus, and I wouldn't be pissed off. I'd much rather have the option to pay and choose not to rather than have no option at all.


----------



## aaronwt

tarheelblue32 said:


> it wouldn't piss everyone off who paid for lifetime. I paid for lifetime on my plus, and i wouldn't be pissed off. I'd much rather have the option to pay and choose not to rather than have no option at all.


+1

Although not sure if I would really use the skip mode since I like the scan function. Plus I watch many shows the night they air. Now the other mode where you can watch at 1.3x speed, I definitely hope that works great. I could see using that on a regular basis.


----------



## JWhites

moyekj said:


> I'm curious to see if you use an upcoming Bolt Mini using a Roamio as its host if SkipMode will work or not? If so that's probably a cheaper way of getting SkipMode indirectly on your Roamio. Most likely though a Bolt Mini will have requirement of a Bolt host.


When I spoke with a few technical support agents a few hours ago, they said that from what they saw in the demonstrations they were given, the same user interface scheme and features that the BOLT has will be coming to the current Mini, with the exception of 4K, since that's a hardware feature. It will be interesting to see how long it will take this to happen.


----------



## moyekj

JWhites said:


> When I spoke with a few technical support agents a few hours ago, they said that from what they saw in the demonstrations they were given, the same user interface scheme and features that the BOLT has will be coming to the current Mini, with the exception of 4K, since that's a hardware feature. It will be interesting to see how long it will take this to happen.


 Interesting. Even better then as I already have a Mini that feeds my Slingbox, but I could re-purpose it if indeed SkipMode will work on it. However, we all know what CSRs tell you may be a load of bull.


----------



## Dan203

JWhites said:


> I was thinking that TiVo was going to utilize the same method that VCRs did with the automatic commercial advance feature, which works by inserting electronic markers during the recording process during fade to black (going to commercial) and fade from black (coming back from commercial) during the show.


That's essentially what VideoReDo does. It's not 100%. Some commercials don't fade to black, they cross fade directly into some sort of promo. And sometimes they use fades to black inside the show, or the show is so dark that some frames are essentially black. It's probably 90%, but that's not good enough for a completely automated feature. They need this to be 100% or people will lose confidence in it and stop using it.

Although they will likely use some automation like this to at least tell the humans marking the commercials where they should look. But the final marks will be set by a real person to make sure they are accurate.


----------



## Rustwood

Jrr6415sun said:


> it will just piss everyone off who paid for "lifetime" and now has to pay more. Just look at all the responses in this thread that think they deserve it for free. From a business perspective it's better to not include the feature then piss people off by charging for it.


I may be in a minority here, but when I paid for lifetime I never expected to receive every feature Tivo ever came out with for the lifetime of my unit - only continued use of my existing features. I consider any extras a bonus. This isn't the first time they have come out with a feature that was only available on a new box. I don't recall any specifics, but I imagine this wouldn't be the first time a new feature wasn't backported - even though it seemed possible. That is part of the reason I have upgraded twice since my original purchase.

Would it make you happier if you could buy the latest model and pay to *transfer* your lifetime service to it? In addition to the transfer fee you would be losing any possible resale value on the old box. Is that really all that different than paying an upgrade fee on an existing box? Even though I might not be getting the latest hardware, I would generally prefer to pay an upgrade fee than go through the hassle of upgrading.


----------



## elborak

Rustwood said:


> I may be in a minority here, but when I paid for lifetime I never expected to receive every feature Tivo ever came out with for the lifetime of my unit - only continued use of my existing features. I consider any extras a bonus.


Exactly. Getting upset because a piece of consumer electronics doesn't support the features of later models (even if they are technically capable of being backported) makes no sense to me.

I paid for the feature set advertised at the time of purchase. So long as that is largely intact, I'm satisfied.


----------



## manhole

If you read the comments on their Facebook page where customers keep asking about skip mode coming to Roamio/Premier they keep giving the same canned response... *This feature is not currently confirmed for any older models. However, Quickplay will be on the Roamios soon. *

It's pretty clear to me they are holding back on this feature to drive sales of their new model. They are still clearing out the base Roamios, and if they promised this feature right now many people would buy the older model with Lifetime. We may have to wait a little while, but I'm guessing we will get Skip Mode sometime next year after they clear out their old inventory. Otherwise the responses wouldn't be so vague.


----------



## Dan203

Since they are still selling the Roamio Pro I wonder if they will decide to enable it on the Pro but not the Basic or Plus? That would probably upset a few people here, but I'd be happy as I have two Pros.


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> Since they are still selling the Roamio Pro I wonder if they will decide to enable it on the Pro but not the Basic or Plus? That would probably upset a few people here, but I'd be happy as I have two Pros.


Yeah I'd be pretty sore if the Pro got it but my Roamio Plus didn't. That would be a pretty big slap in the face.


----------



## andyw715

I think it really depends on how this current Bolt does. It seems they are betting the farm on this to get them new subs. What happens if it fails? Do they push the software functionality to the Roamio and call it quits?

Unless you are on a series 3 or less, the Bolt seems to be a non starter as a primary unit.

Althogh, if you can funnel as much of the 20 channels that they do skip mode on, then a Bolt might be a good addition to a Roamio Pro/Plus configuration. 
You can then let the Roamio handle the tuners for Minis and maybe 1 or 2 tuners for recording non SkipMode channels.

Is a recording with SkipMode annotations available to a Mini that is MRV'd through a Bolt to a Roamio?


----------



## krkaufman

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yeah I'd be pretty sore if the Pro got it but my Roamio Plus didn't. That would be a pretty big slap in the face.


It might also make some of those who spent the extra money to buy a Pro feel the added expense was more worth it.


----------



## tarheelblue32

krkaufman said:


> It might also make some of those who spent the extra money to buy a Pro feel the added expense was more worth it.


If they didn't think the added expense was worth it, then they wouldn't have bought it in the first place.


----------



## jonw747

Dan203 said:


> Since they are still selling the Roamio Pro I wonder if they will decide to enable it on the Pro but not the Basic or Plus? That would probably upset a few people here, but I'd be happy as I have two Pros.


I'm surprised you're not already running a script to strip the commercials out.

Any idea what VideoRedo's Ad Detective accuracy would be if used to do that with kmttg .vs. Comskip that's included with kmttg?


----------



## krkaufman

tarheelblue32 said:


> If they didn't think the added expense was worth it, then they wouldn't have bought it in the first place.


"More worth it" were the words used. That is, the exclusivity would increase the relative value of the choice to purchase the more expensive product.

And Plus owners could be bitter about such exclusivity, were it to happen, but they wouldn't have much to justifiably complain about, since they purchased a lesser model. When I had a choice between the Plus and Pro, the Pro cost was slightly higher than a Plus + 3TB HDD upgrade, and I opted for the Pro -- both for the warranty preservation *and* in case there was ever the chance that the Pro might receive some future feature earlier or exclusively, relative to the lesser Roamio models. I really doubt it will ever happen, but it was something that crossed my mind at the time.


----------



## Dan203

jonw747 said:


> I'm surprised you're not already running a script to strip the commercials out.
> 
> Any idea what VideoRedo's Ad Detective accuracy would be if used to do that with kmttg .vs. Comskip that's included with kmttg?


Even comskip is not accurate enough to be 100% automated without human intervention.


----------



## Dan203

tarheelblue32 said:


> Yeah I'd be pretty sore if the Pro got it but my Roamio Plus didn't. That would be a pretty big slap in the face.


Would it be any more of a slap in the face then not getting it at all and it being exclusive to the Bolt even though there is no direct replacement for the Roamio Pro in the Bolt product line?


----------



## tarheelblue32

Dan203 said:


> Would it be any more of a slap in the face then not getting it at all and it being exclusive to the Bolt even though there is no direct replacement for the Roamio Pro in the Bolt product line?


Yes, because there is no direct replacement for the Roamio Plus in the Bolt product line either.


----------



## gespears

FYI (OT) I was shocked today when driving in my truck listening to talk radio I heard a commercial for the Bolt. They did specifically mention this feature and the entire add seemed to be geared towards non TiVo owners.


----------



## modnar

I'm not going to get bent out of shape over it, but I'd like to see SkipMode on my Roamio Pro and don't think it's out-of-line to think TiVo should consider that, especially considering there is no Pro level Bolt for a bit.


----------



## manhole

modnar said:


> I'm not going to get bent out of shape over it,


I agree... That's what we have the Bolt for 

TiVo isn't saying the Roamio won't get Skip Mode. They are saying it hasn't been confirmed. They are trying to boost sales of their newest model right now, so they are not going to port their biggest feature to boxes you can get for a discounted price right now. Give them time to clear out the old Roamio Basics and Roamio OTA's (I'm sure the Bolt OTA isn't too far off). I'm sure there are many more subscribers on the Roamio platform paying monthly/yearly than those of us on this forum with lifetime, and it's in their best interest to keep those subs happy and spreading the word about how great TiVo is.


----------



## NatasNJ

My roamio got quickmode today. Playing it via mini right now


----------



## manhole

NatasNJ said:


> My roamio got quickmode today. Playing it via mini right now


This thread is about skip mode 😀

But good to know nevertheless.


----------



## mrizzo80

NatasNJ said:


> My roamio got quickmode today. Playing it via mini right now


What S/W version is your Roamio running?


----------



## NatasNJ

mrizzo80 said:


> What S/W version is your Roamio running?


I know this thread is about skip mode. . Just wanted to share since no thread mentions it yet.

Software version showing on the mini is 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A93
Noticed that guide had real channel logos in it versus just text. Then hit play and say quickmode banner above play bar.


----------



## manhole

What version is your Roamio on? Do you have a Bolt on your account?


----------



## Mgalin

Just a few ideas here - maybe Tivo rushed Bolt to market for the XMAS 2015 Holiday... and just wasn't ready with the PRO line...

Also, commercial skipping - would seem like Tivo is going to aggregate people using 30sec skip while watching the show. At the end of the show, i'd think they could 'learn' pretty accurately the start and stop of commercials, to provide the service at the after an initial air of the program. We assumed human curation by them.. Thinking it's human curation by their customers.


----------



## aaronwt

manhole said:


> This thread is about skip mode 😀
> 
> But good to know nevertheless.


My Mini can use skip mode now with the Bolt as a Host. WIth this new software.


----------



## krkaufman

Mgalin said:


> Just a few ideas here - maybe Tivo rushed Bolt to market for the XMAS 2015 Holiday... and just wasn't ready with the PRO line...


As Ira said the other day, they're still on target for a 3-year product cycle, meaning the BOLT line can be expected to be fully populated come August(+/-) of next year. Yes, the base 4-tuner CableCARD/OTA BOLT came out early, and not quite at 100% feature strength, but it sounds like they did it so their name wouldn't be *left out of the conversation when it comes to 4K UHD*, as Roku, Amazon and others roll out their 4K models... for the Christmas shopping season.



Mgalin said:


> Also, commercial skipping - would seem like Tivo is going to aggregate people using 30sec skip while watching the show. At the end of the show, i'd think they could 'learn' pretty accurately the start and stop of commercials, to provide the service at the after an initial air of the program. We assumed human curation by them.. Thinking it's human curation by their customers.


A possibility, but many have speculated that such aggregation wouldn't guarantee the accuracy required for the feature to be acceptable (or legal).


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> My Mini can use skip mode now with the Bolt as a Host. WIth this new software.


 If you view a recording from a Roamio with that Mini is skip mode also available that way? Or is it only for shows coming from the Bolt that it is available?


----------



## NatasNJ

I don't have a bolt and have QUICK mode on my Mini. Have not tried my Roamio yet but I assume it would be on there as well.


----------



## Rustwood

FWIW, after I read this it took me quite a while to figure out how to activate quickmode on my mini. While a recording is playing you hit play again and then you get the quickmode prompt. Easy when you know how.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> If you view a recording from a Roamio with that Mini is skip mode also available that way? Or is it only for shows coming from the Bolt that it is available?


It wasn't available from my Roamios. I had to make the Bolt the Host and then I could use Skip. Even with the Roamio as a host, when viewing the Bolt from the mini, you could see the programs that had the skip feature, but you still could not use it.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> It wasn't available from my Roamios. I had to make the Bolt the Host and then I could use Skip. Even with the Roamio as a host, when viewing the Bolt from the mini, you could see the programs that had the skip feature, but you still could not use it.


 Just trying to clarify here. With a Bolt as the host for the Mini if you then use the Mini to play shows from a Roamio on the network then SkipMode is not available?

From what I think you're saying even if a Bolt is the Mini host you can only use SkipMode for programs coming from Bolt, not for series 5 or earlier units. That would make sense, but I just want to confirm that is indeed the case.


----------



## aaronwt

moyekj said:


> Just trying to clarify here. With a Bolt as the host for the Mini if you then use the Mini to play shows from a Roamio on the network then SkipMode is not available?
> 
> From what I think you're saying even if a Bolt is the Mini host you can only use SkipMode for programs coming from Bolt, not for series 5 or earlier units. That would make sense, but I just want to confirm that is indeed the case.


Yes. So far that is what I have seen. The recordings needed to be on the Bolt and the Bolt needed to be the Host.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> Yes. So far that is what I have seen. The recordings needed to be on the Bolt and the Bolt needed to be the Host.


 OK thanks. If you MRV shows recorded on a Roamio to the Bolt does SkipMode work for those? Sorry for all the questions and appreciate your responses.


----------



## Dan203

aaronwt said:


> Yes. So far that is what I have seen. The recordings needed to be on the Bolt and the Bolt needed to be the Host.


If you stream a SkipMode enabled show from a Bolt to a Roamio is SkipMode available? I use a Roamio Pro on my main TV, but I record most of the network shows on my OTA upstairs. I simply stream them to the Roamio when I want to watch them. If SkipMode works when streaming to a Roamio then that would be awesome.


----------



## aaronwt

I've only seen skip mode available either when directly using the Bolt or when using a Mini with the Bolt as its host.


----------



## astrohip

Mgalin said:


> Also, commercial skipping - would seem like Tivo is going to aggregate people using 30sec skip while watching the show. At the end of the show, i'd think they could 'learn' pretty accurately the start and stop of commercials, to provide the service at the after an initial air of the program. We assumed human curation by them.. Thinking it's human curation by their customers.


While TiVo hasn't shared the method they use to create the skip points, this seems unlikely. Counting on having enough aggregation by the end of a show is very risky. Remember, these skip points are coming very quickly after the show airs.

I still believe, as do most, they have people watching and setting the skip points. Maybe in conjunction with software, maybe not. But people make the final call.


----------



## krkaufman

astrohip said:


> Counting on having enough aggregation by the end of a show is very risky. Remember, these skip points are coming very quickly after the show airs.


... especially since the main point of a DVR is to not have to watch a show live. Relying on time-shifting viewers to provide sufficient data in real-time, not shifted, doesn't sound like a good strategy.


----------



## bradleys

I think the Roamio's will get the feature, but not until after full roll-out of the Bolt line. Say in maybe a year. 

But I will say, this is where the community needs to keep needling TiVo...

This is where we need @nooneyouknow and the other malcontents to keep hammering TiVo on this subject. Turn it into another Amazon Prime / Android nag fest. It might sound like I am being sarcastic, but I am not... I am a realist, and this is something I am sure they plan to push down "eventually", they just need the push.

Frankly, I am guessing it was on the original roadmap - it even made it onto all the support pages until a decision was made in the corner office to make it Bolt exclusive.

That means with just a little grease we can push for a different outcome.


----------



## foghorn2

Agree, need to pull Nooneyouknow out of cave NOW!

His beard must be a long as his ponytail at this point.


----------



## krkaufman

bradleys said:


> Frankly, I am guessing it was on the original roadmap -* it even made it onto all the support pages* until a decision was made in the corner office to make it Bolt exclusive.


Judging from the overall accuracy of the TiVo support pages, there's no certainty that those were "tells" as to TiVo's intentions.


----------



## manhole

To me it doesn't make business sense to make skip mode a BOLT only feature. Here's my logic here.

Half of the $299 price tag is essentially for the first year of service, meaning they are actually making $150. The BOLT has a much faster processor and more memory than the Roamio Basic, along with built in MOCA and STREAM, and a 2.5" hard drive - so it's safe to assume it costs more to manufacture. Therefore, it costs TiVo a lot more for a Roamio monthly/yearly customer to upgrade to the new BOLT because they do not start making money off that customer until the 2nd year when they have to start paying for service. If they roll out Skip Mode to the Roamio, the Roamio customer will likely stay with the same hardware and continue paying TiVo for their service.

Now, some of you may say "what about us lifetime subs". In that case, yes, it would be benefitial for Tivo to get us to upgrade to the BOLT and either have to pay an even higher lifetime sub fee, or start paying monthly/yearly. But if I had to guess, we are a small minority of TiVo's total subscriber base (those who bought lifetime). I'm pulling this out of the air, but I'd say at least 80% of subscribers are NOT lifetime subscribers. So doesn't it make more business sense for TiVo to roll out the new software features to Roamio and Premier users and keep them paying for service on their existing hardware?


----------



## jrtroo

Interesting argument. For the time being, they apparently see it the other way, wanting to make sales goals or news on the success of the box (Bolt is a shock to the previous equilibrium). Over time, they will do whatever makes them the most profit, and if keeping roamio's on monthly is most profitable, then that may be what we see.


----------



## manhole

jrtroo said:


> Interesting argument. For the time being, they apparently see it the other way, wanting to make sales goals or news on the success of the box (Bolt is a shock to the previous equilibrium). Over time, they will do whatever makes them the most profit, and if keeping roamio's on monthly is most profitable, then that may be what we see.


You are absolutely correct. It would make sense for them to do what they are doing now by not confirming the feature on Roamio or Premier. Especially because the Roamio Basic and OTA are still being sold at a discount.

I suspect they will likely hold back on this feature until at least sometime next year, possibly after the Bolt Pro is released and all Roamio hardware is long gone.


----------



## Jed1

bradleys said:


> I think the Roamio's will get the feature, but not until after full roll-out of the Bolt line. Say in maybe a year.
> 
> But I will say, this is where the community needs to keep needling TiVo...
> 
> This is where we need @nooneyouknow and the other malcontents to keep hammering TiVo on this subject. Turn it into another Amazon Prime / Android nag fest. It might sound like I am being sarcastic, but I am not... I am a realist, and this is something I am sure they plan to push down "eventually", they just need the push.
> 
> Frankly, I am guessing it was on the original roadmap - it even made it onto all the support pages until a decision was made in the corner office to make it Bolt exclusive.
> 
> That means with just a little grease we can push for a different outcome.


Why???? So we can get constantly harassed, put on ignore, and accused of chasing Margret away by the TiVo apologist/loyalists.
No thanks. Besides if this Bolt experiment does not work out this whole thing will be moot anyway as this will be the end of the line for the consumer unit.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

manhole said:


> Now, some of you may say "what about us lifetime subs". In that case, yes, it would be benefitial for Tivo to get us to upgrade to the BOLT and either have to pay an even higher lifetime sub fee, or start paying monthly/yearly. But if I had to guess, we are a small minority of TiVo's total subscriber base (those who bought lifetime). I'm pulling this out of the air, but I'd say at least 80% of subscribers are NOT lifetime subscribers. So doesn't it make more business sense for TiVo to roll out the new software features to Roamio and Premier users and keep them paying for service on their existing hardware?


If "lifetime subs" was a small minority they would not have increased the price to $600. They increased the price because too many people were buying lifetime. With all of the $99 lifetime deals that tivo has the fact is a majority of us are on lifetime and thus they make no money by putting skip mode on the roamio.


----------



## gigaguy

Lifetime was easy to get cheap since I bought used TiVos. TiVo could be very generous with PLS deals but I wonder if they can keep that up. $600 for PLS is a stretch for DVRs in a streamable market now. Unfortunately streaming and cloud is the new direction.


----------



## manhole

I stand corrected on the percentage of subscribers paying recurring fees (vs lifetime). According to their latest quarterly earnings report the percentage of subscribers paying recurring fees is 44%. That's down from 51% a year earlier. 

It's hard to imagine many people will buy lifetime on the Bolt with a 5-year break even.


----------



## LoneWolf15

boityler said:


> SkipMode can be accomplished without any "manpower" behind it. My ReplayTV had this feature back in the early-2000's until they were sued out of existence by the TV networks. The ReplayTV had an algorithm that detected commercial breaks through various cues and was accurate about 90% of the time.
> 
> Agree that it is BS that Tivo is tying this feature to a new HW platform, especially since there is no Roamio Pro equivalent in the Bolt lineup and it doesn't work on the Mini's i have around the house.
> 
> Tivo is already a marginalized company with heavy competition from the cable and satellite companies. I can't believe they would want to marginalize themselves even more by PO'ing their current customer base.


I too had a ReplayTV. Those were way ahead of their time. Best UI (they blew the Tivo Series 1/2 out of the water), 480p component out in the days where that was rare stuff, built-in Ethernet (when Tivo only had modem or a USB<->wireless adapter)...and the two features that got them sued to their death: Automatic Commercial Skip, and Show-Sharing between othe ReplayTV owners.

As a Premiere XL (soon to be Roamio Plus) owner, I'm not PO-ed by this. I knew what I was buying in both cases. My biggest concern as that Tivo does nothing to get themselves sued out of existence. I can deal with five sixty-second jumps. If Tivo adds it down the line, great, added value, but my alternative to Tivo is having to pay Monthly Fee #1 for a cable box, Monthly Fee #2 for HD on top of the cable box, and Monthly Fee #3 for a cable company DVR. I'll take Tivo with Lifetime over that (Cablecard is free) any day of the week.

I didn't want a Bolt, after looking at it, and the loyalty upgrade to the Roamio Plus was worth it. However, if people do upgrade to the Bolt to get this feature, it helps me out by keeping Tivo alive as a company. It's just not a "have to have" feature for me, and if they do add it at some point, it will be a welcome bonus gift.


----------



## LoneWolf15

One other note:

When I read what Dave Zatz writes about what is required to use Skip Mode, I can't help but think it isn't that much better than the options available now, and could be fraught with trouble if providers decide to play nasty and change commercial intervals for different regions.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-09/the-tivo-bolt-hits-misses/#more-82423


----------



## lessd

LoneWolf15 said:


> One other note:
> 
> When I read what Dave Zatz writes about what is required to use Skip Mode, I can't help but think it isn't that much better than the options available now, and could be fraught with trouble if providers decide to play nasty and change commercial intervals for different regions.
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-09/the-tivo-bolt-hits-misses/#more-82423


And what happens when the program is delayed, like 60 min (because of football) and the CBS programs that follow, how would skip mode work then ?? and different time zones have different delays or no delay as football is live.


----------



## Dan203

The bookmarks are likely base on a universal clock, so a delay shouldn't matter even if you have a partial program or a large one with lots of padding. 

East and West could be an issue which is why I hope they do this separately for the two feeds. Although the other night Colbert did not get SkipMode, even in the West, because it was delayed until after midnight on the East coast. So there does seem to be some sort of overlap between coasts.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

manhole said:


> To me it doesn't make business sense to make skip mode a BOLT only feature. Here's my logic here.
> 
> Half of the $299 price tag is essentially for the first year of service, meaning they are actually making $150. The BOLT has a much faster processor and more memory than the Roamio Basic, along with built in MOCA and STREAM, and a 2.5" hard drive - so it's safe to assume it costs more to manufacture. Therefore, it costs TiVo a lot more for a Roamio monthly/yearly customer to upgrade to the new BOLT because they do not start making money off that customer until the 2nd year when they have to start paying for service. If they roll out Skip Mode to the Roamio, the Roamio customer will likely stay with the same hardware and continue paying TiVo for their service.
> 
> Now, some of you may say "what about us lifetime subs". In that case, yes, it would be benefitial for Tivo to get us to upgrade to the BOLT and either have to pay an even higher lifetime sub fee, or start paying monthly/yearly. But if I had to guess, we are a small minority of TiVo's total subscriber base (those who bought lifetime). I'm pulling this out of the air, but I'd say at least 80% of subscribers are NOT lifetime subscribers. So doesn't it make more business sense for TiVo to roll out the new software features to Roamio and Premier users and keep them paying for service on their existing hardware?


I think the point of not releasing it to older boxes is to force you to both buy a Bolt and become a monthly subscriber. It's very clear they really don't want lifetime subs moving forward as they need the revenue stream from monthly subs.


----------



## lessd

PSU_Sudzi said:


> I think the point of not releasing it to older boxes is to force you to both buy a Bolt and become a monthly subscriber. It's very clear they really don't want lifetime subs moving forward as they need the revenue stream from monthly subs.


And that why TiVo is giving the Roamio with All-in for $400, the Roamio + with All-in for $450. The Bolt is not an upgrade for the Roamio 6 tuner units.


----------



## gespears

Those who have been with TiVo for a while will remember when they tried to stop selling lifetime service plans before. I believe it was when the Premier first came out. There was not a lifetime service plan option, but then a half a year later or so they brought them back and now you can get one for 99 if you've been around a while. Present conditions are not necessarily indicative of future performance. ;->


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gespears said:


> Sorry, it's early here.


Heh. I thought you were being sarcastic.

I'm not sure which version I prefer...


----------



## foghorn2

Well Bahr said here no Hardware reasons why we cant get skip. Then he labeled us and said the Bolt may not be for us.

So basically they are playing games with us. 

If I'm wrong I'd like to see the rebuttal or skip mode on the Roamios.

Sounds alot like Dish and Siruis from which where he came from.

Be prepared to pay up the ying yang for service, and then have to beg and plead for discounts.

Much like buying a car.

I know the game very well.


----------



## lessd

gespears said:


> Those who have been with TiVo for a while will remember when they tried to stop selling lifetime service plans before. I believe it was when the Premier first came out. There was not a lifetime service plan option, . ;->


At the time you could not get Lifetime there was a trick. (That TiVo Pony posted on, but you had to read between the lines) The deal TiVo had with Humax was having Lifetime available on any Humax TiVo so all I did was get an old non activated Humax, put lifetime on the Humax, than using the change TSN within 30 days I could xfer that Lifetime to any other TiVo, worked (using the same old Humax) until TiVo brought back the Lifetime service.


----------



## gespears

lessd said:


> At the time you could not get Lifetime there was a trick. (That TiVo Pony posted on, but you had to read between the lines) The deal TiVo had with Humax was having Lifetime available on any Humax TiVo so all I did was get an old non activated Humax, put lifetime on the Humax, than using the change TSN within 30 days I could xfer that Lifetime to any other TiVo, worked (using the same old Humax) until TiVo brought back the Lifetime service.


You are one smart puppy!


----------



## Dan203

gespears said:


> Those who have been with TiVo for a while will remember when they tried to stop selling lifetime service plans before. I believe it was when the Premier first came out. There was not a lifetime service plan option, but then a half a year later or so they brought them back and now you can get one for 99 if you've been around a while. Present conditions are not necessarily indicative of future performance. ;->


It was when they released the original S3 units that they got rid of lifetime. Instead they had a 3 year pre-pay plan. When they finally brought lifetime back the price jumped $100, and just a few years later jumped another $100.

They did try a few weird plans when the Premiere's came out that gave you the hardware for free and instead you paid $20/mo. They tried that again at one point with the Roamio too.


----------



## belfert

ReplayTV did have commercial skip years ago, but it also wasn't that reliable and had to be turned off for some shows. It was particularly bad with Law & Order. Law & Order liked to fade to black when they jumped from say the police station to the courthouse. Commercial skip thought they were going to commercial so it would skip a bunch of the show.

I doubt I'll ever see SkipMode on the Roamio and that is okay because it was never promised in the first place.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

krkaufman said:


> And Plus owners could be bitter about such exclusivity, were it to happen, but they wouldn't have much to justifiably complain about, since they purchased a lesser model. .


Of course we would have something to justifiably complain about. At the time of purchase there was nothing that said the pro was any different than the plus besides the hard drive. If the pro had said "may include future upgrades but the plus won't" or if it had different hardware then you would have a good point. The only difference between the 2 is a hard drive and it would be ridiculous to not give both the same features.

There was nothing at the time of purchase that gave any indication that they would be treated differently


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Dan203 said:


> Would it be any more of a slap in the face then not getting it at all and it being exclusive to the Bolt even though there is no direct replacement for the Roamio Pro in the Bolt product line?


But there will be eventually, probably sooner than the pro getting skip mode


----------



## Dan203

After using it on my Bolt for a few days I really hope it comes to the Roamio, or they release a 6 tuner Bolt soon, because it's awesome!


----------



## Jrr6415sun

NatasNJ said:


> I know this thread is about skip mode. . Just wanted to share since no thread mentions it yet.
> 
> Software version showing on the mini is 20.5.4.RC6-01-6-A93
> Noticed that guide had real channel logos in it versus just text. Then hit play and say quickmode banner above play bar.


You said your roamio got quick mode but you list the version of your mini. Did you mean your mini got quick mode?


----------



## Jrr6415sun

gespears said:


> Those who have been with TiVo for a while will remember when they tried to stop selling lifetime service plans before. I believe it was when the Premier first came out. There was not a lifetime service plan option, but then a half a year later or so they brought them back and now you can get one for 99 if you've been around a while. Present conditions are not necessarily indicative of future performance. ;->


And past events are not indicative of future events


----------



## Jetspeedz

For what its worth, I talked to a rep who confirmed that Quickmode is rolled out to some customers and the remainder can expect to see it in the next 2 months. I have it now on my mini. 

Skipmode which is the only thing im interested in, is a Software update like quick mode, has nothing to do with hardware like 4k on Bolt and that is also in the works for 2016. 

Here is the odd part about quick mode. The Mini has this feature but the Roamio does not. I'll have to check software versions, and no i don't have the bolt.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Jetspeedz said:


> For what its worth, I talked to a rep who confirmed that Quickmode is rolled out to some customers and the remainder can expect to see it in the next 2 months. I have it now on my mini.
> 
> Skipmode which is the only thing im interested in, is a Software update like quick mode, has nothing to do with hardware like 4k on Bolt and that is also in the works for 2016.
> 
> Here is the odd part about quick mode. The Mini has this feature but the Roamio does not. I'll have to check software versions, and no i don't have the bolt.


The mini software was updated shortly after the Bolt release so any owners who also bought mini's had similar software features available for them. I wouldn't hold your breath for Skipmode on the Roamio, I think TiVo only wants that available for Bolt owners.


----------



## The Merg

Jetspeedz said:


> For what its worth, I talked to a rep who confirmed that Quickmode is rolled out to some customers and the remainder can expect to see it in the next 2 months. I have it now on my mini.
> 
> Skipmode which is the only thing im interested in, is a Software update like quick mode, has nothing to do with hardware like 4k on Bolt and that is also in the works for 2016.
> 
> Here is the odd part about quick mode. The Mini has this feature but the Roamio does not. I'll have to check software versions, and no i don't have the bolt.


I'm in the same boat. I would like SkipMode for my Roamio. I also found that I have QuickMode on my Mini, but not on my Roamio yet.

- Merg

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## krkaufman

PSU_Sudzi said:


> The mini software was updated shortly after the Bolt release so any owners who also bought mini's had similar software features available for them. I wouldn't hold your breath for Skipmode on the Roamio, I think TiVo only wants that available for Bolt owners.


I expect the SkipMode feature to be exclusive to the BOLT at least until some time after the release of all the other models within the BOLT line. (But won't be basing any of my decisions on the expectation that it is certain to ever be expanded to other series TiVos.)


----------



## Jetspeedz

The Merg said:


> I'm in the same boat. I would like SkipMode for my Roamio. I also found that I have QuickMode on my Mini, but not on my Roamio yet.
> 
> - Merg
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I confirmed both mini have quickmode and the channel icons, the Roamio still waiting for the update.

I suspect skipmode will eventually roll out after the holiday shopping season is over. It is a mere software upgrade which is key and not related to hardware. 4K like 3D tv is just a fad if you ask me, TWC can even stream 1080p after all this time, 4k tv is a pipe dream just like 3d content which only a few carriers offer at best. Bandwidth is one of many reasons for the 4k demise.


----------



## Dan203

Bandwidth is definitely a concern with 4K. Even compressed with a slow H.265 encoder, like VOD services use, and only 24fps (movies) a 4k video requires somewhere in the range of 15-19Mbps compared to 6-9Mbp for H.264 1080p. A realtime encoder for live TV requires 30-40Mbps. ATSC (used for OTA) only has a max of 19.2Mbps for each broadcaster, and they typically split that among multiple subchannels. Cable could do it, since a QAM has 38Mbps, but they typically use a single QAM for 2-3 HD channels so sacrificing and entire QAM to a single 4K channel seems unlikely. We'll likely only see 4K from VOD type services for the near future. The technology needed for linear broadcast of 4K just isn't ready yet.


----------



## ej42137

Jetspeedz said:


> I suspect skipmode will eventually roll out after the holiday shopping season is over. It is a mere software upgrade which is key and not related to hardware.


Maybe so, but it will still be a big selling point for Bolts if it isn't retrofit to the Roamio line. I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## Jetspeedz

ej42137 said:


> Maybe so, but it will still be a big selling point for Bolts if it isn't retrofit to the Roamio line. I wouldn't count on it.


I can only go by face value of what I was told, I don't see why they would not push it eventually.

I sent an email to a friend who actually is a developer at Tivo and waiting to hear back from him now.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Dan203 said:


> Bandwidth is definitely a concern with 4K. Even compressed with a slow H.265 encoder, like VOD services use, and only 24fps (movies) a 4k video requires somewhere in the range of 15-19Mbps compared to 6-9Mbp for H.264 1080p. A realtime encoder for live TV requires 30-40Mbps. ATSC (used for OTA) only has a max of 19.2Mbps for each broadcaster, and they typically split that among multiple subchannels. Cable could do it, since a QAM has 38Mbps, but they typically use a single QAM for 2-3 HD channels so sacrificing and entire QAM to a single 4K channel seems unlikely. We'll likely only see 4K from VOD type services for the near future. The technology needed for linear broadcast of 4K just isn't ready yet.


Agree, also keep in mind that same QAM is split for internet bandwidth as well so the 4k pipe dream is just that for live TV and minimal VOD at best like 3D which was a flop.


----------



## manhole

Jetspeedz said:


> I sent an email to a friend who actually is a developer at Tivo and waiting to hear back from him now.


Please let us know what you find out. I personally believe they will push it to the Roamio & Premier after all of the Roamio Basic & OTA stock has been cleared out.


----------



## Jetspeedz

absolutely, I don't even know if he will know but what I find out I will relay


----------



## Jetspeedz

He just responded and said the initial intention was to push it out later after the initial bolt release but it is a marketing decision and he is a developer so he is out of the loop and not sure if the plan changed. This was more or less the same thing the rep said and she was in sales so time will tell but I would bet the odds are in favor or it being pushed later than not at all.


----------



## manhole

Thank you for confirming what he said. 

They've been saying all along that skip mode is not confirmed for the Roamio's "at this time". Reading between the lines it's obvious they don't want to hurt the sales of the bolt at launch by telling everyone that the Roamio will get it (especially with the fire sales they were having on the remaining Basic's, OTA's, & Plus's).


----------



## mlsnyc

Supposedly coming Dec 10th...

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-11/tivo-commercial-skipmode-confirmed-for-roamio/


----------



## foghorn2

mlsnyc said:


> Supposedly coming Dec 10th...
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-11/tivo-commercial-skipmode-confirmed-for-roamio/


If all this is true, I'll stop being so critical of Tivo like I've been recently and start promoting them again!

Also we need the smile back on the Tivo Man and the startup animation too. My son misses him.


----------



## foghorn2

manhole said:


> Thank you for confirming what he said.
> 
> They've been saying all along that skip mode is not confirmed for the Roamio's "at this time". Reading between the lines it's obvious they don't want to hurt the sales of the bolt at launch by telling everyone that the Roamio will get it (especially with the fire sales they were having on the remaining Basic's, OTA's, & Plus's).


If the Bolts design and 4k feature is what people want, it should sell itself. Stifling previous cusomers to boost its sale was not a good strategy.

4K right now is gee wiz, much like 3d so far.

My 2 Plasma's and 1 LCD (not the blueish LED) give them all a good run for the money.


----------



## Jetspeedz

mlsnyc said:


> Supposedly coming Dec 10th...
> 
> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-11/tivo-commercial-skipmode-confirmed-for-roamio/


Interesting, not the strategy I was expecting but maybe enough people voiced their feedback to Tivo and they started to pay attention. I myself sent them feedback on how i felt about having this feature left out of my Roamio and hope others did the same through their website. Now or later it is just a software change so that is the key. I've said this before on other posts and i'll say it again 4k and 3d are just a fad, too much bandwidth to get live 4k feeds so thanks but no thanks when TWC and most don't even broadcast in 1080p.


----------



## mlsnyc

It's not a feature I've been dying for but if it does get rolled out as reported I'll be very happy to check it out. From the Ira Bahr discussion a few months back it didn't even seem like TiVo would be trying to hide that they weren't going to offer SkipMode on the Roamio because they want to get people to buy the Bolt. Seems like they decided a potential backlash would be too strong to not offer it to Roamio owners.


----------



## foghorn2

Right, once all the Roamios are all sold out, all they will be able to sell will be the Bolts. 

Better strategy than pissing off current customers.


----------



## foghorn2

bradleys said:


> I think the Roamio's will get the feature, but not until after full roll-out of the Bolt line. Say in maybe a year.
> 
> But I will say, this is where the community needs to keep needling TiVo...
> 
> This is where we need @nooneyouknow and the other malcontents to keep hammering TiVo on this subject. Turn it into another Amazon Prime / Android nag fest. It might sound like I am being sarcastic, but I am not... I am a realist, and this is something I am sure they plan to push down "eventually", they just need the push.
> 
> Frankly, I am guessing it was on the original roadmap - it even made it onto all the support pages until a decision was made in the corner office to make it Bolt exclusive.
> 
> That means with just a little grease we can push for a different outcome.


Malcontents? depends on you point of view, whatever you want to label us, we prevailed. I say we are just like all Americans should be, patriotic but also revolt when need to.


----------



## bradleys

foghorn2 said:


> Malcontents? depends on you point of view, whatever you want to label us, we prevailed. I say we are just like all Americans should be, patriotic but also revolt when need to.


Nothing that group has done has brought any product to production any faster... TiVo has a development schedule for their own work and 3rd party apps work on their own schedule.

I guarantee TiVo sends HBO a Christmas card every year trying to get them to move forward... Maybe they should send a hooker instead - I don't know, but complaining here isn't changing anything.

All the annoying complaints hasn't changed the SD settings screens to HD any faster has it? (Such a straw man complaint)

Now complaining could easily add SkipMode because that is a simple software decision... But, according to zatz, it looks like complaining won't be necessary.

I think providing necessary feedback, even loud feedback is a good thing. When you are frustrated it helps to express that frustration - I get that.

All that said, understanding your audience and and not wearing on everyone's patience over molehills would be nice as well.


----------



## Joe Siegler

As a side note. My two Roamio boxes got Quickplay today. Holding out hope that SkipMode comes, too. 

It's 20.5.6.blablabla.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Good to see they are rolling rolling it out


----------



## keenanSR

Being in the SF market, SkipMode has been activated on the early release software and I have to say, it works really, really well. Much smoother and more accurate than I thought it would be. Very impressive! 

Now I just need to reassign a button on my Harmony remote to add that 'D' key as I never had a need to use it in the past, and now I do.


----------



## lessd

keenanSR said:


> Being in the SF market, SkipMode has been activated on the early release software and I have to say, it works really, really well. Much smoother and more accurate than I thought it would be. Very impressive!
> 
> Now I just need to reassign a button on my Harmony remote to add that 'D' key as I never had a need to use it in the past, and now I do.


I got the *D )))* signal tonight for _Chicago Med _after the upgrade on my Roamio +, but the D button did not do anything, I have the 30 sec skip on, or is just an error as I am in CT and the D button is not working for me yet.


----------



## CoxInPHX

keenanSR said:


> Now I just need to reassign a button on my Harmony remote to add that 'D' key as I never had a need to use it in the past, and now I do.


I find "Channel Up" to be more intuitive, and my thumb is in the right place.

"Channel Down" will also skip back to the beginning of the previous segment.


----------



## krkaufman

keenanSR said:


> Now I just need to reassign a button on my Harmony remote to add that 'D' key as I never had a need to use it in the past, and now I do.


Hmmm.... I wonder if it's possible to configure a Harmony One and similar models with the up/down rocker to send a different code on an extended press of these buttons.

Currently, I program the up/down rocker as my Advance/Replay buttons, facilitating skips forward & back; it would be great to be able to leverage these same keys for the SkipMode jumps.


----------



## Dan203

Darn, guess I'm not in the SF market. No SkipMode for me.


----------



## foghorn2

Dan203 said:


> Darn, guess I'm not in the SF market. No SkipMode for me.


Same here, color me orangish Trump


----------



## keenanSR

CoxInPHX said:


> I find "Channel Up" to be more intuitive, and my thumb is in the right place.
> 
> "Channel Down" will also skip back to the beginning of the previous segment.


Yes! I thought about that as well after posting last night. On my 880 it is in a much more comfortable position to use than programming one of the screen buttons.


----------



## keenanSR

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder if it's possible to configure a Harmony One and similar models with the up/down rocker to send a different code on an extended press of these buttons.
> 
> Currently, I program the up/down rocker as my Advance/Replay buttons, facilitating skips forward & back; it would be great to be able to leverage these same keys for the SkipMode jumps.


Do you use those buttons because the navigation buttons are placed so low on the One?

I've been looking to upgrade from my 880 for a few years, but the placement of the navigation buttons on the later models has turned me off, one model even has them all the way at the top of the remote!


----------



## mdavej

krkaufman said:


> Hmmm.... I wonder if it's possible to configure a Harmony One and similar models with the up/down rocker to send a different code on an extended press of these buttons.


Later hub based models have that capability, but not the One unfortunately. You should ask Santa for a new Elite


----------



## steff3

Dan203 said:


> Darn, guess I'm not in the SF market. No SkipMode for me.


Same here.....and I get SF locals in SD but am in Sacramento for HD locals.....so close yet nada.


----------



## NashGuy

I wonder if the new 20.5.6 release (which I just got) contains the code for SkipMode for all Roamios? Or does it only contain that code if you have a SF or Chicago area zip code registered? What I'm getting at is: will those of us outside SF and Chicago require a future software release to get SkipMode or can TiVo simply enable the feature from their end for additional areas at any time without a new software installation on our boxes? I hope it's the latter as they tend to go a few months in between new software releases. If all goes well with SkipMode in these first two markets, I'm hoping the rest of us will see it next month.


----------



## Odds Bodkins

It hit and miss for SkipMode in Chicago. I don't have it but two other posters say they do have it on some shows.


----------



## Dan203

foghorn2 said:


> Same here, color me orangish Trump


You're a bit further then me. I'm up north in Carson City. Our local Fox affiliate is actually from the bay area so I was hoping we might fall into the SF market.


----------



## krkaufman

mdavej said:


> Later hub based models have that capability, but not the One unfortunately. You should ask Santa for a new Elite


Alas, can't program the extended press into the rocker buttons on the One... and the Elite doesn't have the rocker buttons.


----------



## krkaufman

keenanSR said:


> Do you use those buttons because the navigation buttons are placed so low on the One?
> 
> I've been looking to upgrade from my 880 for a few years, but the placement of the navigation buttons on the later models has turned me off, one model even has them all the way at the top of the remote!


I suppose, yes. The Advance/Replay buttons are just about the most used, and almost always used in sequence, so programming them into the rocker just made sense. Most activities, then, are handled via the navigation arrows/select and the rocker.


----------



## mrizzo80

lessd said:


> I got the *D )))* signal tonight for _Chicago Med _after the upgrade on my Roamio +, but the D button did not do anything, I have the 30 sec skip on, or is just an error as I am in CT and the D button is not working for me yet.


Sounds like you saw the "Descriptive Audio" symbol - totally unrelated to TiVo SkipMode. Do a Google image search for confirmation.


----------



## zerdian1

Yes, roamio will get skipmode, quickmode and new cannel logos.
There are mode updates currently in progress in limited markets.
Alberqueque and san francisco acording to tivo.


----------



## lessd

mrizzo80 said:


> Sounds like you saw the "Descriptive Audio" symbol - totally unrelated to TiVo SkipMode. Do a Google image search for confirmation.


Thanks, too many Ds


----------



## Dan203

When you get SkipMode you're see an icon very similar to the "new" icon next to each recording, but it will be green and say "skip". And when you hit the start of a commercial break it will make a little chime and display a little message along the top that says something like "press D to skip this commercial break" with the D looking like the D button on the remote. (i.e. a green circle)


----------



## Jetspeedz

Got the latest update but no skipmode here in So Cal


----------



## keenanSR

CoxInPHX said:


> I find "Channel Up" to be more intuitive, and my thumb is in the right place.
> 
> "Channel Down" will also skip back to the beginning of the previous segment.


That works much better than using a 'D' button. In fact, I think I'm going to swap the 'Channel Up' and 'Channel Down' buttons so that the SkipMode ahead button will be even closer to the normal "skip ahead' button in the regular navigation button grouping. I rarely, if ever use those channel up/down buttons in normal use anyway.

I may have some conflicts in other menus so I'll have to see how well it works, but I can't think of any problems at the moment.


----------



## keenanSR

Jetspeedz said:


> Got the latest update but no skipmode here in So Cal


Based on the original release notes and ad copy about this update I wouldn't expect to see SkipMode in any market other than SF and Chicago before the Dec 10th regular(everyone) rollout of the update.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Makes sense, the Dec 10th date makes me wonder if this is just a national roll out for this update without skipmode for everyone. Just does not make sense to roll out this update than a week later roll a followup with skipmode. Time will tell


----------



## keenanSR

Jetspeedz said:


> Makes sense, the Dec 10th date makes me wonder if this is just a national roll out for this update without skipmode for everyone. Just does not make sense to roll out this update than a week later roll a followup with skipmode. Time will tell


I'm only speculating, but maybe the SF and Chicago markets going live early was to test the server load(downloading of the SkipMode data) before releasing it nationally.

Remember that those who have the update now signed up for the priority(early bird) release, the normal release will come on the 10th.


----------



## Jetspeedz

I also signed up for priority release but it didn't include skipmode for now


----------



## keenanSR

Jetspeedz said:


> I also signed up for priority release but it didn't include skipmode for now


Right, the only difference being those two markets and I think that could have been for load testing. A beta group within a beta group, so to speak. Though that is pure speculation on my part.


----------



## Dan203

SkipMode is in this release for everyone, they just have the ability to turn it on/off via some sort of flag or maybe based on your zip code. They wont need to release new software to turn it on for more people, just change the configuration on their servers.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Hi Dan, do you have a source for this info you posted?


----------



## tim1724

Jetspeedz said:


> Hi Dan, do you have a source for this info you posted?


This is how TiVo always does this kind of thing. New features are enabled/disabled by flags in their TSN database.


----------



## keenanSR

Dan203 said:


> SkipMode is in this release for everyone, they just have the ability to turn it on/off via some sort of flag or maybe based on your zip code. They wont need to release new software to turn it on for more people, just change the configuration on their servers.


That makes sense, that way there's no need to put the TiVo box through another download and update procedure.


----------



## keenanSR

Jetspeedz said:


> Hi Dan, do you have a source for this info you posted?


Based on my experience with SkipMode over the past few days it will definitely be worth the wait, just be patient.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Looking forward to it, not ready to give up 2 streams for a Bolt, will keep Roamio Plus for a long time before i upgrade, if it is simply a flag that is set like Dan said it makes sense to do it this way than push another ota update.


----------



## Jetspeedz

Tivo removed the ad which has the skipmode advertised for the 10th. I called and they said they are simply testing the 2 markets and no info on when it will be pushed out to everyone.


----------



## Dan203

I'm still wondering if they're planning on charging for it on Roamios. It does take man power to do and there are a LOT of lifetime Roamios out there with no recurring revenue to support the feature.


----------



## cherry ghost

Dan203 said:


> When you get SkipMode you're see an icon very similar to the "new" icon next to each recording, but it will be green and say "skip". And when you hit the start of a commercial break it will make a little chime and display a little message along the top that says something like "press D to skip this commercial break" with the D looking like the D button on the remote. (i.e. a green circle)


There's a chime? I haven't heard anything.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> I'm still wondering if they're planning on charging for it on Roamios. It does take man power to do and there are a LOT of lifetime Roamios out there with no recurring revenue to support the feature.


But the manpower associated with tagging episodes doesn't change with the inclusion of Roamios, right...? ...just whatever additional infrastructure is required to support the increased traffic.


----------



## mattack

Jetspeedz said:


> Tivo removed the ad which has the skipmode advertised for the 10th. I called and they said they are simply testing the 2 markets and no info on when it will be pushed out to everyone.


The black friday email said it too:
2 SkipMode and QuickMode are scheduled for release on TiVo Roamio DVRs on December 10, 2015, subject to change.


----------



## Blakeintosh

krkaufman said:


> But the manpower associated with tagging episodes doesn't change with the inclusion of Roamios, right...? ...just whatever additional infrastructure is required to support the increased traffic.


Agreed. The only logical reason that I can think of for the phased roll out is to monitor TiVo infrastructure load for server requests. Keep in mind that Skipmode requires far more connections to TiVo servers to download the ad data, right after a show airs. Before Skipmode, Tivos called home once a day. Since they started Skipmode on a brand new product launch with the Bolt, server load started small and is gradually building up. Bringing Skipmode to the entire Roamio installed base most likely is a server capacity issue.

If there is some other non-technical reason (like Marketing/sales) that TiVo is phasing in Skipmode, then they run the risk of making their users that don't happen to live in the 3rd and 5th largest metropolitan areas, very angry.

I reviewed the current TiVo User Agreement, and it does not have any provisions regarding features being geographically restricted. I'm giving TiVo the benefit of the doubt that Roamio Skipmode will be available nationwide when 20.5.6 is released for general availability.


----------



## mattack

Blakeintosh said:


> Before Skipmode, Tivos called home once a day.


Not exactly true, though I admit I don't know all of the technical details..

Tivos contact *some* server at Tivo VERY often -- even for things like setting up recordings on the web site and season pass reordering on the web (those are still a thing, right?)..

and e.g. when your net connection is flaky, at least one of the error messages mentions some server at Tivo.

I'm not saying this isn't NEW and isn't added server load.. But the idea that Tivos currently only talked to servers at tivo.com only once a day is not true.


----------



## Bighouse

Will the elites be getting the Skipmode, or just the Roamios?


----------



## krkaufman

Bighouse said:


> Will the elites be getting the Skipmode, or just the Roamios?


It has only been announced for Roamios.


----------



## Dan203

cherry ghost said:


> There's a chime? I haven't heard anything.


If you're waching something in DD5.1 then you wouldn't, just like you don't hear the bedoop sounds when FFing. I mainly watch my Bolt via a Mini connected directly to a TV so it's only got 2ch and I hear all the sounds.


----------



## Dan203

krkaufman said:


> But the manpower associated with tagging episodes doesn't change with the inclusion of Roamios, right...? ...just whatever additional infrastructure is required to support the increased traffic.


That's true, but given that it does have a cost they might want to get a bit more dough for it.


----------



## Dan203

Blakeintosh said:


> Agreed. The only logical reason that I can think of for the phased roll out is to monitor TiVo infrastructure load for server requests. Keep in mind that Skipmode requires far more connections to TiVo servers to download the ad data, right after a show airs. Before Skipmode, Tivos called home once a day. Since they started Skipmode on a brand new product launch with the Bolt, server load started small and is gradually building up. Bringing Skipmode to the entire Roamio installed base most likely is a server capacity issue.
> 
> If there is some other non-technical reason (like Marketing/sales) that TiVo is phasing in Skipmode, then they run the risk of making their users that don't happen to live in the 3rd and 5th largest metropolitan areas, very angry.
> 
> I reviewed the current TiVo User Agreement, and it does not have any provisions regarding features being geographically restricted. I'm giving TiVo the benefit of the doubt that Roamio Skipmode will be available nationwide when 20.5.6 is released for general availability.


TiVos are constantly contacting the server. Every time you load your My Shows lists it contacts the server to download the little icon for the show on the right. Every time the discovery bar refreshes it contacts the server. Every time you search. Heck every time you cancel a 1P. This is evidenced by the fact that all of those features fail if you lose your internet connection.

The amount of data downloaded for SkipMode is small, so I can't imagine it puts any additional burden on there servers.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> That's true, but given that it does have a cost they might want to get a bit more dough for it.


I definitely would have thought so. I know I'd be willing to pay a bit extra to have user profiles.


----------



## NashGuy

Dan203 said:


> The amount of data downloaded for SkipMode is small, so I can't imagine it puts any additional burden on there servers.


That may be true. But if so, I can't really think why TiVo would choose to initially deploy SkipMode only in two markets for the Roamio, given that it had already been deployed, tested and (I assume) perfected on the relatively small number of Bolts in use nationwide over the past few weeks. Has TiVo ever rolled out a new feature in the past this way, to a select geographically-defined test group first?


----------



## Dan203

NashGuy said:


> Has TiVo ever rolled out a new feature in the past this way, to a select geographically-defined test group first?


Other then VOD which was provider specific, no.


----------



## ej42137

NashGuy said:


> That may be true. But if so, I can't really think why TiVo would choose to initially deploy SkipMode only in two markets for the Roamio, given that it had already been deployed, tested and (I assume) perfected on the relatively small number of Bolts in use nationwide over the past few weeks. Has TiVo ever rolled out a new feature in the past this way, to a select geographically-defined test group first?


The home media option was rolled out like that; first to a small group of NDA testers, then to a larger group, then to just the people that would pay extra for it, then free to everyone. It's pretty standard practice in the software game, and I think the only thing unusual about SkipMode is they told us about it. I imagine the reason they limited it geographically rather than random TSNs or a sign-up sheet as they do for regular releases is to do market research with focus groups. But of course I'm only guessing, based on my own experiences in the software industry.


----------



## tim1724

NashGuy said:


> That may be true. But if so, I can't really think why TiVo would choose to initially deploy SkipMode only in two markets for the Roamio, given that it had already been deployed, tested and (I assume) perfected on the relatively small number of Bolts in use nationwide over the past few weeks. Has TiVo ever rolled out a new feature in the past this way, to a select geographically-defined test group first?


Geographically? I don't think so. But I believe that they have used this method (or something very similar) to test other features with groups that were selected by means other than geography.


----------



## zerdian1

what I got In the 20.5.6 fall update:

QuickMode 30% faster with sound corrected.
New Channels Logos.
SD convertible to HD.

SkipMode was not in the 20.5.6 update that I got on my Roamio Pro.

I am watching an SD channel I recorded previously and QuickMode works, but looks a little weird in B&W.
I did not get the message from TiVo if I want to watch the SD in HD. 
But my SamSung TV also upgrades SD to HD and converts small screen to HDTV widescreen.


----------



## NashGuy

ej42137 said:


> The home media option was rolled out like that; first to a small group of NDA testers, then to a larger group, then to just the people that would pay extra for it, then free to everyone. It's pretty standard practice in the software game, and I think the only thing unusual about SkipMode is they told us about it. I imagine the reason they limited it geographically rather than random TSNs or a sign-up sheet as they do for regular releases is to do market research with focus groups. But of course I'm only guessing, based on my own experiences in the software industry.


Yeah, I used to work in the software industry too. (Did marketing, B2B.) Doing beta tests with select groups of users isn't strange at all, but the way TiVo has done this, with a very publicly announced rollout to everyone in just two geographical areas, is odd. Perhaps they'll run live focus groups with users in Chicago and SF but I doubt it; much cheaper to solicit feedback online or via phone. And, as stated before, given that SkipMode was already running nationwide on Bolts, I'm just left scratching my head over this whole situation.

From a marketing communications perspective, it's weird in that it only creates anticipation among all Roamio users that we'll get SkipMode soon. If TiVo is slow to expand it nationwide, or if they decide not to at all, that can only disappoint customers. Meanwhile, we Roamio users are less likely to buy a new Bolt as we expect one of its flagship features to come to our existing units any time now.

Oh well, we'll just have to wait and see. Maybe additional news will be forthcoming on Dec. 10, the date that TiVo advertised SkipMode was coming to Roamio. I had originally thought that was the date that the 20.5.6 software update would rollout to all Roamios that hadn't signed up for early adoption. But haven't there been reports on this site already that folks who didn't sign up for early adoption are already getting 20.5.6?


----------



## zerdian1

TiVo Series 6 Bolt is for UHDTV 4K Playing and Streaming.

This is assuming that the features like the TiVo Series 6 Bolt SkipMode will continue to be rolled out to all the TiVo Series 5 Roamios and older models.

The capability of Playing 4K UHDTV is what separates TiVo Series 6 Bolts from TiVo Series 5 Roamios.

I do not know if the TiVo Series 6 Bolt can Record UHDTV 4K videos. 
When UHDTV 4K videos can be Recorded, 
They will need an Order of Magnitude more (about 10 times the) storage of HDTV videos.

Just like HDTV Playing and Recording is what separated TiVo Series 3 from 
TiVo Series 1 & 2 DVRs. 
HDTV Videos used about an Order of Magnitude more storage than SD videos.

Though some of the DirectTV Series 2 TiVo DVRs supposedly could record and play HDTV.

I know my TiVo Series 2 DVRs could only play and record SD, not HDTV, 
But my Series 2 did Play and Record Digital and Analog TV.

I also worked with the leading edge SW & HW Companies and also earlier in my career was part of the SW & HW Industry.
Pre Release Testing with Select customers of key HW and SW features was normal in the industry for decades. 
Later this became more formalized with Alpha and Beta testing. 
NASA (and a few other Agencies) always got Pre Release SW and HW features to see if they were significant and worthwhile.
This early testing with major customers like a few select government agencies was not meant to find out if the product worked 
(but if the new feature was something the government agencies wanted) as is now commonly done in the SW industry.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

SkipMode is national on Bolt, but its accuracy has been very inconsistent in my area. I'd almost have to call it a soft launch.

For example, I don't know how it is on the west coast, but sports screw up the east coast schedule all the time. ALLLLL the time. But I don't know why Skip basically fails 50% of the time on national channels like TBS and Comedy Central.

My W.A.G. is that SF and Chicago have something to do with Pacific/Mountain and Eastern/Central time zones, and not something special about the markets themselves... other than Tivo being in the Bay Area.

Starting locally could just be a fail safe as they ramp up a second phase that hopefully brings better accuracy along with it.

Pulled straight from BigJim's Ass. (tm)


----------



## aaronwt

Dan203 said:


> When you get SkipMode you're see an icon very similar to the "new" icon next to each recording, but it will be green and say "skip". And when you hit the start of a commercial break it will make a little chime and display a little message along the top that says something like "press D to skip this commercial break" with the D looking like the D button on the remote. (i.e. a green circle)





cherry ghost said:


> There's a chime? I haven't heard anything.


You only hear the chime if the TiVo is outputting PCM audio. For me on FiOS every channel uses Dolby Digital audio. So the only time I hear the chime is when I use QuickMode on a SkipMode title. And to me the chime is very annoying so I'm glad it doesn't work with Dolby Digital output.



Dan203 said:


> If you're waching something in DD5.1 then you wouldn't, just like you don't hear the bedoop sounds when FFing. I mainly watch my Bolt via a Mini connected directly to a TV so it's only got 2ch and I hear all the sounds.


It doesn't need to be DD5.1. It's just anything with Dolby Digital. I've seen everything broadcast from DD 1.0 to DD 5.1 from cable and broadcast stations. Although I normally see DD 2.0 and DD 5.1 most of the time.(And DD 6.1 from CNN but that is not discrete audio for the back surround channel)

My TVs accept DD so any TV that a Mini or Bolt connects directly to, I still won't hear a chime since I still send DD to the TV instead of pcm audio..


----------



## krkaufman

So when one finally gets the 20.5.6 software update, is there any magic that needs to be done to enable SkipMode, or is it just a matter of waiting? (in Chicago suburb)


----------



## MikeekiM

3 more days till 12/10!

I hope skip mode is a lot more exciting and useful than quickmode...


----------



## saronian

MikeekiM said:


> 3 more days till 12/10!
> 
> I hope skip mode is a lot more exciting and useful than quickmode...


It's a welcome addition to the Roamio's features. I know you'll enjoy using the skip button as much as I am.


----------



## Brighton Line

MikeekiM said:


> 3 more days till 12/10!I hope skip mode is a lot more exciting and useful than quickmode...


Don't hold your breath, they've pulled the add about 12/10.


----------



## jroysdon

I received a notice about QuickMode this morning. It looks like I have 2.5.6.RC14-USA-6-846. However, I am in the Sacramento/Fresno market, not SF, so none of my shows have the "SKIP" green icon. The "D" and "Channel Up" buttons do not skip. The QuickMode "Play" "Select" feature does work.

However, I wonder if I change my ZIP code to something just west of me in the greater SF Bay, if it would let me use it with Sacramento channels, or just SF channels?

I hope they roll out Skip to all Roamio markets, but I didn't expect it when I bought it in the first place, so at least it is better than Nintendo removing the Nintendo TVii from the Wii U, which is one of the reasons I bought that device (to have an integrated TV/NetFlix/Amazon viewing platform). I personally think Nintendo should have to reimburse Wii U owners who purchased the units and had the TVii feature in use. Glad to have my TiVo Roamio now anyway.

I have absolutely no need nor desire for 4K. We only just bought an HD TV when we added OTA. I guess I could always set up a second antenna to get SF as well - then I guess I'll have to modify my OnePass to only do the SF channel for Prime Time stuff? I support I could always just do a test and point the antenna at SF and see how well things come in over the Altamonts.
http://www.tvfool.com/?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=29&q=id%3db97d4774bafbc3


----------



## ajwees41

mattack said:


> The black friday email said it too:
> 2 SkipMode and QuickMode are scheduled for release on TiVo Roamio DVRs on December 10, 2015, subject to change.


if your Roamio has the 20.5.6 release you already have quick mode and skipmode on Roamio is to be announced/


----------



## kmp14

Is SkipMode being enabled by zip code? I am in a Chicago suburb (60448), just got my first Roamio, but I am still trying to decide if I want to take it out of the box and get it set up or return it. I am potentially coming from Windows Media Center. If I knew SkipMode was going to be available that would push me over the edge to give it a try.....


----------



## krkaufman

kmp14 said:


> Is SkipMode being enabled by zip code? I am in a Chicago suburb (60448), just got my first Roamio, but I am still trying to decide if I want to take it out of the box and get it set up or return it. I am potentially coming from Windows Media Center. If I knew SkipMode was going to be available that would push me over the edge to give it a try.....


There's a 30-day trial on TiVo service, so there's no harm in firing it up and testing it out yourself. There's a lot more than just SkipMode to be evaluated.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

And SkipMode IS going to be available, it's just a matter of when...


----------



## gweempose

Are we still thinking tat they will officially start rolling it out tomorrow, or has that changed?


----------



## moyekj

The 12/10 date was just the day for general rollout of 20.5.6 software, not for general rollout of SkipMode to everyone, if that's what you're asking. For all we know general rollout of SkipMode to everyone may still never happen for series 5 units.


----------



## modnar

moyekj said:


> The 12/10 date was just the day for general rollout of 20.5.6 software, not for general rollout of SkipMode to everyone, if that's what you're asking. For all we know general rollout of SkipMode to everyone may still never happen for series 5 units.


There were some ads that indicated 12/10 for SkipMode availability, but those have since been updated to remove the date.


----------



## moyekj

modnar said:


> There were some ads that indicated 12/10 for SkipMode availability, but those have since been updated to remove the date.


 The ad you are referring to also had the asterisk indicating San Francisco and Chicago markets only. I'm pretty sure the 12/10 date was for general rollout of 20.5.6 since some people on priority list getting software early and in the right markets already had SkipMode enabled. i.e. The 12/10 date wasn't specific to SkipMode but rather to general software availability. Hope I'm wrong, but that's my interpretation. Somehow I very much doubt starting tomorrow everyone with 20.5.6 and series 5 will be getting SkipMode - again hope I'm wrong.


----------



## modnar

moyekj said:


> The ad you are referring to also had the asterisk indicating San Francisco and Chicago markets only. I'm pretty sure the 12/10 date was for general rollout of 20.5.6 since some people on priority list getting software early and in the right markets already had SkipMode enabled.


Ah, good point. Maybe I was just being optimistic.


----------



## heifer624

Oh No! We reached the magic date of 12/10 and I still don't have SkipMode 

Me crying.... wouaaa wouaaa wu wu wouaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## 2004raptor

I don't think I am imagining this but last night when my wife turned on the TV, there was a tivo message and I'm pretty certain it mentioned skipmode. Looking online I see it says to press the Play and then Select buttons to activate it??? Then what? Do you use the normal 30 second skip button also??? Maybe I don't really understand what skip mode is?


----------



## heifer624

2004raptor said:


> I don't think I am imagining this but last night when my wife turned on the TV, there was a tivo message and I'm pretty certain it mentioned skipmode. Looking online I see it says to press the Play and then Select buttons to activate it??? Then what? Do you use the normal 30 second skip button also??? Maybe I don't really understand what skip mode is?


 It works just like it sounds, when you're watching a recorded program, a green icon will pop up and prompt you to hit the "D" button to skip commercials.


----------



## steinbch

kmp14 said:


> Is SkipMode being enabled by zip code? I am in a Chicago suburb (60448), just got my first Roamio, but I am still trying to decide if I want to take it out of the box and get it set up or return it. I am potentially coming from Windows Media Center. If I knew SkipMode was going to be available that would push me over the edge to give it a try.....


I'm in Evanston (60201) and received SkipMode on my Roamio. I can't guarantee it, but Margret said that the surrounding areas of SF and Chi would be included in this first batch of rollouts.


----------



## krkaufman

2004raptor said:


> I don't think I am imagining this but last night when my wife turned on the TV, there was a tivo message and I'm pretty certain it mentioned skipmode. Looking online I see it says to *press the Play and then Select buttons to activate it?*?? Then what? Do you use the normal 30 second skip button also??? Maybe I don't really understand what skip mode is?


That sounds more like a message for how to activate QuickMode. Different feature.


----------



## geko29

In Schaumburg (60193), I got SkipMode on my Romaio Plus on Friday the 4th.


----------



## MikeekiM

It's the 10th...I am in the San Francisco market... I am going to monitor and see when I end up getting skip mode... I am hopeful it is today...


----------



## 2004raptor

krkaufman said:


> That sounds more like a message for how to activate QuickMode. Different feature.


 Jeez, hopefully my wife didn't delete the message. I haven't been keeping up so I thought these were the same?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

2004raptor said:


> Jeez, hopefully my wife didn't delete the message. I haven't been keeping up so I thought these were the same?


QuickMode plays a program faster but adjusts the sound it it isn't like a Chipmunk. SkipMode skips commercials.


----------



## 2004raptor

Rob Helmerichs said:


> QuickMode plays a program faster but adjusts the sound it it isn't like a Chipmunk. SkipMode skips commercials.


Thanks. I guess even when I had read Quickmode here on the forums, for some strange reason, I envisioned Skip Mode. 

Skip mode is what I most want. I'll check later tonight hopefully.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

2004raptor said:


> Skip mode is what I most want. I'll check later tonight hopefully.


It's only in SF and Chicago so far (for Roamios). No word on when it will roll out wider.


----------



## moyekj

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It's only in SF and Chicago so far (for Roamios). No word on when it will roll out wider.


 Or even *IF* it will.


----------



## zerdian1

moyekj said:


> Or even *IF* it will.


.

I got SW 20.5.6 on 12/5/15 for QuickMode, new Channel Logos and Switch to HD options.

BUT NO SKIPMODE,

on 12/5 or by Today 12/10.


----------



## ajwees41

according to Tivo on facebook Roamio's are still testing skipmpode and it is still not a sure deal to launch on Roamio.


----------



## gweempose

steinbch said:


> I'm in Evanston (60201) and received SkipMode on my Roamio. I can't guarantee it, but Margret said that the surrounding areas of SF and Chi would be included in this first batch of rollouts.





geko29 said:


> In Schaumburg (60193), I got SkipMode on my Romaio Plus on Friday the 4th.


I assume you guys were both on the priority update list a while back. I fear that the reason I haven't gotten it yet is because I put my machine on the priority update list too late.


----------



## ajwees41

gweempose said:


> I assume you guys were both on the priority update list a while back. I fear that the reason I haven't gotten it yet is because I put my machine on the priority update list too late.


my premiere wasn't on the list either, but I ended up adding it and it only to 2 days to get the update. Maybe put you TSN again couldn't hurt.


----------



## danorum

I have had the update for a while, but still no skip mode for me (in the Chicago suburbs). I am not sure how TiVo is deciding to add people, but I am not "on the list" yet.

I did add both my TiVo's to the priority list about a week ago.

Dan


----------



## tarheelblue32

ajwees41 said:


> according to Tivo on facebook Roamio's are still testing skipmpode and it is still not a sure deal to launch on Roamio.


If they don't give everyone SkipMode on the Roamios after all this, then it will be the biggest tease that TiVo has ever done.


----------



## krkaufman

ajwees41 said:


> according to Tivo on facebook Roamio's are still testing skipmpode and it is still not a sure deal to launch on Roamio.


Specifically, this Facebook exchange (thanks!)...
*ajwees41:* are all roamio's getting skipmode? there was a sale on roamios and said skipmmode coming on December 10th.

*TiVo:* We are currently testing SkipMode on Roamios in two markets only (San Francisco Bay Area and Chicago). We have no word on if or when it will be pushed to additional markets. It's generally been our practice to roll out successful tests to larger areas - for example Comcast VOD was also first available in the Bay Area, and is now nationwide. So there's a possibility, but as we're still in testing we don't have final word yet.​
So it's considered a "test" by TiVo. Hopefully this test rollout isn't just cover to lessen the heat associated with keeping the feature exclusive to the BOLT.


----------



## geko29

gweempose said:


> I assume you guys were both on the priority update list a while back. I fear that the reason I haven't gotten it yet is because I put my machine on the priority update list too late.


My Roamio Plus was on the priority list, and I got 20.5.6 around the end of November. That got me QuickMode immediately. SkipMode showed up about 4 days later.


----------



## NashGuy

krkaufman said:


> Specifically, this Facebook exchange (thanks!)...
> *ajwees41:* are all roamio's getting skipmode? there was a sale on roamios and said skipmmode coming on December 10th.
> 
> *TiVo:* We are currently testing SkipMode on Roamios in two markets only (San Francisco Bay Area and Chicago). We have no word on if or when it will be pushed to additional markets. It's generally been our practice to roll out successful tests to larger areas - for example Comcast VOD was also first available in the Bay Area, and is now nationwide. So there's a possibility, but as we're still in testing we don't have final word yet.​


Comparing the testing and rollout of SkipMode to that of Comcast VOD doesn't seem valid to me. With Comcast VOD, they were working with another company, specifically one with a differing patchwork of cable systems that they have aquired in various markets across the country. But SkipMode is TiVo's own creation. And unless TiVo has to employ people in each market across the country to mark the skip points (which I highly doubt and, even if they had to, are apparently already doing since SkipMode is available nationally on Bolt), the technology should work identically across all Roamios all across the country.

I certainly do understand doing an initial beta test of SkipMode on Roamio with a select group of folks to work out the kinks on that hardware and limit the initial burder of tech support while that happens. *But I don't really understand publicizing the beta test, even to the point of including it in your marketing efforts. I don't really see why beta testers would be defined geographically either,* although I guess that's as good an arbitrary criteria as any other. I'll be shocked if TiVo doesn't roll out SkipMode to Roamios nationally by spring of next year at the latest. If they end up announcing that it's not coming to Roamios after testing in Chicago and SF, this will all have amounted to a very poor set of decisions on TiVo's part.


----------



## Dan203

I still can't quite figure out what exactly they're "testing" here. They know it works (mostly) nationwide because it's nationwide on the Bolt. I guess it could be a server load thing, but it's such a small amount of data I can't imagine it's a big burden. Maybe because all TiVos would be requesting it at the same time it could be an issue there, but they have so many other parts of the box that rely on a constant connection to the server you'd think they'd be geared up for that.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Bolts have different hardware than the Roamio...


----------



## ajwees41

is there a huge enough difference in hardware from Roamio to the Bolt maybe the Roamio processor is not fast enough or that's why thwy are testing. Took wyhat seems forever to bring Amazon Prime streaming to the premiere.

Is this another case of them anoucing something and for it to take forever to launch?


----------



## keenanSR

As a Roamio Pro owner in a test market, I haven't seen any issue with the function at all, it's worked perfectly. Hard to imagine they're testing user hardware.


----------



## brianle8

Ditto, got QuickMode today, no SkipMode (I live near Seattle, not one of the test areas, nor did I sign up for any sort of priority list).

LOVE QuickMode, at least for watching news-type shows --- maybe other stuff too (TBD). Great idea, and very much appreciate Tivo for putting this out for Roamio owners.


----------



## mattack

2004raptor said:


> I don't think I am imagining this but last night when my wife turned on the TV, there was a tivo message and I'm pretty certain it mentioned skipmode. Looking online I see it says to press the Play and then Select buttons to activate it??? Then what? Do you use the normal 30 second skip button also??? Maybe I don't really understand what skip mode is?


You do realize that unless you deleted the message, you can go in and re-read it. It keeps a couple of messages saved..


----------



## alanisrox69

Quickmode works on my Roamio Plus. I noticed that when using Quickmode you lose 5.1 audio, it downmixes it 2.0. Mehhhh


----------



## aaronwt

alanisrox69 said:


> Quickmode works on my Roamio Plus. I noticed that when using Quickmode you lose 5.1 audio, it downmixes it 2.0. Mehhhh


It has to switch to 2.0 pcm output for quick mode since the Tivo needs to decode the audio internally to be able to use quickmode


----------



## gweempose

I woke up this morning and still no SkipMode. Forced a connection, and SkipMode magically appeared. Looks like it's going to be a merry Christmas after all!


----------



## alanisrox69

aaronwt said:


> It has to switch to 2.0 pcm output for quick mode since the Tivo needs to decode the audio internally to be able to use quickmode


Well, it can be done and still keep 5.1, they just didn't code it correctly. They don't even need a Dolby license, they can just output it as 5.1 LPCM. Hopefully they'll recode it soon and figure it out, can't be that difficult


----------



## RoamioJeff

gweempose said:


> I woke up this morning and still no SkipMode. Forced a connection, and SkipMode magically appeared. Looks like it's going to be a merry Christmas after all!


After SkipMode appeared, what was the indication you now had it?


----------



## TivoQueensDad

RoamioJeff said:


> After SkipMode appeared, what was the indication you now had it?


Look at your "My Shows" for [SKIP]:


----------



## modnar

Dan203 said:


> I still can't quite figure out what exactly they're "testing" here. They know it works (mostly) nationwide because it's nationwide on the Bolt. I guess it could be a server load thing, but it's such a small amount of data I can't imagine it's a big burden. Maybe because all TiVos would be requesting it at the same time it could be an issue there, but they have so many other parts of the box that rely on a constant connection to the server you'd think they'd be geared up for that.


Exactly. I'm trying to figure out why the need for the rollout and why it's done geographically.

That said, I think if they were not sure they would eventually roll this out across the US, they would have done this test in a more subtle way. They must be testing server load or customer support load of some kind.


----------



## krkaufman

gweempose said:


> I woke up this morning and still no SkipMode. Forced a connection, and SkipMode magically appeared. Looks like it's going to be a merry Christmas after all!


Thanks for the update.

My last connection was Thursday at 5pm, so I gave it one more go. Forced a network connection and let it complete... with no success. So I rebooted... and still no success. :sadface: As it happens, I left my TiVo UI on 'My Shows' as I was reviewing a TCF post, and whaddya know... I looked-up a few minutes later and there are the little green [SKIP] rectangles!!!

Now to go try it out...

Thanks, again.

edit: p.s. w00t! Looks like I'll take this [SKIP]-testing opportunity to binge through my Season 3 backlog of Brooklyn Nine-Nine, and it's off to a great start. Started the first episode and the Channel-Up button let me jump over all my pre-padding right to the start of the show. Noice! I then got a bit greedy and then tried using the Channel-Up button to skip the opening theme/credits... and failed. Well, it *did* jump over the opening theme, but it also skipped the post-opening content and hyper-jumped me to the start point after the first commercial break. (A start marker allowing skip of opening credits would be a great addition.)

p.p.s. For the record... DVR is a *Roamio OTA in a Chicago suburb*; SkipMode activated about *4 days after update to 20.5.6*, but only after another TiVo service connection. (uncertain if manual reboot played a part; likely not)


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

krkaufman said:


> Thanks for the update.
> 
> My last connection was Thursday at 5pm, so I gave it one more go. Forced a network connection and let it complete... with no success. So I rebooted... and still no success. :sadface: As it happens, I left my TiVo UI on 'My Shows' as I was reviewing a TCF post, and whaddya know... I looked-up a few minutes later and there are the little green [SKIP] rectangles!!!
> 
> Now to go try it out...
> 
> Thanks, again.
> 
> edit: p.s. w00t! Looks like I'll take this [SKIP]-testing opportunity to binge through my Season 3 of backlog of Brooklyn Nine-Nine, and it's off to a great start. Started the first episode and the Channel-Up button let me jump over all my pre-padding right to the start of the show. Noice! I then got a bit greedy and then tried using the Channel-Up button to skip the opening theme/credits... and failed. It hyper-jumped me to the start point after the first commercial break. (A start marker allowing skip of opening credits would be a great addition.)
> 
> p.p.s. For the record... DVR is a Roamio OTA in a Chicago suburb; SkipMode activated about *4 days after update to 20.5.6*, but only after another TiVo service connection. (uncertain if manual reboot played a part; likely not)


Are you both in the test area (Chicago and SF) or in another part of the country, confirming a roll out to everyone?

Nevermind, just paged back through and saw you're both in Chi Town.


----------



## zerdian1

They are having some difficulty probably in TiVo central servers.
Experimenting with broadcast patch for commercial marks after each hour or half hour, per TiVo Techs.
Rather then a full central server connect.

20.5.6: I was on The Priority List to get 20.5.6 Mode Updates, but The Priority List was changed to 20.5.6 Fall Updates without SkipMode.

Some of the TiVo techs are rewording the SkipMode info to remove commitment to SkipMode for Roamios. Supervisors are still saying they are hoping it will come to all Roamios.

As I mentioned in another post Dish solved the problem by a single commercial skip at midnight or overnight.


----------



## Dan203

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Bolts have different hardware than the Roamio...


The way SkipMode works is completely hardware independent. It's basically a list of skip points. No different then skip to tick or the timecode jump feature in kmttg. The hardware can do it, something else is at play here.


----------



## Dan203

ajwees41 said:


> is there a huge enough difference in hardware from Roamio to the Bolt maybe the Roamio processor is not fast enough or that's why thwy are testing.


If that were the case they'd have tested it a private beta, not with two major metropolitan areas in different time zones. TiVo runs a private beta on every new software release. And in the past sometimes features have been scrapped during those betas due to performance issues. If that were the case here we never would have seen it in a public release.


----------



## Dan203

alanisrox69 said:


> Well, it can be done and still keep 5.1, they just didn't code it correctly. They don't even need a Dolby license, they can just output it as 5.1 LPCM. Hopefully they'll recode it soon and figure it out, can't be that difficult


5.1 PCM is not supported by a lot of receivers nor optical audio cables, so very few devices use it. I think the XBox One is the only device I'm aware of that offers multichannel PCM output.

Although in what scenario are you watching something at 1.3x and still need 5.1 audio? The only thing I could even imagine using QuickMode for is news and maybe sports, neither of which really need surround sound. (most TV doesn't really need surround sound, and few shows really utilize it anyway)


----------



## Dan203

zerdian1 said:


> They are having some difficulty probably in TiVo central servers.
> Experimenting with broadcast patch for commercial marks after each hour.
> Rather then a full central server connect.


Again I don't think you quite understand how it works. Your TiVo already connects to the TiVo servers constantly. Every search you do uses the TiVo servers. Every time you highlight a show in My Shows it contacts the TiVo servers to get the little "cover art" image on the right. Try disconnecting your internet connection and see how much of the functionality of a TiVo is dependent on that connection. You'll be shocked at the features that don't work. That's because every one of them needs to contact the TiVo servers to function.

Having all TiVos contact the TiVo servers for SKiMode data shouldn't be any different. In fact they don't even seem to do it on the hour on the Bolt. I'll go into My Shows on the Bolt and a bunch of stuff will not be marked with [SKIP], then after a few seconds they will fill in. So it would seem that they are only contacting the server when the user actually interacts with the box, rather then automatically when a show finishes recording, which should stagger the connections enough to not cause any issues.


----------



## hummingbird_206

Dan203 said:


> Again I don't think you quite understand how it works. Your TiVo already connects to the TiVo servers constantly. Every search you do uses the TiVo servers. Every time you highlight a show in My Shows it contacts the TiVo servers to get the little "cover art" image on the right. Try disconnecting your internet connection and see how much of the functionality of a TiVo is dependent on that connection. You'll be shocked at the features that don't work. That's because every one of them needs to contact the TiVo servers to function.
> 
> Having all TiVos contact the TiVo servers for SKiMode data shouldn't be any different. In fact they don't even seem to do it on the hour on the Bolt. I'll go into My Shows on the Bolt and a bunch of stuff will not be marked with [SKIP], then after a few seconds they will fill in. So it would seem that they are only contacting the server when the user actually interacts with the box, rather then automatically when a show finishes recording, which should stagger the connections enough to not cause any issues.


I had no idea that the TiVo was constantly phoning home (so to speak) I thought it only called in to get guide data, and once the guide data downloaded that that was the end of the network connection. Is this constant connection just with newer boxes like Premieres and on or has it always been the case if connected to the internet?


----------



## Dan203

Only the Premiere and new units do it. Older units were based primarily on the local data. They had a mechanism in place where the TiVo servers could send your box a message for it to do things like start downloading an Amazon movie or update your SP list, but the vast majority of the functionality was based on local data. The HDUI is much more connected and seems to be getting more so with every passing update. There was an outage in the TiVo servers a year or so ago and I discovered that you can't even cancel a recording if the servers are down. Apparently even basic scheduling/canceling of recordings requires a call in to the servers and will fail if they're not there.


----------



## krkaufman

Dan203 said:


> Try disconnecting your internet connection and see how much of the functionality of a TiVo is dependent on that connection. You'll be shocked at the features that don't work.


That may be a fun experiment for a rainy day. Pull the patch cable and document the differences.


----------



## samccfl99

Dan203 said:


> Only the Premiere and new units do it. Older units were based primarily on the local data. They had a mechanism in place where the TiVo servers could send your box a message for it to do things like start downloading an Amazon movie or update your SP list, but the vast majority of the functionality was based on local data. The HDUI is much more connected and seems to be getting more so with every passing update. There was an outage in the TiVo servers a year or so ago and I discovered that you can't even cancel a recording if the servers are down. Apparently even basic scheduling/canceling of recordings requires a call in to the servers and will fail if they're not there.


When I had my XL4 before I dumped it over 2 years ago for a Roamio Pro, I had to run that box in SD mode, which does not really use the internet much. When I got the Roamio it only runs in HD mode, which of course I love. Well that is when I found out how connected it was. When we had the C133 problem for a year, I used to disconnect the Lan cable when I got pissed. Now I use Moca since I got a Mini and there really is no way to disconnect from the internet without changing the type back to Lan, correct? I get the spinning wheel at times. Really with this 20.5.6, they made vast improvements with the audio delay going in and out of Tivo Central. It also seems they completely and finally took out that coding that backs up the dvr when going back to a recording. Much better than it was.

Yes I know, this is not about SkipMode. Not here is S Fla yet, but i do not think I care too much about it personally.


----------



## MikeekiM

Yay... I got skipmode on my Roamio today! I just checked my now playing list and a bunch of the shows have the little green icon that says "skip"...

Way cool...


----------



## HTGuy

So I got a new Roamio Basic setup in early January and live in the SF Bay Area. I have 20.5.6 with Quickmode, logos, etc. but no SkipMode. Did I miss the rollout somehow?


----------



## leiff

Skip mode is great and I love it but a word of strong caution to all:
when I was watching the expanse from Syfy this evening I did commercial skip and it skipped a whole program segment and skipped to the second commercial so from now on I'm going to pay close attention to the ticker before initiating skip feature


----------



## zerdian1

but now when I do get it, I will have something to watch out for.


----------



## lew

Dan203 said:


> If that were the case they'd have tested it a private beta, not with two major metropolitan areas in different time zones. TiVo runs a private beta on every new software release. And in the past sometimes features have been scrapped during those betas due to performance issues. If that were the case here we never would have seen it in a public release.


Posters are assuming the limited Roamio rollout is to test how well skip works with Roamio hardware. There might not be enough Bolts to test how well skip is working (errors) and how well it will work with more users. A poster mentioned the fact that eastern and central time air shows at the same time as does mountain and Pacific


----------



## keenanSR

HTGuy said:


> So I got a new Roamio Basic setup in early January and live in the SF Bay Area. I have 20.5.6 with Quickmode, logos, etc. but no SkipMode. Did I miss the rollout somehow?


So far it looks like you and c133roamioerrors seem to be the exception to the rule as far as SF bay area Roamio owners go with regards to having SkipMode or not.


----------



## jabingb

Had it last week, now it's gone, what gives? Called TiVo tech a couple times, no joy!


----------



## TivoQueensDad

jabingb said:


> Had it last week, now it's gone, what gives? Called TiVo tech a couple times, no joy!


It appeared today! I got an email from Tivo advertising it along with HBOGO. HBOGO was there. I had to connect to get all the skip info.

Way to go Tivo - THANK YOU!


----------



## daytraderjo

Optimum- Westchester ny 
Appeared this am on my roamio pro


----------



## SnakeEyes

Still not over here on Roamio Pro. :-\


----------



## wtherrell

OK I now have Skip but no "D" button. I use a remote that has a 1 / 2 switch so as to control two Tivos in same cabinet. Any way to get skip mode to work with it?


----------



## generaltso

wtherrell said:


> OK I now have Skip but no "D" button. I use a remote that has a 1 / 2 switch so as to control two Tivos in same cabinet. Any way to get skip mode to work with it?


Use the Channel Up button.


----------



## TivoQueensDad

So my Roamio now has skipmode. I went upstairs to my bedroom at night and it appears it's not on my Mini? I connected to the network to make sure there were no pending downloads, but nothing there. Should it be there?


----------



## Megamind

TivoQueensDad said:


> So my Roamio now has skipmode. I went upstairs to my bedroom at night and it appears it's not on my Mini? I connected to the network to make sure there were no pending downloads, but nothing there. Should it be there?


I had to restart my Mini's to get it to appear right away.


----------



## Mustanger

In Delray Beach FL on Comcast and both my Pro and Mini had it this morning


----------



## phobiac

Showed up last night in Los Angeles!


----------



## TonyD79

TivoQueensDad said:


> So my Roamio now has skipmode. I went upstairs to my bedroom at night and it appears it's not on my Mini? I connected to the network to make sure there were no pending downloads, but nothing there. Should it be there?


If you have the latest software, it is turned on in the daily download, not a software update.


----------



## humbb

generaltso said:


> Use the Channel Up button.


Or Channel Down to go backwards.


----------



## Blakeintosh

I have a Roamio Pro on Cable and a Roamio Basic that is setup for OTA. My Pro was enabled for SkipMode yesterday but my Basic doesn't appear to have been enabled yet. Tried a double connect and still no luck. Is anyone else with multiple Roamios seeing SkipMode not enabled on all of them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleys

Almost everything on my TiVo is either a movie or has a skipmode icon. I would love to see them add BBC America.

I absolutely love it! Now, migrate the functionality to the mobile app!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Blakeintosh said:


> I have a Roamio Pro on Cable and a Roamio Basic that is setup for OTA. My Pro was enabled for SkipMode yesterday but my Basic doesn't appear to have been enabled yet. Tried a double connect and still no luck. Is anyone else with multiple Roamios seeing SkipMode not enabled on all of them?


Pro's got it first. The rest of the Roamios will roll out over the next week.


----------



## NJChris

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Pro's got it first. The rest of the Roamios will roll out over the next week.


I think you made that up because my mom's basic got it yesterday and my roamio plus still doesn't.


----------



## Michael S

I just saw it yesterday on my mini yesterday and it worked great. I assume my OTA has it but haven't check it yet. One odd thing about it is Wheel of Fortune has feature but its sister show Jeopardy doesn't and in my market their on the same channel.


----------



## moyekj

bradleys said:


> Almost everything on my TiVo is either a movie or has a skipmode icon. I would love to see them add BBC America.
> 
> I absolutely love it! Now, migrate the functionality to the mobile app!


 Combination of SkipMode + Slingbox is now really awesome for OOH viewing. Slingbox has always been much more reliable for OOH streaming but the problem is the huge buffer delay when using remote, but now with SkipMode that delay no longer matters for skipping commercials easily.


----------



## philnj1211

Received the update couple days ago here in NJ. Had about 90 shows on my Roamio, most now have the green skip indicator. Nice surprise, being I thought only new recordings would have the skip. One thing I would like to put on a "wish list" is for the skip encoding to transfer over to another DVR. When transferring from my Roamio to my Bolt, the show copies but not the skip encode. Would be nice to get that in the future, hopefully TiVo would consider this. (I did send them a suggestion about this)


----------



## TonyD79

Wouldn't the bolt get the skip data for itself?


----------



## philnj1211

Yes, the bolt gets skip when recording. As does the Roamio (now). However, if you transfer from one to the other - the program copies but not the skip feature.


----------



## TonyD79

philnj1211 said:


> Yes, the bolt gets skip when recording. As does the Roamio (now). However, if you transfer from one to the other - the program copies but not the skip feature.


I meant that once the recording was moved, why wouldn't the bolt retrieve the skip from TiVo. Just like recordings made months ago are getting it now when it gets turned on.


----------



## philnj1211

Definitely makes sense, but it is not. I had an online chat with a rep, they confirmed it does not work. No reason it shouldn't.


----------



## mobouser

I got skip mode on the History Channel only. Looks like TWC my provider must be blocking the use of this. I get over 200 channels and have lots of stored stuff. Skip on History channel only.


----------



## atmuscarella

mobouser said:


> I got skip mode on the History Channel only. Looks like TWC my provider must be blocking the use of this. I get over 200 channels and have lots of stored stuff. Skip on History channel only.


If it doesn't level out in a few days call TiVo Support.


----------



## rick123

Love it! IMO Best feature TiVo has ever added. 

I wonder exactly how this is programmed/coded? I was surprised to read in the thread that you cannot transfer a show between TiVos and keep this function. Is this true even if both units are eligible Roamio or Bolts? However, apparently you can use this function thru a Mini (I haven't tried yet...). I also wonder if it is programming complexity/processing speed or an attempt at marketing that is keeping this function from the Premiere lineup. If a Mini can offer this function why can't a Premiere (especially when watching a show that already has the coding in it off an eligible device)? 

I actually expected that when looking at the My Shows list on my Premiere from the Roamio Pro interface that the shows on the Premiere that were eligible would show the skip function as available when they were watched on the Roamio Pro.? 

My understanding is that this coding is added to the eligible show after the show airs on live TV because supposedly real people determine the start/stop points in each show... (Anyone know how long after the show airs that this function shows up?). The coding must be placed into only those shows that are eligible and only placed into those shows if they are on eligible devices (coding not placed on Premiere or earlier models copies of those shows). The Mini must be able to access this coding when watching a skip-coded recording from an eligible device but the Premiere can't? Is a Mini unit THAT Much better at processing power than a Premiere?

I think they should place the coding into any show that is eligible regardless of the unit it is recorded on (if this is possible). This would allow those of us with a mix of units to access the function on our eligible units even if the show was recorded and stored on an older unit. This function is so excellent it will force those of us with older units to make sure that we record shows that offer the skip function only on our eligible devices. 

If you transfer an eligible show from a Premiere or older unit onto a Bolt or Roamio and wait a few days will the function show up or do they only send out the code to an eligible show 1 time?

Any insight? 

Love TiVo and Love this new function, excellent addition for binge watching!


----------



## Kracko

I'm in West LA on TWC and none of the shows I recorded last night had this feature.


----------



## UCLABB

Kracko said:


> I'm in West LA on TWC and none of the shows I recorded last night had this feature.


I hate to be snarky, but have you read this thread? The feature is rolling out over several days and has apparently started with Pros and Basics. Thousands of units haven't got it yet. We are glad to know you are one of those thousands.


----------



## aaronwt

So is Skip mode being rolled out to everyone on the Roamio line?


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> So is Skip mode being rolled out to everyone on the Roamio line?


Yes


----------



## aaronwt

keenanSR said:


> Yes


Thanks. I'll need to check my Pro and Basic tonight.


----------



## MrMac1958

Got it yesterday....Roamio Pro. Love It !!!


----------



## keenanSR

aaronwt said:


> Thanks. I'll need to check my Pro and Basic tonight.


As I recall, the rollout should be complete by 2/24, so if it doesn't show up tonight or the next day there's still time for it to happen.


----------



## Kracko

UCLABB said:


> I hate to be snarky, but have you read this thread? The feature is rolling out over several days and has apparently started with Pros and Basics. Thousands of units haven't got it yet. We are glad to know you are one of those thousands.


Mr. Snark,

Yes. I have. Someone earlier said they were in LA and that they had it. I have a Roamio Basic and do not, which is why I chimed in. I thought I was contributing.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

Anyone with a Plus have it yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Am_I_Evil said:


> Anyone with a Plus have it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still waiting with my Plus and guessing it won't happen over the weekend so will force a connection Monday morning and see if it's been rolled out.


----------



## UCLABB

Kracko said:


> Mr. Snark,
> 
> Yes. I have. Someone earlier said they were in LA and that they had it. I have a Roamio Basic and do not, which is why I chimed in. I thought I was contributing.


If you had really read the thread, you would understand that the rollout is not by location, it is apparently by model.


----------



## spicybrown

Am_I_Evil said:


> Anyone with a Plus have it yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My in-laws have it on their pro, it just popped up last night.

Noting on my plus.


----------



## atmuscarella

My guess is that turning on SkipMode doesn't even require a service connection at this point. Everything that is needed is on the Roamios now, and it will be activated through a VCM connection. 

Remember they can turn SkipMode on or off for individual units, once I lost SkipMode completely on my Bolt, contacted TiVo and a little while latter I check again and it was back on all the shows that had had it again. I am guessing they are just going through service numbers slowly to make sure they don't have any server issues.


----------



## UCLABB

I'm not going to watch any shows with commercials until I get skip on my Plus!

Btw, I'm guessing they are punishing folks with Plusses because many of us dropped bigger drives in our units rather than buying a Pro, thus cheating TiVo out of money.


----------



## Jed1

Well another day and no skip mode on my base Roamios. I really don't understand the logic of how TiVo is rolling this out. It makes it seem like you are a second class citizen if you have something less than a Pro model.

What bothers me is how am I supposed to know if I have it or not if there is no unified roll out. The apps were a unified roll out so why not skip mode?
Maybe I have it but none of my shows are eligible or maybe it is not working at all on my units.

I am getting the cold sweats just thinking about having to call TiVo Support. If you are one of the earlier callers you will have to go through a whole bunch of useless procedures, that you already tried before you called, and then they get snippy with you when none of it works.
After hundreds of complaints they will then realize it is their problem. 
And if you are not a member of this forum, you will not even know you are supposed to have this.


----------



## TonyD79

The unified rollout is taking days. By Wednesday.


----------



## elborak

Wow... we're getting a cool new feature that (for most of us) wasn't promised when we bought our Roamios, and they've given us a very aggressive timeframe (by 2/24), and we get complaints and conspiracy theories?

Sure glad I don't work in customer service.


----------



## keenanSR

Jed1 said:


> Well another day and no skip mode on my base Roamios. I really don't understand the logic of how TiVo is rolling this out. It makes it seem like you are a second class citizen if you have something less than a Pro model.
> 
> What bothers me is how am I supposed to know if I have it or not if there is no unified roll out. The apps were a unified roll out so why not skip mode?
> Maybe I have it but none of my shows are eligible or maybe it is not working at all on my units.
> 
> I am getting the cold sweats just thinking about having to call TiVo Support. If you are one of the earlier callers you will have to go through a whole bunch of useless procedures, that you already tried before you called, and then they get snippy with you when none of it works.
> After hundreds of complaints they will then realize it is their problem.
> And if you are not a member of this forum, you will not even know you are supposed to have this.


If you have a TiVo you probably have an account with them, if you have an account you likely gave them an email address. An email was sent to that address announcing the rollout of SkipMode over the coming week. You will know you have it when you get a message on the TiVo telling you "this DVR has SkipMode" and you will see it by the green Skip icon next to the shows that have it in your Now Playing List.

The channels that are SkipMode eligible are on this page.


----------



## shamilian

elborak said:


> Wow... we're getting a cool new feature that (for most of us) wasn't promised when we bought our Roamios, and they've given us a very aggressive timeframe (by 2/24), and we get complaints and conspiracy theories?
> 
> Sure glad I don't work in customer service.


The conspiracy is against Tivo Premiere owners.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

keenanSR said:


> If you have a TiVo you probably have an account with them, if you have an account you likely gave them an email address. An email was sent to that address announcing the rollout of SkipMode over the coming week. You will know you have it when you get a message on the TiVo telling you "this DVR has SkipMode" and you will see it by the green Skip icon next to the shows that have it in your Now Playing List.
> 
> The channels that are SkipMode eligible are on this page.


I have gotten no such email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerronScott

Am_I_Evil said:


> I have gotten no such email


I got this mail sent to the e-mail address on our TiVo account the same day that our Roamio Pro had it enabled.


























Scott


----------



## HerronScott

Jed1 said:


> Well another day and no skip mode on my base Roamios. I really don't understand the logic of how TiVo is rolling this out. It makes it seem like you are a second class citizen if you have something less than a Pro model.
> 
> What bothers me is how am I supposed to know if I have it or not if there is no unified roll out. The apps were a unified roll out so why not skip mode?
> Maybe I have it but none of my shows are eligible or maybe it is not working at all on my units.
> 
> I am getting the cold sweats just thinking about having to call TiVo Support. If you are one of the earlier callers you will have to go through a whole bunch of useless procedures, that you already tried before you called, and then they get snippy with you when none of it works.
> After hundreds of complaints they will then realize it is their problem.
> And if you are not a member of this forum, you will not even know you are supposed to have this.


We don't know that they targeted Roamio Pros first. All we have is a lot of people with Roamio Pros reporting it here initially.

You will know you have it as you'll get a message on your TiVo telling you "SkipMode Available on this DVR!" (note this came the day after it was actually enabled on our Roamio). We also had a Gold Star notice on TiVo Central yesterday indicating SkipMode is now on this DVR!". And finally we also got a mail sent to our TiVo email account on the day it was enabled. I'm not sure how much more notification they could do.

Be patient and wait until the 25th and if you don't have it then, call TiVo support.

Scott


----------



## NJChris

It's funny how people are saying this model is getting it first when it's shown from posts that people with all Roamio models have started to get it. IMHO, It's just as random as the software updates that are pushed out.


----------



## snerd

NJChris said:


> It's funny how people are saying this model is getting it first when it's shown from posts that people with all Roamio models have started to get it. IMHO, It's just as random as the software updates that are pushed out.


I haven't seen any posts claiming that a Roamio Plus has received skipmode. If you can post a link to such a post, I'd be interested in seeing it.


----------



## Grayswandir1

Thank you for implementing Skip Mode for Roamio owners. This is one of the best features rolled out in years.


----------



## lessd

snerd said:


> I haven't seen any posts claiming that a Roamio Plus has received skipmode. If you can post a link to such a post, I'd be interested in seeing it.


I have 3 Roamio Plus units, no joy yet with skip mode, but 3 more days is not that long.


----------



## Jed1

HerronScott said:


> We don't know that they targeted Roamio Pros first. All we have is a lot of people with Roamio Pros reporting it here initially.
> 
> You will know you have it as you'll get a message on your TiVo telling you "SkipMode Available on this DVR!" (note this came the day after it was actually enabled on our Roamio). We also had a Gold Star notice on TiVo Central yesterday indicating SkipMode is now on this DVR!". And finally we also got a mail sent to our TiVo email account on the day it was enabled. I'm not sure how much more notification they could do.
> 
> Be patient and wait until the 25th and if you don't have it then, call TiVo support.
> 
> Scott


There does seem to be a overwhelming number of Pro owners reporting they got skip mode so based on this it appears that TiVo started with the Pro models for an unknown reason.

Probably early Monday afternoon they will authorize a second wave of Roamios for skip mode. These probably will be the Pluses and some Base models.
The rest of the remaining Base models will be authorized on early Tuesday afternoon and will finish by 5PM Wednesday.

And if you don't have it by then you have to make the choice of trying TiVo Support or just forgetting about it and move on.
I had a really long and bad experience with Support so I would opt to forget about skip mode and move on with life.

There is a forum member that contacted support 3 times today to find out why he didn't get HBO GO on his Bolt and he was told 3 separate times that HBO GO is only for Cox cable customers. Support completely refused to listen to any evidence he gave them that this was false.
As I told him if I had a choice of calling Support or having bamboo chutes driven under my finger nails I would gladly take the bamboo chutes as it would be a far less painful experience.

All I can do is hope for the best but prepare for the worst. I will be relieved if I get skip mode by Tuesday on both of my Base models. If not then oh well as I will add that to the three other problems I have with these Roamios.


----------



## zerdian1

got SkipMode THANKS
several show the D skip button only jumped one commercial at a time.
there was a *prompt on upper left of screen saying push D for Skip. *
Which I did over and over.
I tried channel up.
now I have to track down the show. *I will write it down next occurrence. *
Love the Skipmode. *
Hope TiVo expand the time for Skip. *
TiVo said they plan on expanding the number of channels in the future.


----------



## TonyD79

If it happens again, tell us the show and we can see if we get it too.


----------



## lew

snerd said:


> I haven't seen any posts claiming that a Roamio Plus has received skipmode. If you can post a link to such a post, I'd be interested in seeing it.


At least one poster with a base unit and at least one with a plus posted receiving skip mode.

In this thread. I'm not going to bother with a link jMO but you should have taken the time to read before posting.


----------



## zerdian1

they (all the single commercial skips) all happened in the first two days of that I got SKIP.
It may have been a glitch.

i have set up a pad to write on and pen next to my massage chair.

I now notice that I watch SKIP shows even if I have to SKIP several shows.
green D button.
I also have SKIP showing on the folder when no shows in the folder have SKIP.

I am noticing a prompt in the upper left of screen saying something like 
to SKIP press the Green D Button.


----------



## Dan203

You realize that it's only suppose to skip one commercial break at a time right? It's not automated like the Dish version where you press the button once at the start of the show and it skips all the commercials for the whole show. You have to press the button for every commercial break.


----------



## snerd

lew said:


> At least one poster with a base unit and at least one with a plus posted receiving skip mode.
> 
> In this thread. I'm not going to bother with a link jMO but you should have taken the time to read before posting.


I've been following this thread and many others very carefully. I have seen a post of a base Roamio receiving skip mode, but not a plus.

Thanks for the "help" I really appreciate it


----------



## zerdian1

Dan,
YES.

What I was reporting is that in the first few days of SKIP being activated on my TiVo, during each commercial break, I had to hit the Green D button 6 to 8 times to get back to the show.
Each time, I got the SKIP prompt in the upper left of the screen, but it did not advance to the show, just to the next commercial.

Now that SKIP is starting to show up on about half of my shows.

I do notice that SKIP shows up for some shows right after the show.

For weekly shows, SKIP shows up for last weeks show but not for todays. e.g. 
Criminal Minds, 
The 100 CW--------------------(S3E3 & 4 have SKIP but S3E5 does not), 
iZombie CW--------------------(S2E22 &S2E12 SKIP, S2E13 NOT), 
Colony USA--------------------(S1E6 NOT), 
The Big Bang Theory CBS-----(S9E16 NOT),

On some of my folders of a show I have SKIP but no shows in the folder have SKIP. e.g. 
Anger Management on CW.

Some of the folders have SKIP, but some are missing in the middle of a weekly series, e.g. 
Elementary CBS--------------(S4E11 NOT, the rest have SKIP, (S4E4-S4E10 & S4W12-S4E13) SKIP), 
The Mysteries of Laura NB---(S2E12 NOT), 
Limitless CBS-----------------(S1E8-S1E12 & S1E15 SKIP, S1E13-S1E14 NOT), 
Brooklyn Nine-Nine Fox------(S3E8,S3E10-S3E16 SKIP, S3E9 NOT), 
SUPER GIRL CBS-------------(S1E3-S1E8, S1E10-S1E13 SKIP, S1E9 NOT), 
QUANTICO ABC--------------(S1E7-S1E11 SKIP),



Dan203 said:


> You realize that it's only suppose to skip one commercial break at a time right?
> It's not automated like the Dish version where you press the button once at the start of the show and it skips all the commercials for the whole show.
> You have to press the button for every commercial break.


----------



## lew

snerd said:


> I've been following this thread and many others very carefully. I have seen a post of a base Roamio receiving skip mode, but not a plus.
> 
> Thanks for the "help" I really appreciate it


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10801418#post10801418

Additionally a number of posters reporting receipt of skipmode, have both a plus and pro model, didn't indicate which unit(s) received skipmode.

Glad to help correct the misinformation.

I have no idea, nor do any posters in this thread, if tivo decided to give preference to pro customers first.

There seem to be more pro customers posting. We don't know if that is indicative ot tivo's procedure or just a function of relatively small sample size.

The entire rollout is taking about a week. I have no problem IF tivo decided to give preference to their better customers. Better customer is a customer willing to pay a premium price.

Another, somewhat worthless, data point. I have a plus unit. I haven't received skipmode. I was in the last group to get the latest software upgrade.


----------



## Dan203

zerdian1 said:


> What I was reporting is that in the first few days of SKIP being activated on my TiVo, during each commercial break, I had to hit the Green D button 6 to 8 times to get back to the show.


Hmmm.... I've been using SkipMode on my Bolt/Mini for months now and I've never seen that. I also have a pretty good understanding about how SkipMode works technically and I can't see how that's possible.

Are you sure you weren't accidentally hitting the 30 second skip button? It and the D button are right next to eachother and I regularly hit the advance button instead of D.


----------



## modnar

Dan203 said:


> Are you sure you weren't accidentally hitting the 30 second skip button? It and the D button are right next to eachother and I regularly hit the advance button instead of D.


This was my thought as well. I've done that often since getting SkipMode last week.


----------



## TonyD79

modnar said:


> This was my thought as well. I've done that often since getting SkipMode last week.


 I suggested that to him earlier. I think he is using channel up now. We will see if that helps.


----------



## HerronScott

Dan203 said:


> Are you sure you weren't accidentally hitting the 30 second skip button? It and the D button are right next to eachother and I regularly hit the advance button instead of D.


I've done that too as my finger seems to want to lie where the Advance button is instead of the D button which is worse as I programmed mine for the old behavior which skips to the end. 

I've switched to the Channel up button as well to avoid this!

Scott


----------



## Jed1

Well no skip mode today. I thought some of us would have gotten it today. This basically leaves tomorrow into Wednesday to complete the roll out.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

still nothing on my pluses


----------



## namwoljr

lew said:


> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10801418#post10801418
> 
> Additionally a number of posters reporting receipt of skipmode, have both a plus and pro model, didn't indicate which unit(s) received skipmode.
> 
> Glad to help correct the misinformation.
> 
> I have no idea, nor do any posters in this thread, if tivo decided to give preference to pro customers first.
> 
> There seem to be more pro customers posting. We don't know if that is indicative ot tivo's procedure or just a function of relatively small sample size.
> 
> The entire rollout is taking about a week. I have no problem IF tivo decided to give preference to their better customers. Better customer is a customer willing to pay a premium price.
> 
> Another, somewhat worthless, data point. I have a plus unit. I haven't received skipmode. I was in the last group to get the latest software upgrade.


Some customers wanted OTA capability, something the Plus and Pro don't have regardless of price.


----------



## TonyD79

Expidia said:


> What a way for tivo to do a rollout of a new featue. I appreciate the fact that we with plus's are getting skip mode, but the way they are doing it is very frustrating . . . to say the least  They should have done it by region for all models (a tivo is a tivo). Seems that would have been fairer to all users IMO and less frustrating to all.


Why? Most TiVo owners know nothing about what is happening to other tivo owners.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

Am_I_Evil said:


> still nothing on my pluses


Me either. Forced a few connections before leaving for work and no joy.


----------



## Photo_guy

Jed1 said:


> Well no skip mode today. I thought some of us would have gotten it today. This basically leaves tomorrow into Wednesday to complete the roll out.


Assuming the 24th is a hard date - I doubt it. If they take longer what is the downside for them? They made the schedule, they can change it.

I am patiently awaiting the upgrade for my OTA. I hope it comes on schedule but would not be surprised if there is some delay. I consider it an extra capability that was not there when I purchased the unit so it is a bonus.


----------



## aaronwt

My Pro got skip mode last week. And I see this morning it finally showed up on my Basic.

So I guess it updated after the nightly call. I don't even have my Pro and Basic connected to a TV right now. Just to the network. So I've been accessing them through my Bolts.


----------



## blacknoi

My Pro got Skipmode last week, and my Roamio Basic got it last night (2/22) after a forced net connect. W00T


----------



## gweempose

Expidia said:


> What a way for tivo to do a rollout of a new featue. I appreciate the fact that we with plus's are getting skip mode, but the way they are doing it is very frustrating . . . to say the least  They should have done it by region for all models (a tivo is a tivo). Seems that would have been fairer to all users IMO and less frustrating to all.





TonyD79 said:


> Why? Most TiVo owners know nothing about what is happening to other tivo owners.


Good point. I wonder what percentage of TiVo owners have ever visited this forum. I bet it's a very small number.


----------



## spameater2005

Still do not have it on my Roamio Plus. I've seen many posts from Plus owners stating the same.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

gweempose said:


> Good point. I wonder what percentage of TiVo owners have ever visited this forum. I bet it's a very small number.


And considering how short the rollout schedule is, it seems...ungracious to complain.


----------



## lew

Rob Helmerichs said:


> And considering how short the rollout schedule is, it seems...ungracious to complain.


+1 Ungracious is a big understatement. A week is a typical rollout. Adding the feature first to customers who paid more $$$, if true, is reasonable. You don't want to update by location. Phased rollout is final testing. Tivo wants to know if there is an issue with a particular cable system


----------



## Balzer

spameater2005 said:


> Still do not have it on my Roamio Plus. I've seen many posts from Plus owners stating the same.


As of this morning, still nothing on my Roamio Plus. I didn't check my Basic.


----------



## NYHeel

lew said:


> +1 Ungracious is a big understatement. A week is a typical rollout. Adding the feature first to customers who paid more $$$, if true, is reasonable. You don't want to update by location. Phased rollout is final testing. Tivo wants to know if there is an issue with a particular cable system


I have a Plus and have not yet gotten skipmode. Waiting a week seems reasonable to me. I might be a little annoyed if it's not here by 2/24 but it won't be the worst thing in the world.

I only question your comment that it's reasonable that Tivo would roll out the feature to those who paid more money. I assume that you're saying that Pro owners paid more for their boxes than Plus owners. That isn't true in many situations. Anyone who bought their Plus in the first few months of release likely paid more than those that bought their Pro in the last year or so. The Pro has been available for $600 with lifetime for awhile now and many who bought the Plus paid $800 or even $900 with lifetime. If Tivo really wanted to add the feature to those who paid more they would have added it to those who bought their boxes first.

Now I have no issue at all with their roll out schedule. Seems reasonable to me. I just hope they keep to their 2/24 date and I have it by then. But if I have to wait longer I'll survive.


----------



## TonyD79

Does TiVo have geographically distributed servers or one big server farm somewhere. If the former, a more even spread across the country would make more sense based on server capacity. 

Or if they have different entry points for different system types, they would spread the type of boxes either randomly or geographically. 

In other words, they will do what is best for their server load. Especially ramping up a new service.


----------



## mickinct

Still waiting in Ct.


----------



## Jed1

Just checked my two ghetto model Roamios and no skipmode joy here. I think the argument that Pro owners get skipmode because it is the most expensive model is ludicrous as a lot of Pros were sold to owners who constantly strive to get their gear at the lowest cost. Here are two threads that cover this.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=532395
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=507790
Some Pro owners are so cheap that they managed to jones free slide pro remotes from TiVo. Some were not satisfied with that and went back for another free remote.

I find it a smack in the face if TiVo is rolling out this feature to the pro units first and working their way down the base models as some of us paid more for our ghetto units that what pro owners paid. 
Also if TiVo sets a date then it is imperative that they meet their own deadline. They did a bunch of Pro units last Thursday and then did nothing until this morning. If they can't meet their own deadline then why set one in the first place.


----------



## NoNose

If this roll-out is not regional, what explains the lack of anything going on in the Pacific Northwest? Checks with several TiVo friends and family in Washington, Idaho and Oregon are pretty dreary. If the roll-out is by product, Wednesday may be a monumentally busy day for TiVo. I'm anticipating issues and phone calls to tech support. Sheeesh!


----------



## Dan203

I think they did the Pro first because it's the only model they still sell and advertise on their website. The rest are probably being chosen randomly like they do with software updates.


----------



## NoNose

Dan203 said:


> I think they did the Pro first because it's the only model they still sell and advertise on their website. The rest are probably being chosen randomly like they do with software updates.


I tend to agree with you. How hard or disruptive would it have been for TiVo to just put that, or any method information, out there from the git go?


----------



## Jed1

Dan203 said:


> I think they did the Pro first because it's the only model they still sell and advertise on their website. The rest are probably being chosen randomly like they do with software updates.


I disagree. Just look at these two recent posts of Pro owners. They are reporting that their Pros were updated last week and now their ghetto units got skipmode last night.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10805765#post10805765


> My Pro got skip mode last week. And I see this morning it finally showed up on my Basic.
> 
> So I guess it updated after the nightly call. I don't even have my Pro and Basic connected to a TV right now. Just to the network. So I've been accessing them through my Bolts.


http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10805766#post10805766


> My Pro got Skipmode last week, and my Roamio Basic got it last night (2/22) after a forced net connect. W00T


Arronwt doesn't even have his Roamios connected to a TV because he has two Bolts but he gets skipmode because he has a Pro model.

So us non Pro owners who have the less desirable units will be last and as noted by another forum member, TiVo will just dump the update on the rest of us and TiVo Support will be inundated with trouble calls. There will be a lot of rebooting modems, routers, and ghetto units, jiggling the cables, etc on Thursday.


----------



## wmhjr

TonyD79 said:


> Does TiVo have geographically distributed servers or one big server farm somewhere. If the former, a more even spread across the country would make more sense based on server capacity.
> 
> Or if they have different entry points for different system types, they would spread the type of boxes either randomly or geographically.
> 
> In other words, they will do what is best for their server load. Especially ramping up a new service.


I don't think any of us know what hosting strategy Tivo uses, whether they actually host themselves, pay a third party, use a colo, etc. I seriously doubt that hosting has "different entry points for different system types" (if by type you mean Pro vs Basic vs Plus vs Bolt, etc). That would be about as dumb a solution as could ever be contemplated. And in todays world, based on their model, clearly the most "best practice" topology would not have geographically distributed hosting - outside of course what they may or may not have for a business continuity/disaster recovery solution.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

I cannot believe all the childish whining in this thread. 

You're gonna get it soon, guys! Quit acting like 4-year-olds.


----------



## jtdon99

Got skipmode yesterday here on Maui on my Roamio Basic. Worked fine on everything I watched last night


----------



## NJChris

Jed1 said:


> So us non Pro owners who have the less desirable units will be last and as noted by another forum member, TiVo will just dump the update on the rest of us and TiVo Support will be inundated with trouble calls. There will be a lot of rebooting modems, routers, and ghetto units, jiggling the cables, etc on Thursday.


 So you think if you have a pro, then your basic gets it? Based on a couple of posts?

My mom ONLY has basic and got it last week (2/18).


----------



## NYHeel

Still haven't seen a single report of a Plus getting Skip Mode. So it seems to be at least somewhat model dependent.


----------



## lessd

NYHeel said:


> Still haven't seen a single report of a Plus getting Skip Mode. So it seems to be at least somewhat model dependent.


I have 3 Plus units, no joy yet


----------



## generaltso

I have two Pros. One of them got Skip mode a few days ago, but the other still doesn't have it. The one that doesn't have it is the one I use the most, so hopefully, it will pop up soon.


----------



## Dan203

Jed1 said:


> I disagree. Just look at these two recent posts of Pro owners. They are reporting that their Pros were updated last week and now their ghetto units got skipmode last night.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10805765#post10805765
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10805766#post10805766
> 
> Arronwt doesn't even have his Roamios connected to a TV because he has two Bolts but he gets skipmode because he has a Pro model.
> 
> So us non Pro owners who have the less desirable units will be last and as noted by another forum member, TiVo will just dump the update on the rest of us and TiVo Support will be inundated with trouble calls. There will be a lot of rebooting modems, routers, and ghetto units, jiggling the cables, etc on Thursday.


How does any of that disagree with what I said? I said I think they released it to Pros first because those are the units still being sold. After that they're releasing it similar to software updates, which are sort of random. The posts you quoted seem to confirm that, not disagree with it. Those users got it on their Pros first, then other units later.


----------



## overFEDEXed

My basic got skip mode on Feb 20th. Nothing for my Plus yet.

I shifted some SP's to my Basic, just so I could try it out.
Pretty cool.


----------



## TonyD79

wmhjr said:


> I don't think any of us know what hosting strategy Tivo uses, whether they actually host themselves, pay a third party, use a colo, etc. I seriously doubt that hosting has "different entry points for different system types" (if by type you mean Pro vs Basic vs Plus vs Bolt, etc). That would be about as dumb a solution as could ever be contemplated. And in todays world, based on their model, clearly the most "best practice" topology would not have geographically distributed hosting - outside of course what they may or may not have for a business continuity/disaster recovery solution.


Yes. Pro versus Bolt. And it may not be stupid. When they introduce a new model, they may model a server farm for it because of different requirements. This isn't a Windows disk farm, these are dedicated systems and they could be custom per client type.


----------



## ej42137

NotVeryWitty said:


> I cannot believe all the childish whining in this thread.
> 
> You're gonna get it soon, guys! Quit acting like 4-year-olds.





RoamioJeff said:


> You have hit upon a very relevant but subtle phenomenon when it comes to online forums for individual products and services: Self selection bias.
> 
> Inevitability, a significant percentage of people who come to any online forum for a product or service are those who have an "issue", followed up by a minority who are just interested in what's being discussed. For most products and services, the vast majority of people are not going to go online and post that "Everything is great, no problems here!". Thus we have self-selection bias.
> 
> It is probable that a significant number of pre-Bolt Tivo owners will not even be aware of what Skip Mode is prior to them getting it and seeing the message on their Tivo indicating so.


Please stop making these kind of posts. Your reasonableness is ruining the experience for those of us who want to whine and *****.


----------



## RoamioJeff

ej42137 said:


> Please stop making these kind of posts. Your reasonableness is ruining the experience for those of us who want to whine and *****.


Yeah, online forums sometimes crack me up.


----------



## lew

NYHeel said:


> Still haven't seen a single report of a Plus getting Skip Mode. So it seems to be at least somewhat model dependent.


At least one poster in this thread. Go back you'll find it. Or go back to yesterday where I posted a link.


----------



## NYHeel

lew said:


> At least one poster in this thread. Go back you'll find it. Or go back to yesterday where I posted a link.


Just saw it now. Didn't see it earlier because he didn't specifically say he has a Plus and just had a Plus referenced in his signature.

However, I'm pretty sure he's the only one. I've looked pretty closely as have others here. Not sure this means anything but he also got the Plex app before many others so he may be on some list that gets boxes updated sooner than others. The point is that he is the only data point that shows a Plus being updated. I think it's pretty safe that TiVo hasn't started updating the Plus boxes yet. Probably will be tonight or tomorrow but we'll see.


----------



## Dan203

Well they said that all Roamios would have it by tomorrow, so worst case scenario is you have to wait one more day.


----------



## KillerBeagle

The wait is killing me - it's like Christmas is coming but all the other kids on the block got to open their presents early. 

As others have said, though, I'm just happy to get the feature at all, since I wasn't really expecting to, even if I don't get it by tomorrow.


----------



## wmhjr

TonyD79 said:


> Yes. Pro versus Bolt. And it may not be stupid. When they introduce a new model, they may model a server farm for it because of different requirements. This isn't a Windows disk farm, these are dedicated systems and they could be custom per client type.


And yes, it would be stupid. In todays world, especially considering the fact that all of the devices have to live behind a single MyTivo, a single Tivo app, that your account needs to span across multiple device types, the fact that all of the platforms are (or at least should be) built on the same core, it would be utterly stupid to "model a server farm" (not sure what you even mean by that as it's such a crazy generic term) for a "model". It goes against all current best practices, ESPECIALLY in todays world of virtualization, whether that be via VM/ESX, Oracle Redhat/PCA, MS Hyper V, etc.

There is no such thing as a "Windows disk farm". Disk is storage, such as SAN, etc. By "Farm" I'm assuming you're talking about clustered high availability multi-home hosting architectures - that happen to have SAN sitting behind them (or in the case of engineered systems such as Exadata, etc "in them").


----------



## TonyD79

wmhjr said:


> And yes, it would be stupid. In todays world, especially considering the fact that all of the devices have to live behind a single MyTivo, a single Tivo app, that your account needs to span across multiple device types, the fact that all of the platforms are (or at least should be) built on the same core, it would be utterly stupid to "model a server farm" (not sure what you even mean by that as it's such a crazy generic term) for a "model". It goes against all current best practices, ESPECIALLY in todays world of virtualization, whether that be via VM/ESX, Oracle Redhat/PCA, MS Hyper V, etc.
> 
> There is no such thing as a "Windows disk farm". Disk is storage, such as SAN, etc. By "Farm" I'm assuming you're talking about clustered high availability multi-home hosting architectures - that happen to have SAN sitting behind them (or in the case of engineered systems such as Exadata, etc "in them").


You are assuming all clients are equal. And would be forcing your newer clients to keep an older set of rules.

If you were releasing all the client models in a short time span, yes, it would be stupid, but why would you shackle a model released in 2015 with rules setup 10 years ago?

What I meant was we are not talking generic disk storage here. We are talking about specialty systems that do a select set of tasks. I was throwing a Windows farm out there as a generic term for plain old data serving.

Anyway, this is way off topic.


----------



## Jed1

Well I waited until my bedroom unit connected to the service at 4:19PM and no skip mode for me today. If both my units is not authorized sometime tonight I will not get skip mode tomorrow as my bedroom unit will connect at 2:48AM Wednesday morning and my living room unit will connect at 10:43AM Wednesday morning.
My potential service connection will then be around 6:00AM Thursday for the bedroom unit and 1:00PM Thursday afternoon for the living room unit. So then Thursday will be the possible earliest my units will get skip mode.

Since TiVo did not roll out skip mode on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday then the next possible day to get skip mode will be Tuesday March 1st. This is assuming when the service connection will fall. It is possible that one unit can get it on Monday February 29th if the unit is authorized in the morning before a possible afternoon service connection.

I have to wonder why some forum members take it upon themselves to make excuses for TiVo and to defend TiVo as if they own the company. I have to tell you guys that you all have the same ranking I do with TiVo and you are all just one bad support call away from having your enthusiasm shattered for this company.
I use the poor forum member that tried to find out why he did not get HBO GO on his Bolt. No matter what advice you gave him and how right you were with the advice you gave him, TiVo Support told him that HBO GO was only for Cox cable customers. They told him that three separate times in one day and TiVo Support had the final say in the matter.
Your advice and devotion did not change that outcome and did not get him HBO GO.
The same goes for skip mode. One member told me not to worry that I did not get skip mode last week as the roll out was going to go on and I will have it by Wednesday. Well if my units are not authorized tonight then that will not happen. That Wednesday date was set by TiVo themselves and we are now on the night before TiVo's set date and there is a lot of people who don't have this feature yet.

I am not intentionally condemning TiVo to cause arguments here as I seen the ugly side of this company. I really don't trust them anymore and no amount of hope and optimism will change that. I suspect when you owners see the ugly side of TiVo then your opinions of TiVo will be changed to.


----------



## SrLANGuy

Jed1 said:


> Well I waited until my bedroom unit connected to the service at 4:19PM and no skip mode for me today. If both my units is not authorized sometime tonight I will not get skip mode tomorrow as my bedroom unit will connect at 2:48AM Wednesday morning and my living room unit will connect at 10:43AM Wednesday morning.
> My potential service connection will then be around 6:00AM Thursday for the bedroom unit and 1:00PM Thursday afternoon for the living room unit. So then Thursday will be the possible earliest my units will get skip mode.
> 
> Since TiVo did not roll out skip mode on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday then the next possible day to get skip mode will be Tuesday March 1st. This is assuming when the service connection will fall. It is possible that one unit can get it on Monday February 29th if the unit is authorized in the morning before a possible afternoon service connection.
> 
> I have to wonder why some forum members take it upon themselves to make excuses for TiVo and to defend TiVo as if they own the company. I have to tell you guys that you all have the same ranking I do with TiVo and you are all just one bad support call away from having your enthusiasm shattered for this company.
> I use the poor forum member that tried to find out why he did not get HBO GO on his Bolt. No matter what advice you gave him and how right you were with the advice you gave him, TiVo Support told him that HBO GO was only for Cox cable customers. They told him that three separate times in one day and TiVo Support had the final say in the matter.
> Your advice and devotion did not change that outcome and did not get him HBO GO.
> The same goes for skip mode. One member told me not to worry that I did not get skip mode last week as the roll out was going to go on and I will have it by Wednesday. Well if my units are not authorized tonight then that will not happen. That Wednesday date was set by TiVo themselves and we are now on the night before TiVo's set date and there is a lot of people who don't have this feature yet.
> 
> I am not intentionally condemning TiVo to cause arguments here as I seen the ugly side of this company. I really don't trust them anymore and no amount of hope and optimism will change that. I suspect when you owners see the ugly side of TiVo then your opinions of TiVo will be changed to.


Patience is a virtue!


----------



## wmhjr

TonyD79 said:


> You are assuming all clients are equal. And would be forcing your newer clients to keep an older set of rules.
> 
> If you were releasing all the client models in a short time span, yes, it would be stupid, but why would you shackle a model released in 2015 with rules setup 10 years ago?
> 
> What I meant was we are not talking generic disk storage here. We are talking about specialty systems that do a select set of tasks. I was throwing a Windows farm out there as a generic term for plain old data serving.
> 
> Anyway, this is way off topic.


You're right about exactly one thing. This is way off topic.

"All clients are equal"? "forcing your newer clients to keep an older set of rules"? "Generic disk storage"? "Specialty systems that do a select set of tasks"? "Windows farm"?

I don't have the slightest idea what you're even trying to say. Please stop. Because it has absolutely not the slightest relationship to current hosting. Like I said, it would be incredibly stupid - at an exponential level - for Tivo to even "try" to build out an architecture that had different hosting platforms for different models. Utterly, totally, completely stupid. And though I'm not a big fan of Tivo architecture - especially now - even I don't think they're that dumb.

It seems pretty clear to me that they are rolling out this functionality based on device type. It's just a friggin simple deployment of new code. The strategy they're using to serialize that deployment can only be known to them in terms of why.


----------



## xander777

mickinct said:


> Still waiting in Ct.


Got it today in CT on my Roamio basic. Don't see it on the minis yet.


----------



## bricketh

Jed1 said:


> Well I waited until my bedroom unit connected to the service at 4:19PM and no skip mode for me today. If both my units is not authorized sometime tonight I will not get skip mode tomorrow as my bedroom unit will connect at 2:48AM Wednesday morning and my living room unit will connect at 10:43AM Wednesday morning.
> My potential service connection will then be around 6:00AM Thursday for the bedroom unit and 1:00PM Thursday afternoon for the living room unit. So then Thursday will be the possible earliest my units will get skip mode.
> 
> Since TiVo did not roll out skip mode on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday then the next possible day to get skip mode will be Tuesday March 1st. This is assuming when the service connection will fall. It is possible that one unit can get it on Monday February 29th if the unit is authorized in the morning before a possible afternoon service connection.
> 
> I have to wonder why some forum members take it upon themselves to make excuses for TiVo and to defend TiVo as if they own the company. I have to tell you guys that you all have the same ranking I do with TiVo and you are all just one bad support call away from having your enthusiasm shattered for this company.
> I use the poor forum member that tried to find out why he did not get HBO GO on his Bolt. No matter what advice you gave him and how right you were with the advice you gave him, TiVo Support told him that HBO GO was only for Cox cable customers. They told him that three separate times in one day and TiVo Support had the final say in the matter.
> Your advice and devotion did not change that outcome and did not get him HBO GO.
> The same goes for skip mode. One member told me not to worry that I did not get skip mode last week as the roll out was going to go on and I will have it by Wednesday. Well if my units are not authorized tonight then that will not happen. That Wednesday date was set by TiVo themselves and we are now on the night before TiVo's set date and there is a lot of people who don't have this feature yet.
> 
> I am not intentionally condemning TiVo to cause arguments here as I seen the ugly side of this company. I really don't trust them anymore and no amount of hope and optimism will change that. I suspect when you owners see the ugly side of TiVo then your opinions of TiVo will be changed to.


Can't you just force a connection rather than waiting until the arbitrary time that it connects in a given day? I understood from several others that they forced connection, and it updated with Skipmode. For the "general" user that wouldn't know to force connect, and don't get skipmode exactly on 2/24, then they probably aren't people who visit sites like this, so they likely aren't aware of Skipmode coming until they get the message.

I don't yet have it on my plus, and have force connected daily for the last few days. I haven't received any notification from TiVo that I'd be getting it by 2/24, so the only reason I am anticipating it is because I saw Dave Zatz write about it in the comments section of his site, and then I came out to the TiVo Community Forums for more info. In the case of my brother, he likely wouldn't know about this feature at all until it hit his TiVo box, because he doesn't follow any of these sites...

Not saying TiVo is right or wrong (I love them, but am now always happy with their decisions, such as the new pricing model, and lack of a high end Bolt), but I think getting mad because you have not received an update by a certain date when they haven't formally communicated the date is a little disingenuous (especially when they still have a full day to deploy it to you).


----------



## atmuscarella

Complaining about the timing and how TiVo is deploying SkipMode to Roamio units isn't a little disingenuous, it is pure Bull Sh**. 

TiVo was under no obligation to even push this feature to Roamios and no one knows what issues they have run into during the deployment that may alter their original time table. 

There are certainly global or semi-global issues that TiVo deserves to be called on the carpet about, and there certainly are people with individual issues that TiVo should address. But when someone with a Roamio gets SkipMode isn't one of them.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo Support just tweeted a response to a question on when the remaining Roamios will get SkipMode and it read sometime in the next week, so maybe there is a delay in the 2/24 plan. 2/24 was the date TiVo Support gave me last week on Twitter.


----------



## SnakeEyes

You have SkipMode, your opinion means nothing.

I still do not have it on my Pro. This is garbage, TiVo.

This whole so called debate is garbage too. Sure they weren't obligated to push it to Roamio but clearly they could and should have from the beginning. It's good for happy members and because TiVo doesn't have a history playing games like this, they are not Apple.


----------



## keenanSR

Unbelievable...


----------



## UCLABB

bricketh said:


> Can't you just force a connection rather than waiting until the arbitrary time that it connects in a given day? I understood from several others that they forced connection, and it updated with Skipmode. For the "general" user that wouldn't know to force connect, and don't get skipmode exactly on 2/24, then they probably aren't people who visit sites like this, so they likely aren't aware of Skipmode coming until they get the message.
> 
> I don't yet have it on my plus, and have force connected daily for the last few days. I haven't received any notification from TiVo that I'd be getting it by 2/24, so the only reason I am anticipating it is because I saw Dave Zatz write about it in the comments section of his site, and then I came out to the TiVo Community Forums for more info. In the case of my brother, he likely wouldn't know about this feature at all until it hit his TiVo box, because he doesn't follow any of these sites...
> 
> Not saying TiVo is right or wrong (I love them, but am now always happy with their decisions, such as the new pricing model, and lack of a high end Bolt), but I think getting mad because you have not received an update by a certain date when they haven't formally communicated the date is a little disingenuous (especially when they still have a full day to deploy it to you).





PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Support just tweeted a response to a question on when the remaining Roamios will get SkipMode and it read sometime in the next week, so maybe there is a delay in the 2/24 plan. 2/24 was the date TiVo Support gave me last week on Twitter.


Thanks for the heads up. Since I don't have it on my Plus yet, I thought for sure I would get it tomorrow. Now I will know not to hold my breath. I'm burning movies with no commercials off my unit hoping before I'm done skip will be here to watch series with commercials.


----------



## spicybrown

This is odd, I have HBO GO on my plus but no skip mode... I assumed they would go hand in hand.


----------



## UCLABB

spicybrown said:


> This is odd, I have HBO GO on my plus but no skip mode... I assumed they would go hand in hand.


Nope. Hbogo seemed to go to everyone pretty much all at once, Premieres, Roamios and Bolts.


----------



## gigaguy

If I were paying for Skip Mode I'd want it on more or all the channels I record but I'm not much on paying Tivo monthly fees tho.


----------



## mattack

snerd said:


> I haven't seen any posts claiming that a Roamio Plus has received skipmode. If you can post a link to such a post, I'd be interested in seeing it.


I've had skip mode on my roamio plus for months.. but I'm in the test market..


----------



## NYHeel

I have a Plus still waiting for Skip Mode to be activated. Am hoping to get it tomorrow but hopefully it will be not more than another week or so. 

To those commenting on people complaining about not having the feature, yes you're mostly right. If we didn't know about anyone getting it there wouldn't be any concern. It's just that when you read a site like this and see how so many others that have near identical products but already have the feature it makes it a bit more frustrating. 

With that said, waiting another week doesn't seem too bad. However, if for whatever reason the timeline slipped and we waited another 2 months or so to get it, then that would be pretty frustrating. It's just human nature to get annoyed when you feel like you're missing out on something others have.


----------



## jmerr74

I wouldn't even know if I had it... lol. I see people getting upset about it, and I have no clue I i have it, what stations have it, how to use it etc...etc. I'm still getting over the fact that I have TiVo again in my house after an eleven year hiatus... and am loving every minute of having it again! I can't believe I stuck with Comcasts garbage for so long!


----------



## Adam1115

Hey just noticed skip mode on my basic Roamio. Didn't even know this was coming to the older boxes, how cool'


----------



## windracer

Steve Gibson just notice Skip Mode on his TiVos. He thought the Bolt was called "Skippy or something." 

skip to 1:06:34:


----------



## jeff92k7

I got it on my Roamio OTA sometime yesterday. It didn't show up on my Mini until last night when I started watching netflix and the Mini decided to reboot right then. Once it came back, skipmode showed up on the Mini.

Haven't checked my old Premiere yet in another room.


----------



## BBHughes

Nothing this morning on my Roamio Basic. I hope to get it soon, definitely a feature I would love to have.


----------



## mickinct

still waiting in CT


----------



## JoeKustra

I wonder, since this is how it works:
HOW DOES IT WORK?
 A dedicated team of TV-watchers, who are watching each
show live as it airs, note where programming resumes after
commercial breaks in popular programs. This information is
communicated by the TiVo Service to TiVo subscribers who
have recorded these programs.
CAN I STILL WATCH WHAT I SKIP?
 Yes! The actual recorded show is never altered, and the
commercials remain in the recording -- you can rewind and
watch them at your convenience.

So does this mean my boxes will be calling home more often? Or they will do it only when needed? Or will the mystery VCM connection do some of the work? I guess I could have started a new thread, but this one is close enough and, since I don't have it yet, I can't post any observations. The day is half over for me. What will tomorrow bring?


----------



## Jed1

Well both of my Roamios did their service connection and no skip mode. My bedroom unit will connect at 5:25AM Thursday and my living room unit will connect at 1:11PM Thursday. So it is obvious that I am not getting skip mode by the February 24th deadline set by TiVo.

Now how do I know there is a definitive deadline? It is because TiVo officially posted it on its own website:
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode


> NOW AVAILABLE ON ROAMIO!
> Starting on February 16, 2016, TiVo is rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Series devices nationwide. This rollout *will be complete* by February 24, 2016, after which time all BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Series DVRs with the current software version will be SkipMode-enabled.


It specifically states "WILL BE COMPLETE BY FEBRUARY 24TH 2016". It does not state almost or hopefully complete.
Also note the bold title "NOW AVAILABLE ON ROAMIO!" This is TiVo generating a buzz and excitement for a feature coming to us Roamio owners. It is kind of hard to be excited when you do not get the feature in the promised time frame.
It is also annoying to get told to chill out from members who already got this feature, especially from those who have had since December.

You can ask c133roamioerrors about this as he was in the San Francisco test market and he did not receive the skip mode update on his Roamio Pro. 
Here is his tribulations of trying to get this feature. Please read his whole journey.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10734465&highlight=#post10734465
Take note to the names of the forum members who were responding to him as it is some of the same members who like to post snarky comments in this thread.
Here is a post by c133 after talking to Support:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10743841#post10743841
Here is a post by c133 as he is becoming disenfranchised after all the advise and interrogation by forum members did not help at all:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10754587&highlight=#post10754587
Here is a post by c133 on February 18th after being notified by TiVo about the roll out of skip mode:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10801513&highlight=#post10801513

Like I said in a previous post I really don't understand why anybody tries to toe the TiVo line when posting to members who are having problems with TiVo. Nobody here has any power to change these members outcome as is plain to see with c133roamio errors. Even TiVo Support did not change his outcome.
I found out this myself with the problem I had with my TiVos. It seems when some members can't solve a members issue they then feel the need to then attack that member for some odd reason.
I can attest that TiVo Support has very little power to fix any of these issues as a lot of this lies with engineering at corporate headquarters. TiVo Support also becomes very abusive to owners when their silly ideas don't work either.

The bottom line to this debacle is TiVo once again could not meet a simple deadline that they set themselves to roll out a feature. They even took upon themselves to advertise this feature and the completion date of the roll out. It is also questionable of how they decided to roll out this feature. It is also irrelevant if this feature was not originally on the Roamios when they were released.


----------



## elborak

Jed1 said:


> The bottom line to this debacle


If you characterize TiVo possibly delivering a free feature a bit late as a "debacle", it's clear you're way too emotionally invested to debate with in a rational fashion.


----------



## bricketh

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Support just tweeted a response to a question on when the remaining Roamios will get SkipMode and it read sometime in the next week, so maybe there is a delay in the 2/24 plan. 2/24 was the date TiVo Support gave me last week on Twitter.


The official website still shows 2/24 as the completion date, so we'll see. I'm excited to get it and try it, but won't be the end of the world if it doesn't hit today...

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode

From the site:



> Starting on February 16, 2016, TiVo is rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Series devices nationwide. This rollout will be complete by February 24, 2016, after which time all BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Series DVRs with the current software version will be SkipMode-enabled.


----------



## NYHeel

Jed1 said:


> Well both of my Roamios did their service connection and no skip mode. My bedroom unit will connect at 5:25AM Thursday and my living room unit will connect at 1:11PM Thursday. So it is obvious that I am not getting skip mode by the February 24th deadline set by TiVo.
> 
> Now how do I know there is a definitive deadline? It is because TiVo officially posted it on its own website:
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode
> 
> It specifically states "WILL BE COMPLETE BY FEBRUARY 24TH 2016". It does not state almost or hopefully complete.
> Also note the bold title "NOW AVAILABLE ON ROAMIO!" This is TiVo generating a buzz and excitement for a feature coming to us Roamio owners. It is kind of hard to be excited when you do not get the feature in the promised time frame.
> It is also annoying to get told to chill out from members who already got this feature, especially from those who have had since December.
> 
> You can ask c133roamioerrors about this as he was in the San Francisco test market and he did not receive the skip mode update on his Roamio Pro.
> Here is his tribulations of trying to get this feature. Please read his whole journey.
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10734465&highlight=#post10734465
> Take note to the names of the forum members who were responding to him as it is some of the same members who like to post snarky comments in this thread.
> Here is a post by c133 after talking to Support:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10743841#post10743841
> Here is a post by c133 as he is becoming disenfranchised after all the advise and interrogation by forum members did not help at all:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10754587&highlight=#post10754587
> Here is a post by c133 on February 18th after being notified by TiVo about the roll out of skip mode:
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10801513&highlight=#post10801513
> 
> Like I said in a previous post I really don't understand why anybody tries to toe the TiVo line when posting to members who are having problems with TiVo. Nobody here has any power to change these members outcome as is plain to see with c133roamio errors. Even TiVo Support did not change his outcome.
> I found out this myself with the problem I had with my TiVos. It seems when some members can't solve a members issue they then feel the need to then attack that member for some odd reason.
> I can attest that TiVo Support has very little power to fix any of these issues as a lot of this lies with engineering at corporate headquarters. TiVo Support also becomes very abusive to owners when their silly ideas don't work either.
> 
> The bottom line to this debacle is TiVo once again could not meet a simple deadline that they set themselves to roll out a feature. They even took upon themselves to advertise this feature and the completion date of the roll out. It is also questionable of how they decided to roll out this feature. It is also irrelevant if this feature was not originally on the Roamios when they were released.


You know you can force a call. It may still come today. you're not tied into when the Tivo schedules their call. And if it comes tomorrow I think we'll all be just fine. As long as we're dealing with a days delay and not weeks or months I have no concerns.


----------



## atmuscarella

Just a comment, no special knowledge. 

If you don't have SkipMode and you have forced a connection and rebooted, check and make sure you have the most recent software version which I believe is 20.5.6 RC 21. If you have the current software version I would wait a day or 2 before calling TiVo support to see what happens. If you don't have the current software version you are likely going to have to call support to get it straightened out.


----------



## skaggs




----------



## elborak

Debacle!


----------



## Dan203

JoeKustra said:


> So does this mean my boxes will be calling home more often? Or they will do it only when needed? Or will the mystery VCM connection do some of the work? I guess I could have started a new thread, but this one is close enough and, since I don't have it yet, I can't post any observations. The day is half over for me. What will tomorrow bring?


They use the same connection to download SKipMode data as they use to update the bar along the top and for search. It's a JSON based protocol called RPC.


----------



## rainwater

JoeKustra said:


> So does this mean my boxes will be calling home more often? Or they will do it only when needed? Or will the mystery VCM connection do some of the work? I guess I could have started a new thread, but this one is close enough and, since I don't have it yet, I can't post any observations. The day is half over for me. What will tomorrow bring?


For years now, TiVos have maintained a constant connection to TiVo's servers. For this feature, it seems it does a refresh of the data every time you open My Shows.


----------



## NJChris

I was at my mom's for lunch today. We watched a show using skip mode on her Basic Roamio. Love it. 

Mine at home doesn't have it yet (Plus). 

Debacle.


----------



## Balzer

As of this morning, still no Skip Mode on my Roamio Plus or Basic. 



Debacle..


----------



## abovethesink

When I get this on my Roamio Basic, will it be retroactive for shows I have already recorded or only apply to ones I record there on out?


----------



## gonzotek

abovethesink said:


> When I get this on my Roamio Basic, will it be retroactive for shows I have already recorded or only apply to ones I record there on out?


Others have reported it being retroactively applied to eligible shows.


----------



## NYHeel

atmuscarella said:


> Just a comment, no special knowledge.
> 
> If you don't have SkipMode and you have forced a connection and rebooted, check and make sure you have the most recent software version which I believe is 20.5.6 RC 21. If you have the current software version I would wait a day or 2 before calling TiVo support to see what happens. If you don't have the current software version you are likely going to have to call support to get it straightened out.


Other than that one report from Bradleys upthread there hasn't been a report of a Plus upgraded with Skip Mode. I'm thinking that they just haven't updated the Plus models yet for whatever reason. No idea why Bradleys got his Plus upgraded but he also got the Plex app a few days before anyone else so he may have something special about his box.


----------



## Dan203

abovethesink said:


> When I get this on my Roamio Basic, will it be retroactive for shows I have already recorded or only apply to ones I record there on out?


It will apply to any show which has gotten skip data since the Bolt was released. Although it takes a bit of time for all of them to update.


----------



## JohnS-MI

Got my SkipMode on my Basic some time last night, email in my inbox this AM. Four shows I recorded last night all had skip icons. I thought I would like it but I LOVE it! Great feature. Thank you Tivo.

(It makes the $15/month for guide seem a lot more reasonable)


----------



## atmuscarella

NYHeel said:


> Other than that one report from Bradleys upthread there hasn't been a report of a Plus upgraded with Skip Mode. I'm thinking that they just haven't updated the Plus models yet for whatever reason. No idea why Bradleys got his Plus upgraded but he also got the Plex app a few days before anyone else so he may have something special about his box.


I do not disagreeing with you, the vast majority of people who don't have SkipMode yet don't have it because TiVo hasn't enabled it for their Roamio yet. However there will be some with other issues, a reboot might clean up those issues and if your unit doesn't have the latest software you also know something else is up.


----------



## lew

NYHeel said:


> Other than that one report from Bradleys upthread there hasn't been a report of a Plus upgraded with Skip Mode. I'm thinking that they just haven't updated the Plus models yet for whatever reason. No idea why Bradleys got his Plus upgraded but he also got the Plex app a few days before anyone else so he may have something special about his box.


Several posters who received SkipMode have both plus and pro units. Many of those posters didn't indicate which unit(s) received SkipMode.

Tivo has thousands of customers with Roamio units. How many reports do we have, all units combined? Maybe a couple of dozen.

I agree (very limited) anecdotal evidence suggests plus units are being updated last. It might, or might not, be true.

Rollout usually takes about a week. The most recent software upgrade went a few days over the announced date.

We're getting a great feature for free. A feature some of us would have been willing to pay for. I got the last software upgrade in the last day or two of the upgrade window. It's not the end of the world if I don't get SkipMode for a few days.

Software rollut schedules are always more of goal then an absolute deadline. Can you believe a few posters are complaining about not getting the feature without even waiting until 2/24?

A few posters are very ungracious to the point of being rude.


----------



## elborak

lew said:


> Can you believe a few posters are complaining about not getting the feature without even waiting until 2/24?


I get the impression that if nobody had it yet, they wouldn't be quite as whiny, but it really seems to gall a few folks that someone else has something that they don't.

My wife is a preschool teacher. She's used to dealing with those types of feelings. It is a bit sad to see it here as well.


----------



## elborak

RoamioJeff said:


> Really?


Sigh... I guess you can't teach irony.

Either that or someone didn't read the posts that preceded mine.


----------



## RoamioJeff

elborak said:


> Sigh... I guess you can't teach irony.
> 
> Either that or someone didn't read the posts that preceded mine.


My apologies, I missed some posts prior to yours.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

TiVo Support just tweeted if you don't have SkipMode on your Roamio in the next 72 hours to contact them as the remaining Roamios should be getting the update today.


----------



## skaggs

PSU_Sudzi said:


> TiVo Support just tweeted if you don't have SkipMode on your Roamio in the next 72 hours to contact them as the remaining Roamios should be getting the update today.


----------



## Jed1

skaggs said:


>





skaggs said:


>


OK which one of these two statements are true? Or is both of them true as the both say the same thing?
If you have to wait 72 hours then that is if you don't have it by Sunday then call Monday and we will collect TSN's and turn them into the headquarters so they can authorize them.

As for all the advice, I am fully aware of what to do to try to force the update as I went through 6 box exchanges last year with two occurring on December 18th.
The reason I am not forcing a connection is it was suggested about those who do not belong to the forum would not know that skip mode was rolling out. So I am mimicking a non forum TiVo owner and am letting the update occur with out me interfering with the process.
Besides if your box is not authorized connecting to the service is useless and a waste of time. And if you call TiVo Support they will ask you why your box is connecting to the service so many times. Which is funny because they will have you connect to the service and reboot the box as part of the troubleshooting process.


----------



## NJChris

I'll go with the newer tweet.


----------



## cwoody222

No Skipmode here on my Plus. I just forced a connection at 7pm EST.

Oh well.


----------



## Patrickcg

. No skip mode on my basic. I forced an update and restarted the TiVo. Been waiting a couple of hours and still no skip mode love for me. I so want to play with the new toy! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TeamPace

No joy for my Roamio basic yet either. Of course it's not midnight yet. I can certainly wait a bit and agree it's not worth whining over. I'm sure it will get here soon enough, and I'm grateful TiVo is providing it for the Roamio units at all. But TiVo shouldn't have set the expectation higher than they were certain they could deliver. Had they said it will be rolled out over the next few weeks and got it done in a week we'd all be signing them praises. Under promise/over deliver!


----------



## Conard

No skip mode here either. Forced a connection with no luck. I'm about 80 miles East of cwoody222, wonder if it's a region thing???


----------



## 2004raptor

When I turned on the tv tonight there was a message about skip mode. Seems some of the shows have a green skip icon next to them. Will test out when the kids get finished watching their stuff.


----------



## Am_I_Evil

nothing on either of my pluses today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alanisrox69

Nothing today on my Plus using Verizon Fios.

I forced a connection - it took forever to download and load. No SkipMode. Rebooted machine. No SkipMode.


----------



## MychaelP

alanisrox69 said:


> Nothing today on my Plus using Verizon Fios.
> 
> I forced a connection - it took forever to download and load. No SkipMode. Rebooted machine. No SkipMode.


No skipmode for me either. Roamio OTA. I hope I didn't miss it somewhere that the OTA doesn't get it.


----------



## atmuscarella

MychaelP said:


> No skipmode for me either. Roamio OTA. I hope I didn't miss it somewhere that the OTA doesn't get it.


SkipMode works great with OTA. You will get in on ABC, CBS, CW, FOX, & NBC.


----------



## Blakeintosh

It's really frustrating when TiVo can't even make their own self-imposed deadlines. I'm still in the same boat as I was last week. Both of my Pro's got SkipMode on day one of the announcement, but my Basic is still skipless. I just did a double force connect and a reboot...nada.


----------



## KillerBeagle

teampace said:


> tivo shouldn't have set the expectation higher than they were certain they could deliver. Had they said it will be rolled out over the next few weeks and got it done in a week we'd all be singing them praises. Under promise/over deliver!


+1! :up:


----------



## bricketh

I don't have it yet, but technically TiVo is on Pacific time, so they still have 3 and a half hours to beat the 2/24 clock. That said, while I am forcing connections and checking frequently out of excitement for the new feature, I will just continue to check for it, and call if I don't have it by, say, Saturday. I have never had Skipmode, so I'm not missing it, but really want to give it a try. 

I did used to have a Proscan VCR in the late 90's that would tag commercials when you finished recording a show, and would auto fast-forward over them upon playback. I really liked that feature, but quickly forgot about it once I had by first TiVo in 2001. I don't recall any major backlash against RCA for that feature, so hopefully Skipmode will last for quite some time when it finally hits for me.


----------



## Jed1

Well it is now after the 24th and I did check both my units and no skip mode.
It is worth reposting TiVos announcement they made last week which set the hard date of February 24th when ALL Roamio models will be skip mode enabled.
https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode



> NOW AVAILABLE ON ROAMIO!
> 
> Starting on February 16, 2016, TiVo is rolling out SkipMode to Roamio Series devices *nationwide*. This rollout *will be complete by February 24, 2016*, after which time *all* BOLT Series UESs and Roamio Series DVRs with the current software version *will be SkipMode-enabled*.


Now you have to keep in mind that upper management approved this announcement so you have to wonder who and or whom at TiVo dropped the ball on this. 
TiVo came out of the gate really fast as there was a lot of reports here on Wednesday and Thursday by Pro owners that got skip mode.
Then there was nothing on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday. 
There should have been a lot of members here reporting that their Plus and Base models got the update on the Monday-Tuesday and Tuesday-Wednesday time frames. But there was only a few members posting that they got the update. If TiVo would have kept up the pace that they applied to the Pro owners then they could have met the deadline.

If TiVo is going to accomplish this even before the weekend then they will have to approve a massive amount of units today and Friday to accomplish this. 
And if they can pull this off then why didn't they just do this on Monday through Wednesday. If they don't get this done then this will definitely go on well into next or longer, especially if they move at the snails pace they are moving at this week.


----------



## elborak




----------



## lessd

alanisrox69 said:


> Nothing today on my Plus using Verizon Fios.
> 
> I forced a connection - it took forever to download and load. No SkipMode. Rebooted machine. No SkipMode.


How about we start posting when the Roamio Plus starts to get skip mode, I don't have skip mode on any of my three Roamio Plus units yet.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Feb 25th, still no SkipMode. TiVo is the worst


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Clearly, TiVo is doomed. I predict they'll be out of business by the end of the week.

But knowing them they'll miss the deadline, and won't go out of business until next Tuesday.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

No SkipMode on my Plus yet this morning (sigh).


----------



## shamilian

No Skip mode - 2 roamio plus units...

Just emailed Margret....
Maybe she will get to the bottom of the missing roamio plus feature.....


----------



## ryanmcv

Still no SkipMode on my Roamio Plus. Oh well. The quick nationwide rollout sounded too good to be true.


----------



## lew

Jed1 said:


> Well it is now after the 24th and I did check both my units and no skip mode.
> It is worth reposting TiVos announcement they made last week which set the hard date of February 24th when ALL Roamio models will be skip mode enabled.
> https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode
> 
> Now you have to keep in mind that upper management approved this announcement so you have to wonder who and or whom at TiVo dropped the ball on this.
> TiVo came out of the gate really fast as there was a lot of reports here on Wednesday and Thursday by Pro owners that got skip mode.
> Then there was nothing on Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> There should have been a lot of members here reporting that their Plus and Base models got the update on the Monday-Tuesday and Tuesday-Wednesday time frames. But there was only a few members posting that they got the update. If TiVo would have kept up the pace that they applied to the Pro owners then they could have met the deadline.
> 
> If TiVo is going to accomplish this even before the weekend then they will have to approve a massive amount of units today and Friday to accomplish this.
> And if they can pull this off then why didn't they just do this on Monday through Wednesday. If they don't get this done then this will definitely go on well into next or longer, especially if they move at the snails pace they are moving at this week.


I hope your post is intended as humor, parody maybe troll bait.

Anecdotal postings by a dozen or so customers doesn't offer any evidence as to what days and how many units were Skipmode authorized.

Software release dates, with few exceptions, aren't set in stone. Tivo typically takes a few extra days to complete release.



Expidia said:


> Sad . . . I luv this device. And it's a great device, but it's a poorly managed company (just call their hit or miss customer support).
> 
> The way they rolled out this skip mode update is proof of why their stock is floundering during a period of increasing cord cutting their sales should be going up not down. Poor management, especially to its base of loyal users here in my opinion.
> 
> Like I've already said . . . users would have been a lot happier if Tivo rolled out this update "by region" instead of "by model".
> 
> But I'm sure "the sheep" here will have an answer to why their stock has been going down, when cord cutting is going up???
> 
> I know we will all get it in a few days more and I for one appreciate that Tivo is rolling it out to "all" their models for free. But the way they rolled it out is still poor company management IMO.


Stock prices are going down because consumers think cable supplied DVR boxes are cheaper (they are if you look at initial out of pocket costs) and a lot easier. They are. One phone call. No cable card hassle. No tuning adapter issues. Technology changes (mp4) no begging for new software.

Posters are upset because other people got the software before them. Geographic allocation of the feature wouldn't change anything. Probably make it worse. Tivo doesn't care about customers who live in XXXX.

This the way updates have always been handled.


shamilian said:


> No Skip mode - 2 roamio plus units...
> 
> Just emailed Margret....
> Maybe she will get to the bottom of the missing roamio plus feature.....


Get to the bottom of what? Tivo support said the last bunch of tivos were to be authorized yesterday. Tivo support said to give it 72 hours to filter through the system.

Tivo reps used to discuss more stuff. A simple date where updates are expected to be completed is being interpreted as a blood oath.

What would be helpful is knowing timing of authorization. We might force connections a lot less if we knew tivo authroized units every morning at 9pst. or Twice a day. or Even knowing it was staggered during the day.

We have no idea how much, if any, of the (minor) delay is due to tweaking.


----------



## mlw983

No Skipmode on my roamio basic today either.


----------



## zexel

No Skipmode on my roamio basic today.


----------



## TeamPace

Posters are upset because TiVo set the expectation and sorely failed to meet it. Not the end of the world in any way shape or form, and mistakes happen. But a company should take care not to promise things they aren't nearly certain they can deliver. And even now some communication explaining why they failed to meet the deadline they themselves set would be welcome. I'll be delighted when I get it on my Roamio Base and I'm looking forward to it. But TiVo needs to do a much better job with their communication and management. Had they not set the expectation higher than they could deliver there would be few complaints. The poor communication is not isolated to this issue alone.


----------



## andyw715

Na na nana na, I have skip mode and you don't!!!!


----------



## lessd

andyw715 said:


> Na na nana na, I have skip mode and you don't!!!!


Now that the best post yet


----------



## ryanmcv

Latest from @TiVoSupport:

"We're hearing the rollout may not have completed, looking for more info now."


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702887791651364865


----------



## Adam1115

andyw715 said:


> Na na nana na, I have skip mode and you don't!!!!


LOL! 

People need to chill. They may be running into issues with it, better to slow down the rollout on a new feature nobody ever had before then to screw up everyone's TiVos. Sometimes things don't go as planned. Sometimes marketing / sales over promise.

**** happens.


----------



## TeamPace

Adam1115 said:


> LOL!
> 
> Sometimes marketing / sales over promise.
> 
> **** happens.


And I tend to avoid companies that do that on a consistent basis.


----------



## MiamiMatt01

Figured I would send a quick tweet to customer support too, to see what other responses we would get:

@TiVoSupport I have not received skipmode on my Roamio plus by the expected 2/24 date. Any updates?

@rundrinkdisney We've received a few reports and are currently looking into it! In the meantime, please force 2 connections & powercycle.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702892900556939265


----------



## NJChris

"2 connections and a powercycle" Isn't that a naughty video?


----------



## MiamiMatt01

Seemed to me like a way to keep people busy and stop bothering them on twitter.


----------



## shamilian

FYI,

Margret said to email her your TSN if you don't have it....

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538411


----------



## humbb

andyw715 said:


> Na na nana na, I have skip mode and you don't!!!!


Skip mode ... It's real, and it's SPECTACULAR! :up:


----------



## ELPHILLIPS

Be nice if I have skip mode by Sunday for the Oscars. I usually give such programs an hour or so head start so I can fast forward through the commercials as well as the boring speeches. But, I guess the program has to be fully recorded before the skip mode is added.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

MiamiMatt01 said:


> Seemed to me like a way to keep people busy and stop bothering them on twitter.


Lol!


----------



## atmuscarella

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Be nice if I have skip mode by Sunday for the Oscars. I usually give such programs an hour or so head start so I can fast forward through the commercials as well as the boring speeches. But, I guess the program has to be fully recorded before the skip mode is added.


I don't think the Oscars will have SkipMode, I believe it is considered a live show and live shows don't get SkipMode. And yes SkipMode isn't available on any show unit it is done broadcasting.


----------



## socal_doc

I have a Tivo Roamio Plus. I used skip mode for the first time yesterday. A note pops up on the screen telling you the recording has skip mode enabled. Pretty awesome feature.


----------



## skaggs

socal_doc said:


> I have a Tivo Roamio Plus. I used skip mode for the first time yesterday. A note pops up on the screen telling you the recording has skip mode enabled. Pretty awesome feature.


What other TiVo equipment do you own? A Roamio Pro?


----------



## CraigK

Are we there yet?


----------



## socal_doc

skaggs said:


> What other TiVo equipment do you own? A Roamio Pro?


No, I don't have a Roamio Pro. Just the plus and a mini.


----------



## skaggs

socal_doc said:


> No, I don't have a Roamio Pro. Just the plus and a mini.


Is Orange Co., CA considered in the "Bay Area" and therefore part of the initial SkipMode rollout?


----------



## socal_doc

skaggs said:


> Is Orange Co., CA considered in the "Bay Area" and therefore part of the initial SipMode rollout?


No, Orange County is not geographically part of the Bay Area. We are about 400 miles south of the Bay Area. Not sure if we are part of the initial roll out though.


----------



## KenVa

I just saw on tivo's support page the date has now changed to March 9.


----------



## Balzer

Debacle, I tell you! DEBACLE!!!


----------



## rainwater

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Be nice if I have skip mode by Sunday for the Oscars. I usually give such programs an hour or so head start so I can fast forward through the commercials as well as the boring speeches. But, I guess the program has to be fully recorded before the skip mode is added.


SkipMode is not active for a program until after the it finishes airing. Also, live events aren't usually included.


----------



## Jed1

Calling TiVo Support will not get you skip mode as they have no power to authorize your unit to receive it. The idea of connecting twice and rebooting is a typical troubleshooting procedure they always have you try. They will receive orders from corporate on what to tell us what the new plan is.
You will have the same results if you call your congressman to get skip mode.
The authorization comes from corporate headquarters in California.
As soon as they authorize your unit you then be able to get skip mode and not have to wait 72 hours or any period of time.

Oh. and no skip mode on my two basics yet. Maybe tomorrow as both of my units made their service connection for today. So it is D+2 for me.


----------



## ryanmcv

@TiVoSupport just tweeted me:

Update: SkipMode still rolling out to 50k boxes a day, projected finish date March 10.


----------



## irisr

Finally actual data - but no one's gonna like it. New "deadline " March 10. @tivosupport: " Update SkipMode is still rolling out 50k boxes per day, projected finish date March 10."


----------



## skaggs

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode


----------



## gweempose

atmuscarella said:


> I don't think the Oscars will have SkipMode, I believe it is considered a live show and live shows don't get SkipMode.


SkipMode is available on my recordings of both "The Wiz" and "Grease", so some live shows must get it.


----------



## keenanSR

So roughly a third of their subs still to go.


----------



## UCLABB

RoamioJeff said:


> [parody]
> 
> Oh, the horror! The horror I say! Children will starve, the elderly will be put out into the street, and widows and orphans will have no clothes. Oh the gnashing of teeth by the masses. Pain and suffering up from the bowels of the underworld.
> 
> To arms, I say! Ready the pitchforks and torches. Picket TiVo Headquarters. Camp outside fatcat TiVo executives' homes. No SkipMode update, no peace! This evil corporation must be brought to its knees!
> 
> Occupy TiVo!
> 
> [/parody]


Enough already; you made your point.


----------



## NoNose

RoamioJeff said:


> Does a potential few days one way or the other really matter?
> 
> Geeze.


Self appointed Human Behavior Nazi?


----------



## UCLABB

ryanmcv said:


> @TiVoSupport just tweeted me:
> 
> Update: SkipMode still rolling out to 50k boxes a day, projected finish date March 10.


I guess they must have miscalculated how many they could do per day. Too bad they didn't realize this right away and quickly change the notification as well as notifying TiVo support people so they could properly address people calling in. Would have saved a lot of angst for people waiting.


----------



## atmuscarella

gweempose said:


> SkipMode is available on my recordings of both "The Wiz" and "Grease", so some live shows must get it.


Sorry don't know what those 2 shows are. Are you saying they are being recorded and broadcast at the same time, like a foot ball game and still have SkipMode?


----------



## shamilian

ryanmcv said:


> @TiVoSupport just tweeted me:
> 
> Update: SkipMode still rolling out to 50k boxes a day, projected finish date March 10.


So they have some engineer sitting in a back room typing 50k TSN numbers into a terminal all day long.


----------



## cwoody222

irisr said:


> Finally actual data - but no one's gonna like it. New "deadline " March 10. @tivosupport: " Update SkipMode is still rolling out 50k boxes per day, projected finish date March 10."


Including weekends, that's 700,000 more units. That number seems high based on subscriber numbers (esp only for Roamio) and the units already updated.


----------



## foghorn2

shamilian said:


> So they have some engineer sitting in a back room typing 50k TSN numbers into a terminal all day long.


NAh, they are too cheap.

Would you believe they have a EX Walmart greeter 80 yr old granny trying to type 50k TSN numbers into a terminal all day long?


----------



## Adam1115

TeamPace said:


> And I tend to avoid companies that do that on a consistent basis.


You'd be avoiding nearly all companies. I doubt very many people even knew this feature was coming.

They probably should learn their lesson and take a que from Apple, don't give anybody anything new, make them buy the new box.


----------



## foghorn2

Cum on guys,

give Tivo a break, this feature was never supposed to be available. Give em a chance to work it out, they are being generous.


----------



## gweempose

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry don't know what those 2 shows are. Are you saying they are being recorded and broadcast at the same time, like a foot ball game and still have SkipMode?


Correct. They were both broadcast live, and they both have SkipMode ...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wiz_Live!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grease:_Live


----------



## KillerBeagle

Any Roamio owners that are so inclined, please vote in the poll at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538417 so we can get an idea of the distribution of the feature so far among forum members.


----------



## gweempose

KillerBeagle said:


> Any Roamio owners that are so inclined, please vote in the poll at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538417 so we can get an idea of the distribution of the feature so far among forum members.


I didn't vote, since I'm in one of the test markets.


----------



## Photo_guy

RoamioJeff said:


> [parody]
> 
> Oh, the horror! The horror I say! Children will starve, the elderly will be put out into the street, and widows and orphans will have no clothes. Oh the gnashing of teeth by the masses. Pain and suffering up from the bowels of the underworld.
> 
> To arms, I say! Ready the pitchforks and torches. Picket TiVo Headquarters. Camp outside fatcat TiVo executives' homes. No SkipMode update, no peace! This evil corporation must be brought to its knees!
> 
> Occupy TiVo!
> 
> [/parody]


Piling on

"This city is headed for a disaster of biblical proportions... real wrath of God type stuff... Fire and brimstone coming down from the skies! Rivers and seas boiling!...Forty years of darkness! Earthquakes, volcanoes... The dead rising from the grave!... Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria!"


----------



## jeff92k7

I want to join the 'entitlement' culture on here too. I've been in the 'rational' culture for too long thinking that it's just a convenience feature and makes little to no difference in my actual life. I hereby want to be part of the 'in' crowd and declare my entitlement to getting skip mode....on my Premiere. yes, My Roamio OTA and mini already have it...but doggone it, I want it on my premiere too. I know it was never promised on the Premieres, but I feel entitled now. I should call my congressperson and ask for government oversight of TiVo. I want free features that I haven't paid extra for. All you people with your fancy newer TiVo's make me sick. I'm entitled to some of what you have too, even though I don't want to personally pay for a new TiVo to replace my old Premiere. I want someone else to pay for it, or to at least give me the benefits of a feature that I was never promised.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

I took the Margret "Twitter Challenge" this morning at about 11:30AM EST (sent her an email with my Roamio Plus TSN), just forced a connection, and lo and behold I now have Skip Mode. (Haven't actually tried it out yet, but I see the green "Skip" icons on my folders.)

FWIW, my only other Tivo is a 2-tuner Premiere (which obviously is not getting it).

So, debacle cancelled!! And, call back the class action lawyers.


----------



## TonyD79

foghorn2 said:


> NAh, they are too cheap. Would you believe they have a EX Walmart greeter 80 yr old granny trying to type 50k TSN numbers into a terminal all day long?


Volunteering.


----------



## atmuscarella

gweempose said:


> Correct. They were both broadcast live, and they both have SkipMode ...
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wiz_Live!
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grease:_Live


Interesting, they seem to be the type show that TiVo indicated would not get SkipMode.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

OMG green skip flags in My Shows!!! Hallelujah!


----------



## TonyD79

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting, they seem to be the type show that TiVo indicated would not get SkipMode.


I know that Undateable didn't have skip but that was a live show done more than once so the data could change.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi

I should also add in I emailed Margret my TSN so that may have helped.


----------



## Jed1

If TiVo Support is to be believed they are stating that the 20.5.9 update is going to be rolled out around March 5th. That means that some Roamio owners will have the new update before some of us get skip mode.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/702920432090025984
This is probably why they had February 24th set as the completion date so they can get ready to roll out the next update.
I wonder if upper management knows that the two dates are overlapping each other.

I am suspecting that their real target date to finish skip mode is the 2nd of March but they gave themselves an extra week so they do not look extra stupid for not meeting the new deadline. The bad thing is if they don't meet the extended date of March 9th.

I hate to do this but I have to quote Malcolm from the first Jurassic Park when the T Rex got out of the paddock. "I hate being right all the time."

I basically called this and in these two posts:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10802994#post10802994
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10807761#post10807761

In the first post was Supports reaction when they realize that the goal was not met and have the customer perform useless procedures.
In the second post I stated that the number reporting they got skip mode would have been pretty high is this was tolling out on schedule.
I am still fascinated at the number of forum members who keep making up excuses for this companies failures and shortfalls.
Don't you think TiVo would have faired better if their customers keep constant pressure on them to perform better which would result in better products and less problems?
If TiVo lowers their performance bar any lower it will be sitting on the ground.


----------



## KillerBeagle

NotVeryWitty said:


> I took the Margret "Twitter Challenge" this morning at about 11:30AM EST (sent her an email with my Roamio Plus TSN), just forced a connection, and lo and behold I now have Skip Mode. (Haven't actually tried it out yet, but I see the green "Skip" icons on my folders.)
> 
> So, debacle cancelled!! And, call back the class action lawyers.


Thanks for posting this - I had emailed Margret about half an hour after you, and I just got SkipMode after a forced connection.

And I was wondering how long it would take before someone would joke about class action lawsuits


----------



## nessie

I'm at work. Is there anyway I can find my TiVo TSN from my Tivo online account somehow?
What is Margret's email? Thanks


----------



## gonzotek

nessie said:


> I'm at work. Is there anyway I can find my TiVo TSN from my Tivo online account somehow?
> What is Margret's email? Thanks


tivo.com/mma
Sign in, then scroll down.


----------



## NotVeryWitty

nessie said:


> I'm at work. Is there anyway I can find my TiVo TSN from my Tivo online account somehow?
> What is Margret's email? Thanks


Log into tivo.com, look at the bottom of the "My Account" page. All of your Tivos should be listed, and the TSN of each unit is in the "Device" column.

Margret's email is hard to forget -- [email protected].


----------



## NotVeryWitty

NotVeryWitty said:


> Log into tivo.com, look at the bottom of the "My Account" page. All of your Tivos should be listed, and the TSN of each unit is in the "Device" column.
> 
> Margret's email is hard to forget -- [email protected].


BTW, anyone sending her email, PLEASE be nice and thank her. She is going above and beyond her work duties here, and I would hate to lose that due to some nastygrams.


----------



## Jed1

shamilian said:


> So they have some engineer sitting in a back room typing 50k TSN numbers into a terminal all day long.


That would be the Vice President of Design and Engineering:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/member.php?u=198507

I see a lot of members can not wait until the 9th to get skip mode and they are bothering Margret. I guess she will be working around the clock to fix this mess.


----------



## pritch55

This morning all three of my Roamio basics didn't have SkipMode. I sent an email to Margret with all three TSN numbers and now all three have SkipMode after a forced connection. That is what I call great customer service, thanks for your help Margret.


----------



## JoeKustra

I didn't ask anybody but just received it on my basic Roamio. I see it has been applied to shows starting from last Sunday. I don't see any pattern however. It's almost random.


----------



## kazak99

I emailed Margret earlier today, and now my 2 Roamio Basics and Mini have SkipMode. I had to connect to Tivo network with the Basics and I also connected with my Mini and then did a Restart. All work now - THANKS, Margret!


----------



## skaggs

I checked my Roamio Plus this morning at 7AM EST and there was no skipmode.

After reading Dave Zatz's exchange with TiVoDesign's Margret this afternoon, I sent her an email with my TSN.

Came home at 3:30PM, walked the dog, then checked the Roamio Plus, and it now has SkipMode.

Thank you, Margret!


----------



## lew

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting, they seem to be the type show that TiVo indicated would not get SkipMode.


From tivos perspective the shows weren't live, to be accurate the shows didn't have any of the characteristics of a live show. It had a set in stone start and end time. Commercials were at set times. The shows were recorded for West coast viewers.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

I was told that I would have skip on my roamio pro by the 24th. Still don't have it. I received a message to my Tivo a month ago and a week ago that this DVR has skip.
I guess I will get it some day or maybe never.


----------



## jazzy01

I just got SKIP on my plus....also I emailed my Tivo # to Margret this AM...... that may have helped get it


----------



## lessd

jazzy01 said:


> I just got SKIP on my plus....also I emailed my Tivo # to Margret this AM...... that may have helped get it


Or you were one of the 50,000 that got it today

This is what TiVo support sent to me today

*@TiVoSupport

Feb 25

Hi Leslie! SkipMode is still rolling out to 50k boxes at a time, projected finish date March 10.

*


----------



## shamilian

jazzy01 said:


> I just got SKIP on my plus....also I emailed my Tivo # to Margret this AM...... that may have helped get it


Me too, I am sure Margret pushed my through!


----------



## UCLABB

shamilian said:


> Me too, I am sure Margret pushed my through!


I'm not going to email her. I want skip, but I think when she offered this she had no idea of the magnitude. Trying to input individual requests is just going to slow the whole process down.


----------



## farleyruskz

Forced a daily call on my Roamio Basic and had Skipmode immediately after it completed. 

THANKS MARGARET!!!


----------



## andyf

uclabb said:


> i'm not going to email her. I want skip, but i think when she offered this she had no idea of the magnitude. Trying to input individual requests is just going to slow the whole process down.


+1


----------



## pritch55

I have two Minis and I just noticed that I can use SkipMode for the shows that are on the Roamio that I'm connected to, but if I try and watch a show on the other two Roamios from the Devices selection it will show the Skip icon on the My show list but while watching I can't skip. Does this mean that in order to use the SkipMode feature I will have to change the Roamio I'm connected to each time I watch a show on a different Roamio. 

I tried watching a show on a Roamio from a different Roamio and it works perfectly, is this a limitaion with the mini or do the minis need to be updated also?


----------



## mrizzo80

UCLABB said:


> I'm not going to email her. I want skip, but I think when she offered this she had no idea of the magnitude. Trying to input individual requests is just going to slow the whole process down.


I wouldn't think so. Margret's email box may be filling up with junk, but having her add individual TSN's to the authorization list shouldn't impact whatever automated process they have in place that is authorizing 50k TSN's every day.

Hopefully she has an assistant that has access to her inbox for situations like this.


----------



## Xipher83

mrizzo80 said:


> I wouldn't think so. Margret's email box may be filling up with junk, but having her add individual TSN's to the authorization list shouldn't impact whatever automated process they have in place that is authorizing 50k TSN's every day.
> 
> Hopefully she has an assistant that has access to her inbox for situations like this.


I also just got skip mode after emailing Margret about an hour and half ago. Surprised to even see the syndicated shows like Big Bang Theory on TBS are marked for Skip Mode. Nice!


----------



## Xipher83

Coming from using a Dish Hopper with Auto Hop , I'm pretty impressed so far using this.


----------



## shamilian

pritch55 said:


> I have two Minis and I just noticed that I can use SkipMode for the shows that are on the Roamio that I'm connected to, but if I try and watch a show on the other two Roamios from the Devices selection it will show the Skip icon on the My show list but while watching I can't skip. Does this mean that in order to use the SkipMode feature I will have to change the Roamio I'm connected to each time I watch a show on a different Roamio.
> 
> I tried watching a show on a Roamio from a different Roamio and it works perfectly, is this a limitaion with the mini or do the minis need to be updated also?


This is a known limitation of the current software.


----------



## shamilian

UCLABB said:


> I'm not going to email her. I want skip, but I think when she offered this she had no idea of the magnitude. Trying to input individual requests is just going to slow the whole process down.


*This was a challenge from her!*

She is expecting a *few thousand emails!*

FROM Twitter:

Dave Zatz ‏@davezatz Feb 24
@tivodesign @TiVoSupport Am I getting SkipMode tonight, pretty please? 
TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign Feb 24
@davezatz Email me your TSN. margret at tivo dot com

john shamilian ‏@shamilian 14h14 hours ago
@tivodesign @davezatz you may be getting a *few thousand emails* soon from roamio plus customers with no skip

TiVo Margret Schmidt
‏@tivodesign
@shamilian @davezatz *CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*


----------



## Xipher83

shamilian said:


> *This was a challenge from her!*
> 
> She is expecting a *few thousand emails!*
> 
> FROM Twitter:
> 
> Dave Zatz ‏@davezatz Feb 24
> @tivodesign @TiVoSupport Am I getting SkipMode tonight, pretty please?
> TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign Feb 24
> @davezatz Email me your TSN. margret at tivo dot com
> 
> john shamilian ‏@shamilian 14h14 hours ago
> @tivodesign @davezatz you may be getting a *few thousand emails* soon from roamio plus customers with no skip
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt
> ‏@tivodesign
> @shamilian @davezatz *CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*


Yeah that's why I went ahead and emailed as well. If it didn't work, no skin off my back since it wasn't life or death if I didn't get it until next week or so.


----------



## choco

If your TSN is added, and you get SkipMode, do you actually have to do anything to activate it (such as force a connection or restart the Tivo)? Or does it just show up on your Tivo without any action on your part?


----------



## farleyruskz

Mine just showed up as soon as the daily call I forced completed.


----------



## hazelnus111

I emailed Margret a couple hours ago and now have SkipMode on my Plus with just another connection now. Had to unplug/replug Mini to get it on there after connecting. Not sure if coincidental but only showed up after I connected and then restarted my Basic.


----------



## skaggs

choco said:


> If your TSN is added, and you get SkipMode, do you actually have to do anything to activate it (such as force a connection or restart the Tivo)? Or does it just show up on your Tivo without any action on your part?


I did not force a call.

It was just there when I got home from work.


----------



## choco

Thanks, everyone. I emailed Margret a few hours ago, forced a connection just now and also restarted, but haven't gotten it, so was wondering if I needed to do something else. I guess my TSN hasn't been added yet.


----------



## NJ Webel

shamilian said:


> *This was a challenge from her!*
> 
> She is expecting a *few thousand emails!*
> 
> FROM Twitter:
> 
> Dave Zatz ‏@davezatz Feb 24
> @tivodesign @TiVoSupport Am I getting SkipMode tonight, pretty please?
> TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign Feb 24
> @davezatz Email me your TSN. margret at tivo dot com
> 
> john shamilian ‏@shamilian 14h14 hours ago
> @tivodesign @davezatz you may be getting a *few thousand emails* soon from roamio plus customers with no skip
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt
> ‏@tivodesign
> @shamilian @davezatz *CHALLENGE ACCEPTED*


In that case, in for a penny in for a pound! Email sent...


----------



## TiVotion

I emailed Margret too this afternoon, politely, briefly and I thanked her. Then I felt bad because she's probably just trying to do her job and she's going to get slammed with requests. . That said, came home just now and Skip seems to be active on my Roamio Plus boxes. I forced a service connection and checked, didn't seem to be there. No icons. Then I forced a second connection and it's there on my show list. No reboot required. 

Thank you Margret!!


----------



## Adam1115

Holy cow, no good deed goes unpunished! I bet TiVo thinks twice about give us new features on these old boxes next time.

Bombarding them with calls and email?


----------



## SnakeEyes

Still no SkipMode


----------



## choco

Our Roamio basic just got SkipMode. It didn't coincide with a daily connection or restart, so I guess those things are not necessary. In fact, I'm pretty sure that I had the screen on My Shows, didn't have SkipMode, looked away, then looked back a few minutes later, and it was there.


----------



## mholt85

I also emailed Margret and about 3 hours later i ran the network connection twice in a row and finally got SkipMode on my Roamio Plus without a reboot. She is truly going above and beyond for us - much appreciated.


----------



## KenVa

I emailed Margret earlier this afternoon and now after a couple forced connections I got it!!!!

Thanks Margret


----------



## Blakeintosh

My Roamio Basic must have been in the group of 50K for the day because I didn't need to email Margret, but I did force a connection. As soon as it was done, I went to my Shows list and watched as the list of shows started to periodically flash. With each flash, a Skip badge would appear on a show.  Apparently once SkipMode is enabled, the Roamio starts comparing the shows/episodes that it has stored on it, and downloads the commercial markings for that episode. Very Cool! Thank you TiVo! Now bring on 20.5.9!


----------



## TiVotion

I'm really impressed by skip mode thus far. What a nice feature. I like the little "ding" and onscreen reminders at the breaks too.


----------



## ChrisFix

TiVo Margret hooked me up and I'm now enjoying - make that really enjoying - Skip Mode on my Roamio Basic.

Thank you TiVo Margret!!


----------



## rolfl

I have skip mode !!!
Thank you Margret


----------



## elborak

I emailed Margret @8:17PM EST. Connect @ 8:57 got me Skip Mode on my Plus.

Now *that's* service!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


----------



## TonyD79

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


Hey TiVo? There is a commercial for you.


----------



## choco

Blakeintosh said:


> My Roamio Basic must have been in the group of 50K for the day because I didn't need to email Margret, but I did force a connection. As soon as it was done, I went to my Shows list and watched as the list of shows started to periodically flash. With each flash, a Skip badge would appear on a show.  Apparently once SkipMode is enabled, the Roamio starts comparing the shows/episodes that it has stored on it, and downloads the commercial markings for that episode. Very Cool! Thank you TiVo! Now bring on 20.5.9!


That's interesting that you actually saw it populate in real time. I looked away for too long, so didn't see it.


----------



## atmuscarella

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


Yes SkipMode altered my viewing in exactly the same way. There had been shows I started watching before they ended, have stopped doing that completely.


----------



## jbureau

I emailed Margret a couple of hours ago and she hooked me up. I now have skip mode on the plus and mini. Working great so far! Thanks Margret


----------



## bricketh

I emailed Margaret at 6 PM EST, and forced connections a couple of times around 8 and 9:30, but got nothing. I was about to go to bed, but was reading thru this thread,mans decided to check again at 10:05 PM, and I HAD IT! Thanks Margret!!! 

I am using it on Black List, and it works great!


----------



## UCLABB

I wasn't going to email Margret, but then I saw her tweet saying essentially "bring it on". A couple of hours later and voila. Gracias TiVo Margret.


----------



## gonzotek

UCLABB said:


> I wasn't going to email Margret, but then I saw her tweet saying essentially "bring it on". A couple of hours later and voila. Gracias TiVo Margret.


10-to-1 she has a script running on her account looking for Roamio TSNs and the words 'skipmode' or 'skip mode', and doesn't have to do much, if anything, manually. It's what any good engineer would do.  And this isn't the first time she's asked for TSNs en masse, so even if there wasn't one initially, after a couple of years of these kind of update events, it's certainly something I'd look into.


----------



## NJChris

Just got home and forced a connection and it's there. I emailed Margret this afternoon. Debacle circumvented.


----------



## Jepato

My world changed tonight.


----------



## mrizzo80

I'm impressed. SkipMode is on ~95% of eligible recordings on my Roamio going back to September, and well over 90% of all recordings.

I just saw a show gain the SkipMode icon between 11:01p and 11:02p for a 10-11pm show. Quick!

The auto-refresh of My Shows is a nice touch.

I emailed my TSN to Margret and had it activated just a couple hours later.


----------



## SnakeEyes

Emailed at 4:45 PM CT forced calls around 8:30 and nothing. Just forced two at 955 and its there. No reboot needed. Weird tho with recent episodes of a show not skippable but one from last summer is.


----------



## cwoody222

You know what's a real Debacle?

I tried to watch Horace & Pete tonight via Plex. It was horrible, keep stuttering. I switched to Roku and it was fine.

Last night I tried to watch 11.20.63 via Hulu and I couldn't' even locate it on the POS Hulu app on TiVo. I went to Roku and found it.

Every morning I turn on my TV and find that my TiVo lost it's "handshake" with my TV and I have to cycle thru the Inputs for TiVo to come back. Not exactly user-friendly.

I still don't have QuickSkip...


----------



## rocket777

I was *very pleased *to find *skip *on my OTA 4 channel roamio (without even a reboot),

I like how the first skip takes you to the beginning of the show (instead of the 30 seconds or so recorded before the show starts) and how you can skip at any time (w/o needing to be inside a commercial break). This worked really well to skip to the nth segment on 60 minutes.

That said :

As long as we can *skip forward with the channel up*, how about *skipping backward with the channel down*.

Also, why eat up the D key for this. There are several other things that could be bound to the color keys.

If you want to use the D key, then how about it setting the show to *full auto skip *instead of the need to keep skipping. I know, they're afraid of the advertisers, but hey, they're likely already ticked off with it the way it is now.


----------



## TonyD79

rocket777 said:


> As long as we can skip forward with the channel up, how about skipping backward with the channel down.


You can. Channel down will take you to the previous skip point.


----------



## jrlbc06

Emailed Margret this afternoon, just forced connection and I have it! Thanks!


----------



## ekrub

I sent an email to Margret, but not before she tweeted this:

"@shamilian @davezatz OK! OK! You win. "

I didn't think there'd be that many people caring or paying close enough attention to email her... but it sounds like she may have gotten more than she expected.


----------



## rocket777

TonyD79 said:


> You can. Channel down will take you to the previous skip point.


Now that's what I call service!!!

(I could've sworn I'd tried it before I posted, but I see now that it's working)


----------



## astrohip

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


I was trying to use Skip last night on a show that I knew would have it, and was getting pissed when it wasn't responding. Then I finally realized it was still recording. 



choco said:


> That's interesting that you actually saw it populate in real time. I looked away for too long, so didn't see it.


I saw it populate a show just recorded. I was looking at my recordings last night, and a show that had just finished at 10:00 suddenly had SKIP appear next to it while I was eyeballing the screen. It was 10:03.

Three minutes ain't bad. But I want it live. I want to be able to skip while I'm watching a live show. I mean live live, not in the buffer.


----------



## foghorn2

Not sure when I got my Skipper, little buddy.

I noticed the green skip icon on my OTA unit from a mini. Its probably the only thing recorded that qualifies for skip mode.

Ironically it was the pre Super Bowel show about the 50 Greatest Super Bowel Commercials!

Never contacted anyone @ Tivo


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

astrohip said:


> Three minutes ain't bad. But I want it live. I want to be able to skip while I'm watching a live show. I mean live live, not in the buffer.


It still kinda pisses the irrational part of me off sometimes that I have to wait for a show to start airing before I can TiVo it...


----------



## TiVotion

gonzotek said:


> 10-to-1 she has a script running on her account looking for Roamio TSNs and the words 'skipmode' or 'skip mode', and doesn't have to do much, if anything, manually. It's what any good engineer would do.  And this isn't the first time she's asked for TSNs en masse, so even if there wasn't one initially, after a couple of years of these kind of update events, it's certainly something I'd look into.


I was thinking this too. They must have found a way to automate this somehow. I don't think there is any way someone could go through her inbox and manually fish out all those TSNs. The TSNs are always in the same fixed format, no? I wonder if you could script it so it extracted TSNs from the body of the message when the keywords were found, then dump those TSNs into an activation database. That's above my IT pay grade, but that would be really cool.


----------



## shamilian

*OK Guys I think she's done!
*

TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign 22h22 hours ago
@shamilian @davezatz CHALLENGE ACCEPTED

TiVo Margret Schmidt
‏@tivodesign
@shamilian @davezatz OK! OK! You win.


----------



## Expidia

fyi: maybe because they entered my tsn numbers manually after I emailed tivo margret last night at 7 pm, this am i finally saw skip, but "nothing" on just reconnecting to the network gave me skip on my main plus or the 3 tivo's.

I say FYI because once I powered each unit down by unplugging and re-plugging skip then finally appeared on each unit.

So if you emailed her your tsn ([email protected]) careful with spelling as only 1 A in margret . . . I don't know if they worked thru the night to continue this rollout as it says customer service closes at 7PM PST.

But by 7AM this morning after powering off "each" unit it is now working.
When I called my brother to suggest he emailed margret for his roamio OTH around 7pm last night est, his appeared in 30 minutes. might have been on mine too last night, but I did not know I had to reboot each tivo. 

Thanks Tivo Margret . . . you're a tivo Gem


----------



## gonzotek

TiVotion said:


> I was thinking this too. They must have found a way to automate this somehow. I don't think there is any way someone could go through her inbox and manually fish out all those TSNs. The TSNs are always in the same fixed format, no? I wonder if you could script it so it extracted TSNs from the body of the message when the keywords were found, then dump those TSNs into an activation database. That's above my IT pay grade, but that would be really cool.


A Regex should handle the collection part of this task easily...loading them into the database automatically is more of a wildcard, but the script could at least collect and format the tsns.

On the other hand... 


shamilian said:


> *OK Guys I think she's done!
> *
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt ‏@tivodesign 22h22 hours ago
> @shamilian @davezatz CHALLENGE ACCEPTED
> 
> TiVo Margret Schmidt
> ‏@tivodesign
> @shamilian @davezatz OK! OK! You win.


Either way, thanks Margret!


----------



## skaggs

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


Same here. My practice had been to wait about 15 minutes after the start of a "live" show to start watching so I can FF through commercials.

Now with SkipMode, I will lean towards waiting until after the show has completed recording before watching just to take advantage of SkipMode.

Also, my wife had always tossed me the remote when watching shows because she felt I was better in judging how many 30 second skips were necessary to zip over the commercials. Last night, after I showed her where the "D" button was (and explained channel up could be used), she can zip over the commercials by just pressing one button.

:up::up::up: Three thumbs up for SkipMode. Wife approved.


----------



## skaggs




----------



## mickinct

Thank you Margret! got it on mine in CT. this morning . 2 out of 3 units


----------



## brianric

Rob Helmerichs said:


> This has already changed the way I watch TV. If I have a choice now, instead of watching the show I want to watch most at the moment, I watch the show that has ended long enough ago to have the Skip.


Doesn't always work. No skip mode this weeks Survivor or last 30 minutes last week.


----------



## KimHedrick

Emailed her at 7:24PM Thursday. I had about eight programs recording last night so I couldn't do a restart last night but this morning my Plus has the skip tag on my shows. After a restart it shows up on all my Minis as well.
Thanks Margret!


----------



## meckel

Skip mode is on my plus as of this morning. 

Thank you Margret!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

brianric said:


> Doesn't always work. No skip mode this weeks Survivor or last 30 minutes last week.


Nor last night's Colony.

Still, even with the occasional gap I'll take it!


----------



## HenryFarpolo

When you think about the best example of superb customer service think Margret....She is the best! :up:


----------



## rjrsouthwest

HenryFarpolo said:


> When you think about the best example of superb customer service think Margret....She is the best! :up:


I agree, saw the posts talking about how quickly some were getting the skip mode after emailing their units number to her I thought I would give it a try. Sent email yesterday evening and a few minutes after the network call in early this morning skip mode was active and it works great. 

I must say that I could not be more pleased with my basic Roamio that I bought during the black Friday sale in November for $150 including one years service. The added features that have been added since then that I never expected have just been icing on the cake. :up:


----------



## Rassilon

Emailed Margret and had it a few hours later. Thank You!


----------



## keenanSR

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Nor last night's Colony.
> 
> Still, even with the occasional gap I'll take it!


Same here, also missing on Suits, again, and Mysteries of Laura. I get the sense that not all the SM techs are not clued in that USA is in fact, a SM channel.

Either that or there's something else deliberate going on with those shows, especially Suits, it hasn't had SM it in 4 weeks running. Comcast owns USA Network and the show is produced by a Comcast-owned company, maybe they're blocking the function.


----------



## spaldingclan

I emailed her an hour or so ago...hope I can get it today


----------



## zerdian1

I believe that TiVo has about 2.5M subscribers.
That was about half of the subscribers they had a decade or so ago.

That would mean 50 days to roll out at 50K per day.
That would mean the rollout started around Jan 20th.
And Be about finished on March 10th.



lessd said:


> Or you were one of the 50,000 that got it today
> 
> This is what TiVo support sent to me today
> 
> *@TiVoSupport
> 
> Feb 25
> 
> Hi Leslie! SkipMode is still rolling out to 50k boxes at a time, projected finish date March 10.
> 
> *


----------



## TonyD79

Except the rollout was to roamio customers only. Older systems aren't getting it. Bolt already has it.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> Same here, also missing on Suits, again, and Mysteries of Laura. I get the sense that not all the SM techs are not clued in that USA is in fact, a SM channel.
> 
> Either that or there's something else deliberate going on with those shows, especially Suits, it hasn't had SM it in 4 weeks running. Comcast owns USA Network and the show is produced by a Comcast-owned company, maybe they're blocking the function.


I had an interesting experience that might discount the conspiracy theories. Last week's People vs OJ episode on FX didn't include SM on it's initial run. I then did a manual recording (@ 2am!!) a few days later of the same episode. When I checked the next morning, the new recording had the green SM badge. I noticed that the FX schedule had a double broadcast of the initial run back to back, so maybe they tagged the second one by mistake (or maybe even by design) and that carried over to the subsequent reruns.

[Edit: I should also mention that following the initial recording, I reported the problem on the SkipMode survey site.]

As an experiment, maybe others who miss the SM coding on the initial broadcast of a show that has reruns following can try recording a later version and see if the tags show up.


----------



## SrLANGuy

skaggs said:


> Same here. My practice had been to wait about 15 minutes after the start of a "live" show to start watching so I can FF through commercials.
> 
> Now with SkipMode, I will lean towards waiting until after the show has completed recording before watching just to take advantage of SkipMode.


The other day, I started watching a 1 hour show that was still recording. It had recorded about 55 minutes and still had 5 minutes left to go. By the time I got to the first commercial break, the show had finished recording. I let the commercial play while I went to the "My Shows" list and within a few seconds, the SKIP icon appeared. If you just press ZOOM to return to the show, you still can't use the SkipMode feature, but if you highlight the show in the "My Shows" list and hit PLAY, the show continues to play and SkipMode becomes available.


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> I had an interesting experience that might discount the conspiracy theories. Last week's People vs OJ episode on FX didn't include SM on it's initial run. I then did a manual recording (@ 2am!!) a few days later of the same episode. When I checked the next morning, the new recording had the green SM badge. I noticed that the FX schedule had a double broadcast of the initial run back to back, so maybe they tagged the second one by mistake (or maybe even by design) and that carried over to the subsequent reruns.
> 
> [Edit: I should also mention that following the initial recording, I reported the problem on the SkipMode survey site.]
> 
> As an experiment, maybe others who miss the SM coding on the initial broadcast of a show that has reruns following can try recording a later version and see if the tags show up.


I'm going to test that idea with Suits by recording the Sat 9am airing and see what happens. There's also a Sun 12am airing and a 6am airing on Wed, which is the day the new episode(516) airs.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> I'm going to test that idea with Suits by recording the Sat 9am airing and see what happens. There's also a Sun 12am airing and a 6am airing on Wed, which is the day the new episode(516) airs.


I'm going to record the Sat 9am airing too and we can compare notes!
You might also consider manually recording the 2nd airing of 516 (Th 1:04am) as well in case you don't get SM on the 1st.

I'm also wondering if SM results from a manual recording might be different than a scheduled OnePass recording ... but I'll try those tests later on, if needed.


----------



## TonyD79

SrLANGuy said:


> The other day, I started watching a 1 hour show that was still recording. It had recorded about 55 minutes and still had 5 minutes left to go. By the time I got to the first commercial break, the show had finished recording. I let the commercial play while I went to the "My Shows" list and within a few seconds, the SKIP icon appeared. If you just press ZOOM to return to the show, you still can't use the SkipMode feature, but if you highlight the show in the "My Shows" list and hit PLAY, the show continues to play and SkipMode becomes available.


Yup. I do that all the time. Often the show has skip before I get to the first commercial break as I usually start watching some amount of time in. I've been doing that for many years.


----------



## andyw715

#skipmodematters


----------



## gonzotek

andyw715 said:


> #skipmodematters


#allmodesmatter


----------



## spaldingclan

Where's my skip mode!?


----------



## spaldingclan

just checked...I've got it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my life is complete


----------



## wtkflhn

Attention: Young and the Restless viewers. Y&R has skipmode if you can wait until after 5pm to watch it. Although it airs at 11 am in my market, some stations tape delay it until 4pm. So about 5:10 or so, the skip icon appears. I love shipmode, so to me it's worth the wait.


----------



## RoamioJeff

They need to add Fox News, based upon viewership size alone.


----------



## TonyD79

RoamioJeff said:


> They need to add Fox News, based upon viewership size alone.


Isn't all Fox News programming live?


----------



## Blakeintosh

RoamioJeff said:


> They need to add Fox News, based upon viewership size alone.


Agreed. The SkipMode feature page on TiVo's website says _*"The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future."*_ One would think that if they add the next 10 or 20 most-watched networks, that FNC would be in that group.

Although I'm not sure why ESPN didn't make the first cut.


----------



## Blakeintosh

TonyD79 said:


> Isn't all Fox News programming live?


A lot of FNC programming is live, however most of the weekly/weekend evening shows are pre-recorded. Specifically O'Reilly and Hannity.


----------



## TonyD79

Blakeintosh said:


> Agreed. The SkipMode feature page on TiVo's website says "The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future." One would think that if they add the next 10 or 20 most-watched networks, that FNC would be in that group. Although I'm not sure why ESPN didn't make the first cut.


Again. Mostly live programming.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Blakeintosh said:


> A lot of FNC programming is live, however most of the weekly/weekend evening shows are pre-recorded. Specifically O'Reilly and Hannity.


Bingo! And this is during prime time.


----------



## RoamioJeff

Blakeintosh said:


> Agreed. The SkipMode feature page on TiVo's website says _*"The SkipMode feature is available on the top 20 most-watched networks and more channels will be added in the future."*_ One would think that if they add the next 10 or 20 most-watched networks, that FNC would be in that group.
> 
> Although I'm not sure why ESPN didn't make the first cut.


Especially since FNC is #1 in many cable categories. Double especially 8-10 PM.

http://www.medialifemagazine.com/this-weeks-cable-ratings/


----------



## tim1724

They don't do most live events. It's not worth their time as live events are unlikely to be repeated, whereas generating SkipMode information for scripted shows is useful as they're likely to be shown in reruns in the future, making their SkipMode data useful for years to come. (And something they might be able to sell to other companies.)

So any channel that is all (or at least mostly) live is less attractive for them to spend the money paying people to watch and mark commercials.


----------



## Expidia

Some said tivo said skip will be on the top 20 stations and more to come.

Is it just my device? . . . why no skip mode on ABC world news at 6:30?

Also, skip mode on the tonight show, but no skip on seth meyers on same station following the tonight show?


----------



## nessie

Just making sure, NBC/ABC/CBS national evening newscasts aren't supposed to get skipmode, right?


----------



## Patrickcg

Hot my skip mode after an email to TiVo Margaret. Love it. Thanks Margaret. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickcg

tim1724 said:


> They don't do most live events. It's not worth their time as live events are unlikely to be repeated, whereas generating SkipMode information for scripted shows is useful as they're likely to be shown in reruns in the future, making their SkipMode data useful for years to come. (And something they might be able to sell to other companies.)
> 
> So any channel that is all (or at least mostly) live is less attractive for them to spend the money paying people to watch and mark commercials.


That wouldn't make sense. Commercials won't be the same in a rerun. I can show two minutes during the first break the first time I air it, and two and a half minutes when I rerun it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougJohnson

Email to Margret at 2:52 pm, force a connection at 5:48 pm, skip mode at 6:20 pm. That's customer service!

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## TonyD79

Patrickcg said:


> That wouldn't make sense. Commercials won't be the same in a rerun. I can show two minutes during the first break the first time I air it, and two and a half minutes when I rerun it. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Skip is tied to the closed caption tags. Those remain.


----------



## NitroR2

After arriving home and forcing a connection, no skipmode on my plus. Finished watching a show and waited for my recordings to stop. Did a reboot and there is joy in Mudville, skipmode realized. Thanks to this forum and to Margret.


----------



## miadlor

I have a couple of questions.

1.Why is it now ok to automatically skip the commercials on a TiVo, but Replay TV's commercial skip was gone after.

2. Why is the background process to get shows to skip on a TiVo seem primitive compared to Replay TV's commercial skip that worked on all recordings.


----------



## bricketh

miadlor said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1.Why is it now ok to automatically skip the commercials on a TiVo, but Replay TV's commercial skip was gone after.
> 
> 2. Why is the background process to get shows to skip on a TiVo seem primitive compared to Replay TV's commercial skip that worked on all recordings.


As I understand it, it is due to Skipmode on TiVo being done manually (both by commercial taggers, who set the flags at the start and end of each break, and by the end user who has to press a key to skip commercials).

The reason it does not apply to all programs is, I assume, due to the need to have a crew of people manually marking the shows, so they identified a subset of channels deemed "most popular", and a time period deemed "most watched" (i.e., 4 PM to midnight), and that is their problem focus area. They say they will eventually add more channels to the mix, etc. I think it was done carefully so as not to rock the boat with content providers, and end up blacklisted like ReplayTV did.

I've said, possibly in another thread, that I had an old Proscan VCR in the late 90s that would tag commercials once it finished recording (an hour show took around almost that long to tag them), and would auto-fast forward over commercial breaks when you re-watched the show. I never remember hearing any backlash against that product, but it could have been that it was such a minor footprint that it didn't matter. I loved it, though!


----------



## TonyD79

Just because no one has sued TiVo yet doesn't mean they can't or won't. 

For replay, I'm pretty sure the cases went nowhere.


----------



## cherry ghost

I've had it since the test market rollout, but just noticed today that when you highlight a folder it shows on the right how many in the folder have skip.


----------



## alanisrox69

Emailed Margret around 530pm EST and still don't have skip mode on my Plus as of 120am. Forced a few connections and rebooted.

What software does everyone else have? I'm on 20.5.6RC21, Verizon Fios.


----------



## Expidia

For those interested . . . Here is an explanation of what skip mode is available on so far directly from the Tivo site since I read some conflicting statements in various threads:


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Or here is a direct link to that info from TiVo, which will presumably be updated as necessary.


----------



## JoeKustra

As the number one network, I'm surprised at missing skip on many CBS shows. Last night NBC was ok including the Tonight Show. CBS missed it with Hawaii Five-0 but was ok with Blue Bloods. While it might be a regional problem, it does seem to be forming a pattern.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> As the number one network, I'm surprised at missing skip on many CBS shows. Last night NBC was ok including the Tonight Show. CBS missed it with Hawaii Five-0 but was ok with Blue Bloods. While it might be a regional problem, it does seem to be forming a pattern.


I watch a lot of CBS and have never had a CBS show missing skip.

Maryland and Bolt.


----------



## choco

Amazing Race (CBS) from last night is missing skip for us.



alanisrox69 said:


> Emailed Margret around 530pm EST and still don't have skip mode on my Plus as of 120am. Forced a few connections and rebooted.
> 
> What software does everyone else have? I'm on 20.5.6RC21, Verizon Fios.


We have SkipMode with the same version as you.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I watch a lot of CBS and have never had a CBS show missing skip.
> 
> Maryland and Bolt.


Perhaps it is a local issue? If you get Skip on Scorpion and NCIS:NO, as others have, I wonder what's wrong with my CBS feed?



choco said:


> Amazing Race (CBS) from last night is missing skip for us.
> 
> We have SkipMode with the same version as you.


I set recordings for NBC and CBS last night. I noticed the missing program also. You would think one program would fit all, even if it's by time zone.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps it is a local issue? If you get Skip on Scorpion and NCIS:NO, as others have, I wonder what's wrong with my CBS feed? I set recordings for NBC and CBS last night. I noticed the missing program also. You would think one program would fit all, even if it's by time zone.


I don't watch scorpion or ncis.

Only once have I been missing skip on any show (can't remember what it was) that didn't have a reason (night of state of the union was a mess) since I got my Bolt in December.

I suggest listing Location in skip data posts.


----------



## cherry ghost

choco said:


> Amazing Race (CBS) from last night is missing skip for us.


I had it. I'm on Comcast.

The only show I can think of that hasn't had it recently are the two newest Walking Dead.


----------



## TonyBlunt

Emailed Margret yesterday, got skipmode on the Roamio, and on the minis after powering them off. Great service, and instant love for skipmode....


----------



## meckel

JoeKustra said:


> As the number one network, I'm surprised at missing skip on many CBS shows. Last night NBC was ok including the Tonight Show. CBS missed it with Hawaii Five-0 but was ok with Blue Bloods. While it might be a regional problem, it does seem to be forming a pattern.


I was also missing skip on Hawaii Five-0 last night.

I'm in Nashville on Comcast. I have also been missing skip on USA, SyFy and TNT for several weeks. The issues seemed to start around the same time Comcast switch MPEG-4. The 2 may not be related

I have been reporting missing skip mode via TiVo.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NoNose

I've PM'd Margret two times to request that SkipMode be activated on my Basic OTA and Minis. The first time was back on the day it was announced that contacting her was an option. Neither time has worked so far.

What are people using to contact her? A PM through TiVo Community Forum, or an direct email address? I've got a funny feeling I've missed getting the request to her somehow.

Thanks.


----------



## Expidia

How is skip mode working on OTH roamio's that just got skip?

I wonder if TW or comcast is somehow blocking some of us from getting us sip tagged network by doing something with their cable fee?

I just thought it needed to take more time to sync showing more shows skip tagged since i've only had it for a day or two?


----------



## choco

We're on Cox in southern CA.

For us, it's not really specific channels that are missing skip. It's just certain shows. Even though Amazing Race was missing it, other CBS shows (Good Wife and CSI Cyber) have had it. Looking back through deleted shows, it seems Colony (USA) and Shannara Chronicles (MTV) have consistently been missing it for many weeks, although we haven't recorded much else on those channels recently, so I don't know if other shows would have had it or not.


----------



## TivoJD

I found this link in the support pages as a place to report skipmode issues (at the bottom of the skipmode support page). I reported one that I had (The Mysteries of Laura on NBC) not having skip, but it hasn't showed up as of yet.

http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## Jed1

NoNose said:


> I've PM'd Margret two times to request that SkipMode be activated on my Basic OTA and Minis. The first time was back on the day it was announced that contacting her was an option. Neither time has worked so far.
> 
> What are people using to contact her? A PM through TiVo Community Forum, or an direct email address? I've got a funny feeling I've missed getting the request to her somehow.
> 
> Thanks.


You need to email her at [email protected] 
It is also important to note that Margret is not a TiVo Support agent. She is the VP of engineering and design at TiVo's corporate headquarters in California. TiVo Support is in Colorado.
Since it is the weekend she probably is not in the office so you will have to wait until Monday.


----------



## Expidia

choco said:


> We're on Cox in southern CA.
> 
> For us, it's not really specific channels that are missing skip. It's just certain shows. Even though Amazing Race was missing it, other CBS shows (Good Wife and CSI Cyber) have had it. Looking back through deleted shows, it seems Colony (USA) and Shannara Chronicles (MTV) have consistently been missing it for many weeks, although we haven't recorded much else on those channels recently, so I don't know if other shows would have had it or not.


I'm only using TW starter channels. Which is like 20 channels including the networks. I guess I'll have to one pass more shows to isolate whats going on.

Funny how as soon as skip was turned on . . . I instantly had 25 episodes of seinfeld tagged and 25 family feud and a few others like all shades of blue and all x files. Any hove law and orders tagged.

I don't really care what i'm watching, I just need media get me through 45 min on the elliptical each day without commercials


----------



## Jed1

Expidia said:


> How is skip mode working on OTH roamio's that just got skip?
> 
> I wonder if TW or comcast is somehow blocking some of us from getting us sip tagged network by doing something with their cable fee?
> 
> I just thought it needed to take more time to sync showing more shows skip tagged since i've only had it for a day or two?





choco said:


> We're on Cox in southern CA.
> 
> For us, it's not really specific channels that are missing skip. It's just certain shows. Even though Amazing Race was missing it, other CBS shows (Good Wife and CSI Cyber) have had it. Looking back through deleted shows, it seems Colony (USA) and Shannara Chronicles (MTV) have consistently been missing it for many weeks, although we haven't recorded much else on those channels recently, so I don't know if other shows would have had it or not.





TivoJD said:


> I found this link in the support pages as a place to report skipmode issues (at the bottom of the skipmode support page). I reported one that I had (The Mysteries of Laura on NBC) not having skip, but it hasn't showed up as of yet.
> 
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/p3075425841.aspx


If you are missing skip mode tags on shows report it in this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=538312


----------



## cherry ghost

choco said:


> We're on Cox in southern CA.
> 
> For us, it's not really specific channels that are missing skip. It's just certain shows. Even though Amazing Race was missing it, other CBS shows (Good Wife and CSI Cyber) have had it. Looking back through deleted shows, it seems Colony (USA) and Shannara Chronicles (MTV) have consistently been missing it for many weeks, although we haven't recorded much else on those channels recently, so I don't know if other shows would have had it or not.


I don't think MTV's on the list.


----------



## choco

TivoJD said:


> I found this link in the support pages as a place to report skipmode issues (at the bottom of the skipmode support page). I reported one that I had (The Mysteries of Laura on NBC) not having skip, but it hasn't showed up as of yet.
> 
> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/p3075425841.aspx


I just tried filling out that form, input the data, pressed the Next button expecting another page, and it just took me to the Tivo home page with no confirmation that the data was sent. I wonder if it even worked, lol.


----------



## choco

cherry ghost said:


> I don't think MTV's on the list.


Ah, thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Expidia

Has anyone found "any" news program that has skip yet? I don't care if its recorded and I'm watching it a day later?

I refuse to watch commercials anymore . . . insurance, auto or drug commercials. Especially the drug ones geared to 90 year olds and they say the drug names 20 times during the contraindications. 

Skip could not have come too soon.

But I need a skipped tag news source of some sort


----------



## zerdian1

Skip kicked in somewhere just before The Tonight Show was recorded last night.
It is the only show with SKIP so far on my Roamio Basic.
I never seem to get SKIP on The Late Show

So I now have SKIP on all my Roamios and Minis.


----------



## choco

Expidia said:


> Has anyone found "any" news program that has skip yet? I don't care if its recorded and I'm watching it a day later?


I'm not sure what type of news you're talking about, but the Tivo graphic others have posted in this thread say that "local news and sports" won't have skip.


----------



## lessd

choco said:


> I'm not sure what type of news you're talking about, but the Tivo graphic others have posted in this thread say that "local news and sports" won't have skip.


So far the 6:30pm national network news does not have skip on CBS,ABC, or NBC. I hope they correct that.


----------



## Expidia

choco said:


> I'm not sure what type of news you're talking about, but the Tivo graphic others have posted in this thread say that "local news and sports" won't have skip.


I dont care about local news. World news is more what im looking for.


----------



## Expidia

lessd said:


> So far the 6:30pm national network news does not have skip on CBS,ABC, or NBC. I hope they correct that.


i dont know if its a correction or its because some regional news repeats later on. Like fnc has bill oreilly on at 8 and then it repeats at 11 and maybe during the early AM.

i wonder if its an error or we will never see any network or cable news with skip?

i'll even take aljeezera. Its actually not a bad news broadcast. Its more fair and balanced than the abc, nbc and cbs swill.


----------



## UCLABB

Jed1 said:


> You need to email her at [email protected]
> It is also important to note that Margret is not a TiVo Support agent. She is the VP of engineering and design at TiVo's corporate headquarters in California. TiVo Support is in Colorado.
> Since it is the weekend she probably is not in the office so you will have to wait until Monday.


Also, don't send the TSNs of the minis, just the host.


----------



## UCLABB

Has anyone experienced the tag being activated at a later date? That is, a day or more after the airing without the tag? If not, I presume that TiVo can't just fix whatever problem caused the missing tag. It just seems so strange that it would be missing for some people but available for others. Info residing on different servers?


----------



## TivoJD

UCLABB said:


> Also, don't send the TSNs of the minis, just the host.


I had to send the Mini TSNs too for them to work. I sent Roamio Basic, Roamio Plus and 1 mini the first time and those were the only ones that had skipmode after a few hours. Next day I sent the other two minis to Margret and a few hours later they had skip.


----------



## manhole

Anyone getting it on TNT or AMC tv shows?


----------



## TivoJD

manhole said:


> Anyone getting it on TNT or AMC tv shows?


Yes, The Walking Dead on AMC had it.


----------



## UCLABB

TivoJD said:


> I had to send the Mini TSNs too for them to work. I sent Roamio Basic, Roamio Plus and 1 mini the first time and those were the only ones that had skipmode after a few hours. Next day I sent the other two minis to Margret and a few hours later they had skip.


Did you try rebooting the Minis before sending the TSNs in? Every post that I've read, and for me personally, you simply had to reboot the Mini.


----------



## kucharsk

How do you tell if you have it? I haven't seen any programs with a skip badge yet.


----------



## keenanSR

kucharsk said:


> How do you tell if you have it? I haven't seen any programs with a skip badge yet.


You'll see an icon next to shows that have it in the My Shows list.


----------



## mickinct

I've got skip mode on 2 of my 3 units when I access the other programs on the devices tab my programs on the other units do not show the programs with skip mode. yet if I access the programs directly on the unit that recorded the show with skip mode the green icon is there??? So you can only play programs with SM on the unit that recorded them??


----------



## atmuscarella

mickinct said:


> I've got skip mode on 2 of my 3 units when I access the other programs on the devices tab my programs on the other units do not show the programs with skip mode. yet if I access the programs directly on the unit that recorded the show with skip mode the green icon is there??? So you can only play programs with SM on the unit that recorded them??


Any unit that generally has SkipMode should be able to stream shows from another unit and if those shows show SkipMode on the other unit, SkipMode should still work.


----------



## mickinct

atmuscarella said:


> Any unit that generally has SkipMode should be able to stream shows from another unit and if those shows show SkipMode on the other unit, SkipMode should still work.


Follow up, the unit without SM does not show the SM icons from the other units with SM.


----------



## atmuscarella

mickinct said:


> Follow up, the unit without SM does not show the SM icons from the other units with SM.


That is normal, until it gets skipmode.


----------



## JoeKustra

So I have one basic Roamio with and one without. I used Blue Bloods, recorded on box with SM and with a green icon. I copied that program to the without box. It lost the SM icon. I doesn't show the SM icon in My Shows of the without box when viewed from the with box. I copied several Fox and ABC shows from the without box to my with box earlier today. They have not received the SM icon after several hours.

Those without skip: Castle, Lucifer and Second Chance. When viewed from the without box, the My Shows on the with box do not display SM icons.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> So I have one basic Roamio with and one without. I used Blue Bloods, recorded on box with SM and with a green icon. I copied that program to the without box. It lost the SM icon. I doesn't show the SM icon in My Shows of the without box when viewed from the with box. I copied several Fox and ABC shows from the without box to my with box earlier today. They have not received the SM icon after several hours.
> 
> Those without skip: Castle, Lucifer and Second Chance. When viewed from the without box, the My Shows on the with box do not display SM icons.


Sorry are you asking a question or just providing info?

*Edit:* If you are asking about Transfers (as apposed to Streaming) any transfer kills SkipMode on the copy. I just check again to make sure I was remembering it correctly, and I was. I think someone explain why at one point but I don't remember any more.


----------



## TivoJD

UCLABB said:


> Did you try rebooting the Minis before sending the TSNs in? Every post that I've read, and for me personally, you simply had to reboot the Mini.


Yes


----------



## mickinct

JoeKustra said:


> So I have one basic Roamio with and one without. I used Blue Bloods, recorded on box with SM and with a green icon. I copied that program to the without box. It lost the SM icon. I doesn't show the SM icon in My Shows of the without box when viewed from the with box. I copied several Fox and ABC shows from the without box to my with box earlier today. They have not received the SM icon after several hours.
> 
> Those without skip: Castle, Lucifer and Second Chance. When viewed from the without box, the My Shows on the with box do not display SM icons.


Joe did you recopy back to with box to see if the icons reappeared?


----------



## JoeKustra

atmuscarella said:


> Sorry are you asking a question or just providing info?
> 
> *Edit:* If you are asking about Transfers (as apposed to Streaming) any transfer kills SkipMode on the copy. I just check again to make sure I was remembering it correctly, and I was. I think someone explain why at one point but I don't remember any more.


Just observations. I don't have enough experience to make or even speculate any conclusions.

Transfer only.


----------



## JoeKustra

mickinct said:


> Joe did you recopy back to with box to see if the icons reappeared?


At this time, the copy that I transferred back to the with box has lost its SM ability.


----------



## mickinct

Now the question is if you use KMTTG to transfer program out with the metadata to another unit wiil it be there?


----------



## aaronwt

mickinct said:


> Now the question is if you use KMTTG to transfer program out with the metadata to another unit wiil it be there?


Even if you transfer TiVo to TiVo you lose Skip Mode. I've never had skip mode retained once transferred from the TiVo. Whether a direct transfer or using KMTTG.


----------



## TonyD79

JoeKustra said:


> Perhaps it is a local issue? If you get Skip on Scorpion and NCIS:NO, as others have, I wonder what's wrong with my CBS feed? I set recordings for NBC and CBS last night. I noticed the missing program also. You would think one program would fit all, even if it's by time zone.


I tested ncis New Orleans tonight and got skip on it.

Did you?


----------



## kucharsk

keenanSR said:


> You'll see an icon next to shows that have it in the My Shows list.


Yeah, nothing like that on anything.


----------



## JoeKustra

TonyD79 said:


> I tested ncis New Orleans tonight and got skip on it.
> 
> Did you?


No, my 1P is set to new only. I would have tested it but didn't notice it was on. Next time.


----------



## HerronScott

cherry ghost said:


> I had it. I'm on Comcast.
> The only show I can think of that hasn't had it recently are the two newest Walking Dead.


Comcast here as well and no problems with Skip Mode on Walking Dead. We must be lucky as all of the shows that we record that are supposed to have it have had it and we have quite a back log of shows to watch as well (and some I've just not deleted yet going back quite a few months as waiting to make sure my son got them all).

Scott


----------



## filovirus

Do I have to restart the roamio after the update to activate skipmode? Does the Tivo automatically restart itself after an update/connection to the Tivo network?


----------



## JoeKustra

filovirus said:


> Do I have to restart the roamio after the update to activate skipmode? Does the Tivo automatically restart itself after an update/connection to the Tivo network?


Not required. You might get a message soon after it's activated. I have heard that a Mini connected may need a restart.


----------



## skypros

I didn't have to restart my Roamio-Plus unit..... But my Mini required a restart for the skip-mode to be enabled.



filovirus said:


> Do I have to restart the roamio after the update to activate skipmode? Does the Tivo automatically restart itself after an update/connection to the Tivo network?


----------



## lessd

Expidia said:


> i dont know if its a correction or its because some regional news repeats later on. Like fnc has bill oreilly on at 8 and then it repeats at 11 and maybe during the early AM.
> 
> i wonder if its an error or we will never see any network or cable news with skip?
> 
> i'll even take aljeezera. Its actually not a bad news broadcast. Its more fair and balanced than the abc, nbc and cbs swill.


Aljeezera is going off the air (that what someone reported on this Forum) but I would like skip on the national network news at least.


----------



## Expidia

Wow, the oscars live from the red carpet (1.5 hrs) has skip and it was live on ABC. But not the oscars also on ABC. At least we are making a little headway here 

Just so I can get a handle on how these recordings work . . . why did it record "3" red carpet recordings?
the first 2 are 30 min in length.
The 3rd one is the one with skip and is 1.5 hrs.
All were on ABC (including the oscar).


----------



## TonyD79

Expidia said:


> Wow, the oscars live from the red carpet (1.5 hrs) has skip and it was live on CBS. But not the oscars. At least we are making a little headway here


Oscars had skip here.


----------



## Expidia

TonyD79 said:


> Oscars had skip here.


Thx. I'll try using that email link to report a skip issue.


----------



## Patrickcg

The only odd one I noticed so far is THE TONIGHT SHOW gets skip mode, but JIMMY KIMMEL LIVE and LATE SHOW WITH STEPHEN COLBERT do not.


----------



## spamymaps

Finally got skil mode on my OTA yesterday. Holy crap this thing is amazing!


----------



## JoeKustra

Patrickcg said:


> The only odd one I noticed so far is THE TONIGHT SHOW gets skip mode, but JIMMY KIMMEL LIVE and LATE SHOW WITH STEPHEN COLBERT do not.


It's also my observation. CBS is only 50% SM, NBC is 100%.


----------



## mickinct

The OSCARS were on ABC.


----------



## cwoody222

Expidia said:


> Wow, the oscars live from the red carpet (1.5 hrs) has skip and it was live on CBS. But not the oscars. At least we are making a little headway here
> 
> Just so I can get a handle on how these recordings work . . . why did it record "3" red carpet recordings?
> the first 2 are 30 min in length.
> The 3rd one is the one with skip and is 1.5 hrs'
> All were recorded on CBS.


That's how ABC (not CBS) chose to list them in the guide - as separate shows, not one big show.

In my market, the local news was sandwiched in the middle so that's likely why.


----------



## Patrickcg

JoeKustra said:


> It's also my observation. CBS is only 50% SM, NBC is 100%.


It's covered everything for me on prime time. It's just the late night shows that I only get coverage on one network and not the other two.


----------



## miketx

Still no skipmode on my Plus, OTA, or Minis. I'm in the Dallas area. I got the email from Tivo on Friday 2/26 saying it was available....but nothing yet. I've forced a connection. Oh well, guess I wait.


----------



## keenanSR

humbb said:


> I had an interesting experience that might discount the conspiracy theories. Last week's People vs OJ episode on FX didn't include SM on it's initial run. I then did a manual recording (@ 2am!!) a few days later of the same episode. When I checked the next morning, the new recording had the green SM badge. I noticed that the FX schedule had a double broadcast of the initial run back to back, so maybe they tagged the second one by mistake (or maybe even by design) and that carried over to the subsequent reruns.
> 
> [Edit: I should also mention that following the initial recording, I reported the problem on the SkipMode survey site.]
> 
> As an experiment, maybe others who miss the SM coding on the initial broadcast of a show that has reruns following can try recording a later version and see if the tags show up.


Recorded Suits on two reruns and still no SM. The show appears to be completely off the SM radar, at least for my Roamio Pro.


----------



## humbb

keenanSR said:


> Recorded Suits on two reruns and still no SM. The show appears to be completely off the SM radar, at least for my Roamio Pro.


Same for me on the Saturday morning rerun recording of Suits - no SM.

So for me at least, the ONLY instance where the rerun produced SM where the first run didn't was People vs OJ, S1E3 on FX. The following week, Episode 4 did have SM.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Wow, I'd missed this thread for a while. Gonna have to check when I get home.

But this SkipMode isn't retroactive, is it? Meaning something I'd recording a few weeks (or months) ago wouldn't have that, would it?


----------



## JoeKustra

NickTheGreat said:


> Wow, I'd missed this thread for a while. Gonna have to check when I get home.
> 
> But this SkipMode isn't retroactive, is it? Meaning something I'd recording a few weeks (or months) ago wouldn't have that, would it?


I think Nov. 1 is the start. It's when the Bolt was released.


----------



## eric102

NickTheGreat said:


> Wow, I'd missed this thread for a while. Gonna have to check when I get home.
> 
> But this SkipMode isn't retroactive, is it? Meaning something I'd recording a few weeks (or months) ago wouldn't have that, would it?


It is retroactive, even your deleted shows will have it.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> I think Nov. 1 is the start. It's when the Bolt was released.


The Bolt was release near the end of September, and I am pretty sure SkipMode was being tested before that .


----------



## eric102

atmuscarella said:


> The Bolt was release near the end of September, and I am pretty sure SkipMode was being tested before that .


Yep, I have a show with skip in my Bolt's deleted file dated 10/5.


----------



## bam1220

miketx said:


> Still no skipmode on my Plus, OTA, or Minis. I'm in the Dallas area. I got the email from Tivo on Friday 2/26 saying it was available....but nothing yet. I've forced a connection. Oh well, guess I wait.


I'm in Allen just North of you and I just got skip mode today on my Roamio OTA. I had to force a connect to get it. Good luck.


----------



## miketx

I'm in Allen also...and forced connections on my Plus and OTA. Nothing. Guess I'll try again.

Mike


----------



## Chevelleman

Did anyone notice if you start the program through the TiVo app it doesn't see the Skip mode? Only if I start the program through the TiVo onscreen menu.


----------



## moyekj

Chevelleman said:


> Did anyone notice if you start the program through the TiVo app it doesn't see the Skip mode? Only if I start the program through the TiVo onscreen menu.


 Yes, that issue has been there from the start (for Bolts as well). I've reported it to TiVo a while back but would be surprised if it actually gets fixed.


----------



## Chevelleman

moyekj said:


> Yes, that issue has been there from the start (for Bolts as well).


Alright I just wanted to make sure it was just not me.


----------



## Photo_guy

miketx said:


> I'm in Allen also...and forced connections on my Plus and OTA. Nothing. Guess I'll try again.
> 
> Mike


Not sure it is location dependent.
I have two OTA's and only one has skip so far. The one that has it was the first I purchased (about 5 months before the other). They may be going down a list of TSN numbers from top to bottom.


----------



## JoeKustra

Photo_guy said:


> Not sure it is location dependent.
> I have two OTA's and only one has skip so far. The one that has it was the first I purchased (about 5 months before the other). They may be going down a list of TSN numbers from top to bottom.


That's logical. Of my two basic Roamios, only the oldest has SM. It's also the only one on the priority list.


----------



## mickinct

JoeKustra said:


> That's logical. Of my two basic Roamios, only the oldest has SM. It's also the only one on the priority list.


My 3rd one just got it this afternoon. Now all have it.


----------



## Wpsiii

I called TiVo Tech Support today to ask when I will get SkipMode on my Roamio. He said the rollout is proceeding and even though he couldn't give me a specific date, they expect to be complete "within the week".


----------



## alanisrox69

Emailed Margret again this afternoon. Came home from work around 630, forced a connection, (loaded really quick), no skip mode. About 30mins later the screen flashed and I had Skip icons on my shows!!! Wahoo!!!


----------



## jkudlacz

Just got my skip mode after emailing Margret yesterday. Can't wait to use it, also hoping it will make its way to TiVo app, but I have a feeling that TiVo is trying to figure out how to deal with buffer when user skips. Will work fine on downloads but if you are streaming the show then buffer will need to get past the commercial break in order to offer users seamless experience. Anyhow, super excited for skip mode.


----------



## swyman18

RoamioJeff said:


> Indeed, at this point in the game, it would appear that the solution is clear for customers of the minority of those remaining units not yet updated.


As much as I want to email Margret, I think I'm going to deliberately wait to see if I get it within the next week. Just out of curiosity to see where I fit in on the list...


----------



## cjgadd3

Been forcing connections all weekend trying to get skipmode with no luck. Emailed Margret today about noon today and it turned up about 5 PM. Don't know if it was a coincidence or not. It seems to work well on my Roamio Plus. Happy now!


----------



## joewom

swyman18 said:


> As much as I want to email Margret, I think I'm going to deliberately wait to see if I get it within the next week. Just out of curiosity to see where I fit in on the list...


I just got it tonight! I also need to say I emailed her Friday. But that was after I saw her say too but before I saw her also say she said she gives.


----------



## series5orpremier

Photo_guy said:


> They may be going down a list of TSN numbers from top to bottom.


I don't think so. I bought both my Roamios the first day they were available for sale and they're both still waiting for Skip.


----------



## RonInMass

I emailed Margret yesterday afternoon and last night had skip mode!


----------



## teeitup

Maybe coincidence but emailed Margret and now have skip on Roamio and 4 Minis

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------



## swyman18

Wow, only 2 posts in the last 11 hours or so. I guess almost everyone must be happy now. 

I'm still waiting on my Roamio Basic. I am refraining from emailing Margret because now I'm really curious to see if it ever arrives on its own. Still over a week to go according to their latest "deadline".


----------



## senorgregster

I coincidentally got skipmode shortly after sending an email to Margret. Thanks Margret!


----------



## TiVotion

Skip mode is one of the most wonderful TiVo features to come along in a long time. I'm enjoying the heck out of it.


----------



## Kracko

swyman18 said:


> Wow, only 2 posts in the last 11 hours or so. I guess almost everyone must be happy now. .


Nope. I still don't have it. However, I was slapped down by a troll for chiming in earlier on this thread with some information so I'm just sitting back and seeing how this plays out.


----------



## swyman18

Kracko said:


> Nope. I still don't have it. However, I was slapped down by a troll for chiming in earlier on this thread with some information so I'm just sitting back and seeing how this plays out.


I hear ya... I am sitting back also and very interested to see when/if I get it without any action on my part.


----------



## Humble

I emailed Margret and had Skipmode the next day. It is the best thing Tivo has done in the 10 years I have owned various Tivo's. I currently am using the Roamio Plus and did no updating to make it work.


----------



## Tivo Tuna

What is Margaret's email and what EXACTLY should I write??


----------



## Humble

Tivo Tuna said:


> What is Margaret's email and what EXACTLY should I write??


To: [email protected]

Start with your TSN which can be located in the systems information section when you click on Tivo: Then, : "Margret; I would like to meet your challenge and have Skipmode on my Tivo". Thanks in advance for your help.

name
phone number


----------



## Photo_guy

swyman18 said:


> I hear ya... I am sitting back also and very interested to see when/if I get it without any action on my part.


I am also waiting for the 'natural' rollout. While I appreciate what she is doing for us, I will save my requests for help from Tivo Margret for more important 'issues'. I consider this a free upgrade of capability so I will cut Tivo some slack if they miss there own 'promised' dates.

FYI - I have received the update on one of my two OTA boxes so far. (Of course it is the lesser utilized one.)


----------



## JoeKustra

swyman18 said:


> I hear ya... I am sitting back also and very interested to see when/if I get it without any action on my part.


No action on my part and my second basic Roamio received skip mode last night. It's not on the priority update list either.


----------



## user31621

I emailed Margret over the weekend and had Skipmode on my OTA on Monday. Very nice, thanks Margret!


----------



## HeatherA

I just sent an email to Margret too. She's always fabulous about helping us out.


----------



## tampa8

My Roamio OTA got Skip Mode last night, works very well. I see it available for most shows I had already recorded, some showed the tag a few hours after the update. It works from my Mini though I had to reboot it. I did not put my TSN on the list to get early update.


----------



## andyw715

Tivo Tuna said:


> What is Margaret's email and what EXACTLY should I write??


"Hey babe....how _you_ doin'?"


----------



## thefisch

Thought about emailing, but now I am waiting to see when I get SM 'naturally'. Anyone else waiting?


----------



## c133roamioerrors

SF bay area user and still don't have skip. I did lose all sound yesterday for the first time and had to reboot.


----------



## ccpetersen

thefisch said:


> Thought about emailing, but now I am waiting to see when I get SM 'naturally'. Anyone else waiting?


 I think a bunch of people are still waiting including myself.


----------



## MychaelP

thefisch said:


> Thought about emailing, but now I am waiting to see when I get SM 'naturally'. Anyone else waiting?


Still waiting here Roamio OTA. Such a strange update we are getting. We get an e-mail telling us we have a new feature, but we don't have that feature. 
Someone should go back to marketing school. If I did something like that at my office I'd get reprimanded. Or they would simply replace me. 
I wonder how many customer service calls they are getting asking how to access a feature they were e-mailed that they have?


----------



## foghorn2

thefisch said:


> Thought about emailing, but now I am waiting to see when I get SM 'naturally'. Anyone else waiting?


No silicone and unshaven SM, no need to call Margret.

Sorry.. couldnt resist. 

I only have one of my 3 on skip. Waiting for a immaculate, virgin, pure conception of Skip too.


----------



## ELPHILLIPS

Roamio Plus, Cox, Phoenix area, still waiting.


----------



## NickTheGreat

Still waiting with a Basic Roamio.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

skip mode is easily the best feature ever on Tivo. Don't know how I lived without this


----------



## Photo_guy

Photo_guy said:


> I am also waiting for the 'natural' rollout. While I appreciate what she is doing for us, I will save my requests for help from Tivo Margret for more important 'issues'. I consider this a free upgrade of capability so I will cut Tivo some slack if they miss there own 'promised' dates.
> 
> FYI - I have received the update on one of my two OTA boxes so far. (Of course it is the lesser utilized one.)


Aaaannnnddd...It's here. Skip mode just arrived on my OTA through 'natural skipmode birth'.

Should be fun to play with. This is an excellent additional feature and a pleasant surprise.


----------



## consumedsoul

NickTheGreat said:


> Still waiting with a Basic Roamio.


Still waiting on basic Roamio as well.


----------



## eric102

Photo_guy said:


> Aaaannnnddd...It's here. Skip mode just arrived on my OTA through 'natural skipmode birth'.
> 
> Should be fun to play with. This is an excellent additional feature and a pleasant surprise.


Arrived within the last few hours on my basic also, didn't e-mail Margaret.


----------



## CraigK

thefisch said:


> Thought about emailing, but now I am waiting to see when I get SM 'naturally'. Anyone else waiting?


Waiting naturally on our two Roamio Plus TiVos.


----------



## hefe

My basic Roamio got it today! It's great!


----------



## mrmulliner

Just noticed today that it's here (SW of Portland, OR).


----------



## NickTheGreat

consumedsoul said:


> Still waiting on basic Roamio as well.


It was there last night! :up:


----------



## ss-stingray

We got it here in SW Florida. I didn't get the mail from Tivo until today that I have been upgraded to skip. This is by far the best Tivo feature added ever ! All my previous recordings had the green skip button. Only one show didn't have skip. That was Blindsided on CBS recorded last night. I also checked my deleted programs and they had the green skip too. After watching one recording I'm already spoiled ...........


----------



## c133roamioerrors

SF Bay Area, Comcast, still waiting. Two messages saying I have it but I don't.


----------



## 4d3fect

Just got the email, tried it, works on most, not all, shows, cool.

ETA: this is the only hardware I've ever owned that was improved AFTER I bought it. That, I like. Maybe I'm just easily impressed.


----------



## phughes200

Got it in NC. Still shocked that they upgraded the Roamio OTA with this feature. Most of my previously recorded show now have skip.


----------



## L David Matheny

phughes200 said:


> Got it in NC. Still shocked that they upgraded the Roamio OTA with this feature. Most of my previously recorded show now have skip.


My Roamio (4-tuner, used for OTA) finally got SkipMode sometime last night. After trying it today, I like the convenience a lot, and it will certainly save wear and tear on my remote. But I still like QuickMode better, because that actually saves me valuable time.

I'm in SE Ohio, but I doubt that location matters much now.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> SF Bay Area, Comcast, still waiting. Two messages saying I have it but I don't.


Have you sent a message to Margret?


----------



## MGMims

I've had skipmode on my Roamio Pro for a couple of weeks so I got a new Roamio Plus and I'm still waiting on the Plus to get it


----------



## judyn

Just noticed it last night on our Roamio OTA in Rockport, TX. Got the email today. Not all programs, so you might not notice it.


----------



## Jed1

My two base Roamios received skip mode today for the second time. I got skip mode early last Thursday from Margret but I never received the email and message that my Roamios were skip mode upgraded. Both of my units got the message and I received the email at noon today.

Another thing I found out is RCN TiVos got HBO GO the same time we did and they also got the winter update when we got it also. It seems that TiVo is no longer with holding the software updates to the MSO units.


----------



## rainwater

Jed1 said:


> My two base Roamios received skip mode today for the second time. I got skip mode early last Thursday from Margret but I never received the email and message that my Roamios were skip mode upgraded. Both of my units got the message and I received the email at noon today.


You didn't get SkipMode twice. That message was just sent out to all Roamio users notifying them of the feature.


----------



## series5orpremier

Didn't get it from forced afternoon connections today but I forced connections shortly before prime time and my virgin SkipMode showed up less than an hour later on both a Roamio Basic and Roamio OTA. Now I can lord my moral superiority over all those who sent Margret an e-mail . I received the generic February news e-mail last week.


----------



## UCLABB

rainwater said:


> You didn't get SkipMode twice. That message was just sent out to all Roamio users notifying them of the feature.


I haven't received an email or message tho I got it it 10 days ago as a result of emailing Margret. I'm peeved, to whom can I complain?


----------



## series5orpremier

I still haven't received any e-mail specific to me. The February newsletter trumpeted the arrival of SkipMode to Roamios. To receive those newsletters might be an option you select from your online TiVo account... I'm not sure.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

keenanSR said:


> Have you sent a message to Margret?


I'll just keep on waiting. The commitments keep on slipping. It's no big deal and why create more work. Just feels like a broken promise.


----------



## swyman18

Got it in my Roamio Basic here in Hawaii this afternoon. No email to Margret or any other action on my part.


----------



## kucharsk

Never mind; just showed up!


----------



## webjunkieus

I got SkipMode on my Roamio Plus last night, no email needed.


----------



## miketx

Just got my 2nd email this morning saying "yay....here's what your Skipmode does" (first email was Feb 26). Still don't have it, and have forced connections every day.

Either give me Skipmode, or quit sending me emails about how great it is.


----------



## foghorn2

Message for miketx:

Skip mode "its Great!"

- Tony the Tiger and Donald Trump


----------



## thefisch

Got SM 'naturally' on my roamio basic yesterday 3/3. First clue was getting the email. Then after work I checked the basic and the message and feature were there. Haven't gotten SM on my plus yet. Still waiting on my second SM to drop 'naturally'.


----------



## cwoody222

Got my first email today.

When I get home from work I'll see if I finally got the update.


----------



## TeamPace

I got Skip Mode on my Roamio Basic on 2/25 after an email to Margret. But the TiVo announcement email and notice on my Roamio just showed up yesterday 3/3/16. Wonder if the email and notice on the Roamio were from when I would have gotten it had I not emailed Margret?

I love SM and only wish it could be on every program as you get pretty spoiled by it. I did notice on a recent Blacklist that the timing was a couple of seconds late on it. It cut off a tiny bit of the program. Thats the first I noticed that. No biggie but I've seen comments that they have to be careful with that as it would be considered altering the copy righted material.

Long live TiVo!


----------



## mjh

Skipmode working on my Roamio OTA and both attached mini's as of last night. Didn't realize it would apply to recordings made in the past. But it does and works just fine.

After having used it to watch two episodes of The Big Bang Theory, I like it but it's only a minor improvement IMHO. For example, I have a 1-minute pre-pad for this recording. Which means that it usually starts off in commercial. If I press the green-d button, it doesn't skip to the beginning of the show. It skips to the segment after the first commercial break.

That said it's still pretty cool. I like my tivo more with it than without.


----------



## Kracko

Update: Came home from work. No skip mode. Forced an update. Didn't reboot. Skip mode was there.


----------



## JBDragon

I got Skipmode Yesterday!!! I love it!!! How about Skip mode for Tivo Online!!! Because I watch a lot on my computer and Skip Mode would be nice. After all if it's working on the Tivo, shouldn't it also work on my PC? Works on my Tivo Mini's, so why not my PC!!! Take it to the next logical step.


----------



## toricred

mjh said:


> Skipmode working on my Roamio OTA and both attached mini's as of last night. Didn't realize it would apply to recordings made in the past. But it does and works just fine.
> 
> After having used it to watch two episodes of The Big Bang Theory, I like it but it's only a minor improvement IMHO. For example, I have a 1-minute pre-pad for this recording. Which means that it usually starts off in commercial. If I press the green-d button, it doesn't skip to the beginning of the show. It skips to the segment after the first commercial break.
> 
> That said it's still pretty cool. I like my tivo more with it than without.


Interesting. The first time I hit D it takes me to the beginning of the recording and I have 1 minute pre-pad and 2 minute post pad.


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> Got my first email today.
> 
> When I get home from work I'll see if I finally got the update.


Still nothing on my Roamio.


----------



## Megamind

mjh said:


> I have a 1-minute pre-pad for this recording. Which means that it usually starts off in commercial. If I press the green-d button, it doesn't skip to the beginning of the show. It skips to the segment after the first commercial break.


I pad nearly all of my recordings (including BBT) by one minute as well. Skipmode has always taken me to the beginning of the show, not to the segment after the first commercial. Not sure why your experience and mine are different.


----------



## TonyD79

Same. Always jumps to start of show. Unless the recording actually starts late. I've used that on BBT.


----------



## Wpsiii

Still no skipmode on my Roamios or minis. Called tech support again. Now they say the rollout will be complete on 9 March.


----------



## HerronScott

Wpsiii said:


> Still no skipmode on my Roamios or minis. Called tech support again. Now they say the rollout will be complete on 9 March.


Right that was reported about 10 pages back on the 25th and the TiVo Support page was updated to reflect the changed completion date.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPortalArticleViewPage?artURL=/articles/Features_Use/SkipMode

Scott


----------



## Chuck_IV

Finally got skipmode on both my main Tivos yesterday. What about Minis? Will they get skipmode too and to just wait till the 9th or is it only the main Tivos that get it?


----------



## JoeKustra

Chuck_IV said:


> Finally got skipmode on both my main Tivos yesterday. What about Minis? Will they get skipmode too and to just wait till the 9th or is it only the main Tivos that get it?


It has been posted that a restart of the Mini will let it get access to SM.


----------



## tomhorsley

I've got skip mode on my Roamio. One movie in suggestions has a "skip" icon next to it. No other programs anywhere on the box are showing "skip". This is about as useful as I thought it would be .


----------



## connie_w

tomhorsley said:


> I've got skip mode on my Roamio. One movie in suggestions has a "skip" icon next to it. No other programs anywhere on the box are showing "skip". This is about as useful as I thought it would be .


I have Roamio OTA and almost every series type program I've DVR'd has skip mode. News does not, local programming does not.


----------



## ELPHILLIPS

Got mine yesterday. Tried to program the D button into my model 890 Harmony Remote without success so far.


----------



## JoeKustra

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Got mine yesterday. Tried to program the D button into my model 890 Harmony Remote without success so far.


I like channel up better.


----------



## NJ Webel

ELPHILLIPS said:


> Got mine yesterday. Tried to program the D button into my model 890 Harmony Remote without success so far.


The 'channel up' button works too, and is far easier for those of us with non Tivo remotes. :up:


----------



## rcji

What is the software version number for SkipMode?


----------



## JoeKustra

rcji said:


> What is the software version number for SkipMode?


It's not actually related to a software version. I'm sure you have RC21 now, so it's a matter of them doing some kind of magic and you get it. It was like when Amazon and HBO appeared. Somebody does something and it becomes visible.


----------



## HerronScott

tomhorsley said:


> I've got skip mode on my Roamio. One movie in suggestions has a "skip" icon next to it. No other programs anywhere on the box are showing "skip". This is about as useful as I thought it would be .


Most of the shows we record have it.










Scott


----------



## connie_w

HerronScott said:


> Most of the shows we record have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


I even found the shows that were recorded before the skip mode showed up even have the skip feature. I had some shows from late January recorded. It was a surprise to see all of them with the Skip feature.


----------



## mainegeek

I still haven't seen it yet in Maine but deployment was supposed to be done by 3/9, right? So, maybe I just need to be patient.


----------



## JoeKustra

Anybody get SNL last night? It's not live on the west coast.


----------



## rainwater

connie_w said:


> I even found the shows that were recorded before the skip mode showed up even have the skip feature. I had some shows from late January recorded. It was a surprise to see all of them with the Skip feature.


They have been tagging shows for a long time it seems. I think it goes back at least 6-9 months.


----------



## Fernwood

We got it here in WNY this past week.


----------



## zerdian1

There are doing 50,000 TiVo's each night.
They had projected their exception completion as March 10th.

I think TiVo deserves a Round of Thanks from all its Roamio customers.

I know I am very happy to have 
QuickMode
New Channel Logos
and most importantly SkipMode.

So after this is complete some will ask WHAT's NEXT?

TiVo can expand SkipMode to More channels and / or Greater Time Slots.
They have much of 4 to Midnight on most of the 20 most popular channels.

Then there is the hidden question, of how LONG SkipMode will exist given advertisers, TV Networks and Studios trying to suppress it in Court.


----------



## Expidia

JoeKustra said:


> Anybody get SNL last night? It's not live on the west coast.


Yes, it recorded by one pass for me last night with skip mode too. Jonah Hill was the host.

Sometimes I lose one pass shows that did not record which has happened to me with SNL before on new shows. I usually delete the one pass and re-enter it and then it records correctly again. It was doing that for me even before skip.


----------



## Chevelleman

zerdian1 said:


> So after this is complete some will ask WHAT's NEXT?
> 
> TiVo can expand SkipMode to More channels and / or Greater Time Slots.
> They have much of 4 to Midnight on most of the 20 most popular channels.
> 
> Then there is the hidden question, of how LONG SkipMode will exist given advertisers, TV Networks and Studios trying to suppress it in Court.


They need to work on getting Skip mode to work with MPEG-4 before all of that. Then get going on other channels.


----------



## JoeKustra

Expidia said:


> Yes, it recorded by one pass for me last night with skip mode too. Jonah Hill was the host.
> 
> Sometimes I lose one pass shows that did not record which has happened to me with SNL before on new shows. I usually delete the one pass and re-enter it and then it records correctly again. It was doing that for me even before skip.


Interesting. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

zerdian1 said:


> Then there is the hidden question, of how LONG SkipMode will exist given advertisers, TV Networks and Studios trying to suppress it in Court.


The answer is TiVo has nothing to worry about in terms of retransmission contracts as Dish had.

Their big concern will not be courts, but MSOs as that is the new focus of their business. They could refuse to purchase TiVo equipment or even work with TiVo as Cox, Comcast or Buckeye are now doing.

That is where the threat to SM comes from.


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot

Expidia said:


> Yes, it recorded by one pass for me last night with skip mode too. Jonah Hill was the host.
> 
> Sometimes I lose one pass shows that did not record which has happened to me with SNL before on new shows. I usually delete the one pass and re-enter it and then it records correctly again. It was doing that for me even before skip.


I've never compared CC on SNL for East and West Coast but I could see how it might be done in real time on East and West Coast as Survivor is, which might prevent SM depending on Coast TiVo used for source edits (assume it is East Coast).


----------



## aaronwt

My GF said that Skipmode showed up on her Roamio Basic a few days ago. She said she loves it.


----------



## astrohip

zerdian1 said:


> Then there is the hidden question, of how LONG SkipMode will exist given advertisers, TV Networks and Studios trying to suppress it in Court.


There's no hidden question. There's no lawsuit. Right now, TiVo's SkipMode is just a pimple on the elephant's butt. Hardly anyone knows it's there. But if they get sued, suddenly the entire world is looking at it. The last thing any of these third parties want to do is draw attention to a feature that barely affects them.

Oh, and there's no basis for a lawsuit, but that rarely matters. 

Quit stirring up FUD.


----------



## hillyard

Still not here on my plus in Seattle


----------



## Photo_guy

SomeRandomIdiot said:


> The answer is TiVo has nothing to worry about in terms of retransmission contracts as Dish had.
> 
> Their big concern will not be courts, but MSOs as that is the new focus of their business. They could refuse to purchase TiVo equipment or even work with TiVo as Cox, Comcast or Buckeye are now doing.
> 
> That is where the threat to SM comes from.


And they have been working on it for quite some time.

http://www.fiercecable.com/story/ti...sabling-fast-forward-function-dvrs/2012-06-19


----------



## the block

I got it on my Roamio and I already love it. 30 sec skipping wasn't so annoying until you don't have to do it anymore.

I just hope my Minis will get it soon as well.


----------



## sushikitten

I guess I need to reprogram my Harmony remote with the D button. Or the channel up button I guess. Hope it goes smoothly.


----------



## wouldworker

You don't need to reprogram your remote. Just hit channel up, which should already be mapped to the channel up command on the remote.


----------



## sushikitten

Oh. So it's D or channel up? I guess I need to research a bit more.


----------



## JoeKustra

sushikitten said:


> Oh. So it's D or channel up? I guess I need to research a bit more.


Correct. Channel down takes you back also. My channel up/down is in good condition since, like my TV's speakers, its never been used before.


----------



## UCLABB

the block said:


> I got it on my Roamio and I already love it. 30 sec skipping wasn't so annoying until you don't have to do it anymore.
> 
> I just hope my Minis will get it soon as well.


All you have to do is restart your minis then they will have it too. Either restart through the help menu or pull the power.


----------



## ELPHILLIPS

sushikitten said:


> Oh. So it's D or channel up? I guess I need to research a bit more.


You don't have to reprogram the Harmony remote. The channel up - down is already there when you have the skip mode available. You don't need the D button.


----------



## the block

UCLABB said:


> All you have to do is restart your minis then they will have it too. Either restart through the help menu or pull the power.


Thanks, I'll try it today when I get home. :up:


----------



## joelkfla

Still waiting on a Roamio+ in Orlando FL on Bright House. I must be at the very bottom of the list.

It's like dodgeball in junior high.


----------



## rcji

Still waiting too on my Roamio + and Mini. 

Good thing I just found out about this feature coming only a few days ago so the wait doesn't seem so long.


----------



## miketx

We got skipmode on Saturday. Our Roamios (plus and OTA) and Gen 2 Minis didn't require a reboot. Our original Gen 1 Minis required a reboot.


----------



## Jdub321

Skip showed up today on my Roamio Plus and mini here in Houston, TX. What a great feature to have added!


----------



## sjam613

Still waiting for mine.


----------



## cwoody222

I have a message on my TiVo saying I now have SkipMode.

But I have zero skip icons in Now Playing.

 ?


----------



## cwoody222

cwoody222 said:


> I have a message on my TiVo saying I now have SkipMode.
> 
> But I have zero skip icons in Now Playing.
> 
> ?


Took about an hour but I have skip icons now!


----------



## the block

the block said:


> Thanks, I'll try it today when I get home. :up:


I have 2 minis, restarted both. One got Skipmode when it booted back up, the other didn't. Guess it still needs the software update.


----------



## dalabera

Good job Tivo! Another great feature to justify my roamio plus investment!
What's next?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ej42137

cwoody222 said:


> I have a message on my TiVo saying I now have SkipMode.
> 
> But I have zero skip icons in Now Playing.
> 
> ?


TiVo is in the process of rolling it out; they predict everyone will have it by 3/10. Getting the email has nothing to do with when it appears on your Roamio; some people got the email first, then SkipMode, others (such as myself) got SkipMode some days before getting their email.


----------



## connie_w

ej42137 said:


> TiVo is in the process of rolling it out; they predict everyone will have it by 3/10. Getting the email has nothing to do with when it appears on your Roamio; some people got the email first, then SkipMode, others (such as myself) got SkipMode some days before getting their email.


Very true. I noticed I had it and a couple days later I got the message that I had it. Also, it seems to me that it took a day or so before all the shows had skip mode icons on them. It was like I noticed the banner when I hit fast forward and then noticed shows with skip later that night and the next day more icons.


----------



## slowbiscuit

Chevelleman said:


> They need to work on getting Skip mode to work with MPEG-4 before all of that. Then get going on other channels.


Wow I just got it on my Plus and was wondering why a lot of shows didn't have SM even though the network was listed. Now I know it's because Comcast converted the channels to mpeg4 a couple of months ago. Most of what we watch is on cable channels that have been converted.

Another half-baked Tivo feature. Sigh.


----------



## Fleaser

Okay, so now my Roamio says I have Skip Mode. But the 3 programs I recorded last night (on major networks) do not have skip mode icons, nor do they "skip". Does this come later, or do I have a problem?


----------



## JoeKustra

Fleaser said:


> Okay, so now my Roamio says I have Skip Mode. But the 3 programs I recorded last night (on major networks) do not have skip mode icons, nor do they "skip". Does this come later, or do I have a problem?


Which three?


----------



## thefisch

thefisch said:


> Got SM 'naturally' on my roamio basic yesterday 3/3. First clue was getting the email. Then after work I checked the basic and the message and feature were there. Haven't gotten SM on my plus yet. Still waiting on my second SM to drop 'naturally'.


Finally got SM on my plus yesterday (3/7). I feel complete now.


----------



## Fleaser

JoeKustra said:


> Which three?


um...Castle and two others


----------



## JoeKustra

Fleaser said:


> um...Castle and two others


Not good. Castle worked for me.


----------



## Fleaser

JoeKustra said:


> Not good. Castle worked for me.


Question: Do you have Comcast?


----------



## JoeKustra

Fleaser said:


> Question: Do you have Comcast?


No, small cable company. Comcast is a few counties away. I'm about 80 miles from their HQ in Philly.


----------



## trip1eX

It finally arrived here. IMpressive as everyone says in my quickie test. Probably will make it more painful to use 30 second skip when forced to. Sad it doesn't apply to sports or local news or Judge Judy or the oscars/grammys etc. 

Very curious to see if this feature gets the wife to skip commercials. She never bothers. I think commercials are something she doesn't mind all that much and, worst case, are an excuse to check Facebook on her phone. Actually half the tv shows themselves are an excuse for her to check Facebook.


----------



## sushikitten

We got it and it's awesome.


----------



## hillyard

Got it today on my plus in Seattle


----------



## ss-stingray

trip1eX said:


> It finally arrived here. IMpressive as everyone says in my quickie test. Probably will make it more painful to use 30 second skip when forced to. Sad it doesn't apply to sports or local news or Judge Judy or the oscars/grammys etc.
> 
> Very curious to see if this feature gets the wife to skip commercials. She never bothers. I think commercials are something she doesn't mind all that much and, worst case, are an excuse to check Facebook on her phone. Actually half the tv shows themselves are an excuse for her to check Facebook.


 Ya ain't it great when you cancel a One Pass on a bad show and latter you see that the show got canceled ?


----------



## manhole

I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


----------



## teeitup

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


I've got skip mode on better call Saul.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarheelblue32

teeitup said:


> I've got skip mode on better call Saul.


As do I.


----------



## Chevelleman

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


If you're on Comcast it could be because their MPEG-4.


----------



## manhole

Chevelleman said:


> If you're on Comcast it could be because their MPEG-4.


Why does MPEG4 matter?


----------



## Chevelleman

manhole said:


> Why does MPEG4 matter?


Skip mode does not work(right now) with MPEG-4 encoded channels.

I feel I should make a forum topic just to inform people about this. I bet a lot of people on Comast are wondering why skip mode doesn't work on their cable channels.


----------



## HerronScott

Fleaser said:


> Question: Do you have Comcast?


This episode of Castle has SkipMode here in VA with Comcast (and the 2 before it that we haven't watched yet).

Scott


----------



## Fleaser

and now, to close out this discussion (for me, anyway).

I have confirmed I do have Skip Mode on my Roamio with Comcast. Last night I got a second message announcing Skip Mode, and I noted several recorded programs with the "skip" flag. Now I'm also noticing that many programs recorded prior to last night are also flagged for "skip" I also tested and confirmed it works. Thanks, everyone for the interest and information.


----------



## JoeKustra

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


No problem with Major Crimes. E1 and E2 were enabled after I received SM since I haven't watched them yet. Last of the five will be Monday.


----------



## ebockelman

Last night my Plus got it. I had to reboot the Mini for it to show up there.


----------



## fcfc2

ebockelman said:


> Last night my Plus got it. I had to reboot the Mini for it to show up there.


Same here. I thought I was going to be left out....but restarted my minis and all those little green stickers were there. I just tested it quickly on a "Limitless" episode and it's working.


----------



## mjh

toricred said:


> Interesting. The first time I hit D it takes me to the beginning of the recording and I have 1 minute pre-pad and 2 minute post pad.





Megamind said:


> I pad nearly all of my recordings (including BBT) by one minute as well. Skipmode has always taken me to the beginning of the show, not to the segment after the first commercial. Not sure why your experience and mine are different.





TonyD79 said:


> Same. Always jumps to start of show. Unless the recording actually starts late. I've used that on BBT.


Well, you are all correct. SM is *now* taking me to the beginning of the show. The first day, it was taking me to the second segment of the show. I tried it multiple times on all of my devices and it behaved the same way. Yesterday I tried it again. Same recordings. Same devices. And now it's behaving like you describe it.

That was an odd problem. But glad it's gone.


----------



## nessie

I got SM on last week's Jeopardy episodes, but not this week's. Anyone else?


----------



## gersh49

nessie said:


> i got sm on last week's jeopardy episodes, but not this week's. Anyone else?


+1


----------



## RoamioJeff

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


I got it on BCS.


----------



## astrohip

nessie said:


> I got SM on last week's Jeopardy episodes, but not this week's. Anyone else?


I've noticed I get it, but not for several hours. We have a relatively early J here in Houston, at 3:00C. And I usually watch it shortly thereafter, so no skip. But I've noticed on my backup Roamio, which often sits for a day or two without me checking it, Jeopardy has *[SKIP]*. So it shows up at some point.


----------



## EMcTx

astrohip said:


> I've noticed I get it, but not for several hours. We have a relatively early J here in Houston, at 3:00C. And I usually watch it shortly thereafter, so no skip. But I've noticed on my backup Roamio, which often sits for a day or two without me checking it, Jeopardy has *[SKIP]*. So it shows up at some point.


I'm also in Houston, and I have quite a few episodes of Jeopardy saved up. So far, only one has skipmode. I'm on the Tivo Roamio HD. Does anyone know if the 4-10:30 window is Eastern time, or whichever time zone you live in? I didn't know if I could report Jeopardy since it comes on at 3, and since it's a syndicated program.


----------



## joewom

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


I have it on both.


----------



## JoeKustra

manhole said:


> I'm not getting skip mode on "Major Crimes" or "Better Call Saul" which are both on during prime time. Is anyone getting skip mode on either of these programs?


AMC has a repeat of BCS just after midnight. If you try again it might get skip mode.


----------



## bobdec01

Chevelleman said:


> Skip mode does not work(right now) with MPEG-4 encoded channels.
> 
> I feel I should make a forum topic just to inform people about this. I bet a lot of people on Comast are wondering why skip mode doesn't work on their cable channels.


Is there anything official on this, searched around and could not find any more info.. I know the Atlanta area went MPEG-4 last year (had to dump all my HD Tivo's). No SM on my Roamio or Mini's yet.. Just to verify.. are there any Comcast MPEG-4 users out there that have SM working ?


----------



## JoeKustra

bobdec01 said:


> Is there anything official on this, searched around and could not find any more info.. I know the Atlanta area went MPEG-4 last year (had to dump all my HD Tivo's). No SM on my Roamio or Mini's yet.. Just to verify.. are there any Comcast MPEG-4 users out there that have SM working ?


It has been proposed that a thread should be started like: "Comcast, MPEG-4 and Skip Mode".

I would, but I don't have Comcast or MPEG-4 or any SM problems beyond CBS Late Night.


----------



## Chevelleman

JoeKustra said:


> It has been proposed that a thread should be started like: "Comcast, MPEG-4 and Skip Mode".
> 
> I would, but I don't have Comcast or MPEG-4 or any SM problems beyond CBS Late Night.


I finally did it.


----------



## astrohip

EMcTx said:


> I'm also in Houston, and I have quite a few episodes of Jeopardy saved up. So far, only one has skipmode. I'm on the Tivo Roamio HD. Does anyone know if the 4-10:30 window is Eastern time, or whichever time zone you live in? I didn't know if I could report Jeopardy since it comes on at 3, and since it's a syndicated program.


I went in to the Deleted Recordings to check. Strange results:

Wed & Thur of last week, no Skip
Fri & Sat, Skip (and Sat was a syndicated repeat)
Mon, Tues, Wed, no Skip

So only one new run was Skip, and that was Friday.


----------



## JoeKustra

JoeKustra said:


> AMC has a repeat of BCS just after midnight. If you try again it might get skip mode.


This morning's recording of BCS includes SM.


----------



## slowbiscuit

bobdec01 said:


> Is there anything official on this, searched around and could not find any more info.. I know the Atlanta area went MPEG-4 last year (had to dump all my HD Tivo's). No SM on my Roamio or Mini's yet.. Just to verify.. are there any Comcast MPEG-4 users out there that have SM working ?


Two things - Tivo HDs got a software update to support mpeg4 so you dumped them prematurely (but good call anyway, those boxes are ancient). Second, I'm in the ATL and got SM this week but NONE of the mpeg4 channels have shows with SM.

There is definitely an issue with SM and mpeg4, on Comcast at least. But as mentioned it probably should go in the other thread.


----------



## odinala

I have a Roamio Plus and two Mini's; the Plus and one Mini has the skip function the other Mini does not. I've tried reconnecting numerous times, unplugged the Mini all to no avail. The Mini's are the same model. Any ideas?


----------



## JoeKustra

I think I just saw the SM icon on last night's Elementary go away. Am I seeing things? I swear it was there when I checked an hour ago.


----------



## keenanSR

JoeKustra said:


> I think I just saw the SM icon on last night's Elementary go away. Am I seeing things? I swear it was there when I checked an our ago.


I have it on my recording, in fact, I have SM on 10 Elementary episodes going all the way back to the Jan 7th episode, which is the oldest in my deleted "pile".


----------



## NYHeel

Just got the email from TiVo that I have skip mode. I actually got awhile ago by emailing Margaret but I wonder if I would have waited until now had I not sent the email.


----------



## krkaufman

JoeKustra said:


> I think I just saw the SM icon on last night's Elementary go away. Am I seeing things? I swear it was there when I checked an hour ago.


One thing I've noticed is that an episode may have SkipMode enabled -- with the 'Skip' icon appearing within an episode's details page and SkipMode working properly during playback -- but the 'Skip' icon may take a while to appear at a given show's episode listing level in the UI.


----------



## jth tv

I just found myself annoyed at a show that did Not have skipmode, golly.


----------



## connie_w

JoeKustra said:


> I think I just saw the SM icon on last night's Elementary go away. Am I seeing things? I swear it was there when I checked an hour ago.


I'm pretty sure I saw that happen on another show last week.


----------



## cmaquilino16

I live in ATL and I get skip mode sometimes on my roamio pro, like one day nbc shows then cbs shows but not all the time, the only channel that gets me skip is fox shows. So maybe someone can answer this I TiVo Grimm tonite no skip, but last week I had skip on that show. Same thing for shades of blue last night no skip.Are all the local channels getting skip mode or just some. I got Comcast cable. Is there a channel list of skip mode channels or is Comcast messing up the skip mode. 

Thanks


----------



## Chevelleman

cmaquilino16 said:


> I live in ATL and I get skip mode sometimes on my roamio pro, like one day nbc shows then cbs shows but not all the time, the only channel that gets me skip is fox shows. So maybe someone can answer this I TiVo Grimm tonite no skip, but last week I had skip on that show. Same thing for shades of blue last night no skip.Are all the local channels getting skip mode or just some. I got Comcast cable. Is there a channel list of skip mode channels or is Comcast messing up the skip mode.
> 
> Thanks


If Comcast switched over to MPEG-4 in your area then you'll only get skip mode on local channels.


----------



## SteveD

cmaquilino16 said:


> I live in ATL and I get skip mode sometimes on my roamio pro, like one day nbc shows then cbs shows but not all the time, the only channel that gets me skip is fox shows. So maybe someone can answer this I TiVo Grimm tonite no skip, but last week I had skip on that show. Same thing for shades of blue last night no skip.Are all the local channels getting skip mode or just some. I got Comcast cable. Is there a channel list of skip mode channels or is Comcast messing up the skip mode.
> 
> Thanks


I'm on FiOS in NY and didn't get skip mode on Shades of Blue, either, so it's probably not a local thing.


----------



## gersh49

cmaquilino16 said:


> I live in ATL and I get skip mode sometimes on my roamio pro, like one day nbc shows then cbs shows but not all the time, the only channel that gets me skip is fox shows. So maybe someone can answer this I TiVo Grimm tonite no skip, but last week I had skip on that show. Same thing for shades of blue last night no skip.Are all the local channels getting skip mode or just some. I got Comcast cable. Is there a channel list of skip mode channels or is Comcast messing up the skip mode.
> 
> Thanks


Recorded Grimm last night on my Roamio Basic (OTA) and my Roamio Pro (Bright House - Central Florida), but neither recording has SkipMode.


----------



## TivoJD

Same for me, no skip on Grimm in the Bright House Tampa market.


----------



## ss-stingray

My favorite show Grimm last night didn't have skip either. I recorded it from Ft. Myers.


----------



## snerd

It appears that I'm not getting skip on any shows on ABC network.


----------



## JoeKustra

snerd said:


> It appears that I'm not getting skip on any shows on ABC network.


Castle always works for me. There's not a lot on ABC or Fox I record.


----------



## KimHedrick

No SM on Shades of Blue or Grimm this week.


----------



## mlw983

No skipmode on Grimm on Charter in St. Louis either.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lessd

KimHedrick said:


> No SM on Shades of Blue or Grimm this week.


Shades of Blue last episode did not, and do not have skip as of now, but past episodes did 

Comcast CT


----------



## Chevelleman

Now make sure to report it here: http://http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


----------



## gespears

Chevelleman said:


> Now make sure to report it here: http://http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


That link has too many HTTP's in it. And even when I take an HTTP out it still doesn't work for me.

None of my NBC programs have had skip mode lately. I wonder what that's all about? Very frustrating.


----------



## JoeKustra

gespears said:


> That link has too many HTTP's in it. And even when I take an HTTP out it still doesn't work for me.
> 
> None of my NBC programs have had skip mode lately. I wonder what that's all about? Very frustrating.


http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx

CBS has been my most intermittent. NBC has been my most reliable. I does seem to me to be a regional problem, but I have no evidence to prove it.


----------



## gespears

JoeKustra said:


> http://survey.confirmit.com/wix/1/p3075425841.aspx


That link works. Thanks.


----------



## JoeKustra

gespears said:


> That link works. Thanks.


The link works. Now we hope entering the data has some effect.


----------



## Chevelleman

Fixed it sorry


----------



## brandenwan

No SkipMode on *Shades of Blue* -NBC- back on Thursday, 3/10,  and none for *The Family* -ABC-on Sunday, 3/13  .... but at least I am thankful that *The Colony* now appears to have SkipMode. :up:

I have Fios in Oreland, PA, a suburb of Philly.


----------



## Mr Tony

Skip Mode for me has been very erratic (on basic or lifeline cable with Comcast...Roamio basic)

-When it first came out TMZ would have Skip mode on it, then it disappeared for a while, then it came back for 2 days, and now its gone again. Its on at 6:30 on local FOX station
-Last night I recorded both episodes of "Little Big Shots" since I missed the 1st airing. The 1st episode had no skip mode, the 2nd one did. 
-syndicated shows like Friends and 2 1/2 men (which are on an Independent and CW respectively) its hit and miss. Sometimes the 1st show wont have it but the show right after it will. Some days neither will. 
-The Victoria Secret Swimwear Special on CBS didnt either.

I'm going to try a reboot and see what happens


----------



## NickTheGreat

JoeKustra said:


> I think I just saw the SM icon on last night's Elementary go away. Am I seeing things? I swear it was there when I checked an hour ago.


I didn't have it on the latest episode of Elementary either. I think I've had it before.

And I tried it anyway, and it didn't work.


----------



## gespears

For me here in Phoenix, NBC has not had any SM for almost a week.


----------



## SteveD

Blindspot on NBC-NY had skip mode yesterday. So maybe something was fixed. Not sure why it's so inconsistent, though.


----------



## EMcTx

astrohip said:


> I went in to the Deleted Recordings to check. Strange results:
> 
> Wed & Thur of last week, no Skip
> Fri & Sat, Skip (and Sat was a syndicated repeat)
> Mon, Tues, Wed, no Skip
> 
> So only one new run was Skip, and that was Friday.


Of all the episodes of Jeopardy I have recorded, only the ones that aired on a Friday have skip mode. Weird.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

SF Bay Area user and still no skip mode. I'll just wait some more.


----------



## jmpage2

Does anyone know why on the Mini it will show skip mode available for a program, then when the program is played the skip mode icons don't show and skip mode doesn't work? Is the Mini supposed to support skip mode if it shows up in the program list?


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> Does anyone know why on the Mini it will show skip mode available for a program, then when the program is played the skip mode icons don't show and skip mode doesn't work? Is the Mini supposed to support skip mode if it shows up in the program list?


 It's a bug - currently SKIP on Mini only works when streaming directly from SKIP enabled host machine. If the Mini is tied to a different host it doesn't work.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

RoamioJeff said:


> You should email TiVoMargret with your TSN.
> 
> If you have some sort of an individual one-off issue and never reach out for support you may never get it.


Saw other posts that mailbox is full. Tried cs chat- not a good experience.

Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎20‎:‎37‎ ‎PM): Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Robert and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎20‎:‎53‎ ‎PM): yes 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎22‎:‎24‎ ‎PM): yes 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎22‎:‎57‎ ‎PM): Hello! . Let me check the TiVo account. Can you please provide these details--- Phone #, 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎23‎:‎07‎ ‎PM): 925 284 7391 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎24‎:‎21‎ ‎PM): Ok...Thank You... I can help you with that 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎24‎:‎25‎ ‎PM): One Moment 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎27‎:‎49‎ ‎PM): Is the Roamio working otherwise....? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎28‎:‎02‎ ‎PM): yes 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎28‎:‎20‎ ‎PM): other than the blue circles of death 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎30‎:‎00‎ ‎PM): So the Roamio gest live tv and can record....? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎30‎:‎08‎ ‎PM): yes 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎31‎:‎15‎ ‎PM): only significant issue is skip icon not appearing. 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎32‎:‎05‎ ‎PM): received two TiVo messages saying this dvr has skip mode. 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎36‎:‎09‎ ‎PM): anyone there? 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎37‎:‎33‎ ‎PM): Still checking... 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎38‎:‎08‎ ‎PM): One issue is the MPEG4 format have had issues with Skipping 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎39‎:‎13‎ ‎PM): what does that mean. Only recording using a cablecard connection to Comcast. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎39‎:‎37‎ ‎PM): In the My Shows list....Any green "SKip" mode icons? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎39‎:‎56‎ ‎PM): no. that's the issue 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎40‎:‎39‎ ‎PM): So still no Skip icon 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎40‎:‎46‎ ‎PM): Also be aware, the Skip option is not on every channel/.... 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎33‎ ‎PM): For Skip to work, the recordings have to be done on certain channels 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎33‎ ‎PM): Here is a link for the channels 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎33‎ ‎PM): https://www.tivo.com/ 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎37‎ ‎PM): That isn't the issue. I record a lot of shows on all the major networks. no icons! 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎54‎ ‎PM): You aren't being very helpfiul. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎41‎:‎58‎ ‎PM): When were the recordings made? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎42‎:‎19‎ ‎PM): every day in the evening 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎44‎:‎21‎ ‎PM): Are you able to fix this or just provide excuses. I use the TiVo community and there was a developer that was fixing it on an individual basis which doesn't seem very efficient. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎45‎:‎14‎ ‎PM): Yes there has been an issue, where some of the Roamios are setup correctly, but Skip is still not functioning 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎45‎:‎14‎ ‎PM): I apologize 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎45‎:‎42‎ ‎PM): Who, how or when can this be fixed? 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎46‎:‎10‎ ‎PM): TiVo is aware of "issues" on some device....A fix is underway 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎46‎:‎46‎ ‎PM): Try this go to AMC 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎49‎:‎18‎ ‎PM): Still there? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎49‎:‎59‎ ‎PM): no. computer and tv in different rooms. What do I need to do? 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎50‎:‎42‎ ‎PM): Go to AMC, push the record button 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎51‎:‎08‎ ‎PM): Does skip work on amc 24 hours? 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎53‎:‎15‎ ‎PM): No there is a limited window 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎53‎:‎40‎ ‎PM): it's 3:53pm local time. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎55‎:‎37‎ ‎PM): In the KDB here ...it shows 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎55‎:‎37‎ ‎PM): The shows that will be SkipMode-enabled are those that appear during the most common recording hours: seven days a week, between the hours of 4:00 pm and midnight (12:30 am for late night talk shows airing on ABC, NBC and CBS). Recorded shows with the SkipMode feature appear in your MyShows lists with a SKIP icon. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎56‎:‎14‎ ‎PM): Pacific Time 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎56‎:‎51‎ ‎PM): So give it a few minutes....start a recording... 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎56‎:‎51‎ ‎PM): or popular shows, our team usually has SkipMode information updated for a show within 1 hour of the show ending. 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎57‎:‎01‎ ‎PM): But there has been an issue on some Roamios 
Robert (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎57‎:‎10‎ ‎PM): Which version of AMC is being used? 
Me (‎3‎/‎18‎/‎2016‎ ‎3‎:‎57‎:‎49‎ ‎PM): This is getting no where. I give up.


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> It's a bug - currently SKIP on Mini only works when streaming directly from SKIP enabled host machine. If the Mini is tied to a different host it doesn't work.


The host is a Skip enabled Roamio.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> The host is a Skip enabled Roamio.


 Right, but is the show you are streaming on that host or a different machine?


----------



## jmpage2

moyekj said:


> Right, but is the show you are streaming on that host or a different machine?


I am trying to directly stream shows with the skip icon from the TiVo Roamio they are recorded on. Via either LAN or MoCA connection.


----------



## moyekj

jmpage2 said:


> I am trying to directly stream shows with the skip icon from the TiVo Roamio they are recorded on. Via either LAN or MoCA connection.


 Works for me: Mini V1 streaming from SKIP-enabled Roamio Pro which is the Mini host. If I set the Mini host as my Elite it will still show SKIP icons for Roamio Pro shows but SKIP doesn't work.


----------



## ej42137

jmpage2 said:


> I am trying to directly stream shows with the skip icon from the TiVo Roamio they are recorded on. Via either LAN or MoCA connection.


Is that TiVo Roamio the Mini's host? In other words, when you go into Settings and set the host DVR for the Mini, was it to that same TiVo Roamio or a different one?


----------



## jmpage2

ej42137 said:


> Is that TiVo Roamio the Mini's host? In other words, when you go into Settings and set the host DVR for the Mini, was it to that same TiVo Roamio or a different one?


I have three Minis and one Roamio. All of the Minis use the skip enabled Roamio as their host box.


----------



## trip1eX

SkipMode is kind of like your rich brother loaning his Porsche to you a few times a year. 

IT's not the Porsche isn't great, but it's not available whenever you need it and then, when it is available, you forget to use it because you're so used to just hopping into your Audi sedan.


----------



## TonyD79

trip1eX said:


> SkipMode is kind of like your rich brother loaning his Porsche to you a few times a year. IT's not the Porsche isn't great, but it's not available whenever you need it and then, when it is available, you forget to use it because you're so used to just hopping into your Audi sedan.


Almost. I don't forget to use it. I go the other way. I try to use it when it is not there.


----------



## videojanitor

RoamioJeff said:


> You should email TiVoMargret with your TSN.
> 
> If you have some sort of an individual one-off issue and never reach out for support you may never get it.


I guess I need to do the same. Also in Northern California -- software is version 20.5.6 -- no skip mode, but the recordings ARE showing the "skip" icon. Doesn't work though (wouldn't expect it to).


----------



## ej42137

trip1eX said:


> SkipMode is kind of like your rich brother loaning his Porsche to you a few times a year.
> 
> IT's not the Porsche isn't great, but it's not available whenever you need it and then, when it is available, you forget to use it because you're so used to just hopping into your Audi sedan.


For me it's like my rich brother gave me his Porsche, but every couple of weeks he borrows it back and I have to drive my Toyota that night. Almost everything I watch that has commercials has Skip Mode more than 95% of the time. Your viewing habits must be quite different from mine.



videojanitor said:


> I guess I need to do the same. Also in Northern California -- software is version 20.5.6 -- no skip mode, but the recordings ARE showing the "skip" icon. Doesn't work though (wouldn't expect it to).


I don't see why you wouldn't expect it to work; 20.5.6 supports skip mode, and the green icon is the signal for everyone else that they have it. Send an email to Peg.


----------



## videojanitor

ej42137 said:


> I don't see why you wouldn't expect it to work; 20.5.6 supports skip mode, and the green icon is the signal for everyone else that they have it. Send an email to Peg.


My apologies. I did not do my research. For some reason I thought 20.5.9 was the version that supported SkipMode nationally. D'oh!


----------



## TonyD79

videojanitor said:


> I guess I need to do the same. Also in Northern California -- software is version 20.5.6 -- no skip mode, but the recordings ARE showing the "skip" icon. Doesn't work though (wouldn't expect it to).


Doesn't work? Comcast mpeg4 by any chance. Skip is not working on mpeg4.


----------



## videojanitor

TonyD79 said:


> Doesn't work? Comcast mpeg4 by any chance. Skip is not working on mpeg4.


I'm using it strictly OTA. Perhaps I not using it correctly? I am pressing the "D" button when the break is on -- the progress bar pops up, but that's all.


----------



## TonyD79

videojanitor said:


> I'm using it strictly OTA. Perhaps I not using it correctly? I am pressing the "D" button when the break is on -- the progress bar pops up, but that's all.


That is correct. Try the channel up. Maybe something wrong with your D button.

Do you get the prompt in the upper left?


----------



## videojanitor

TonyD79 said:


> That is correct. Try the channel up. Maybe something wrong with your D button.
> 
> Do you get the prompt in the upper left?


Nothing with "channel up" either. I have two remotes -- the original, and a "slide" remote -- tried both with equal results. No prompt.

OK, now this is weird ... I pulled a CBS show out of the "Recently Deleted" folder and found that it DOES work! Apparently, it is just not working on the shows I recorded from my local FOX affiliate, even though they have the "Skip" icon. I recorded "Rosewood" and "American Idol" this week -- it doesn't work on either of those. Would be interested to know if anyone else recorded one of them and got different results.


----------



## JoeKustra

videojanitor said:


> Nothing with "channel up" either. I have two remotes -- the original, and a "slide" remote -- tried both with equal results. No prompt.
> 
> OK, now this is weird ... I pulled a CBS show out of the "Recently Deleted" folder and found that it DOES work! Apparently, it is just not working on the shows I recorded from my local FOX affiliate, even though they have the "Skip" icon. I recorded "Rosewood" and "American Idol" this week -- it doesn't work on either of those. Would be interested to know if anyone else recorded one of them and got different results.


Rosewood was ok.


----------



## Expidia

I bought a new pro and yesterday transferred my recorded shows from my old plus to the pro.

Most of the shows I had recorded that had skip tags on the plus when recorded initially but do not transfer over with skip tags 

Oh well, at least the shows came over


----------



## JoeKustra

Expidia said:


> I bought a new pro and yesterday transferred my recorded shows from my old plus to the pro.
> 
> Most of the shows I had recorded that had skip tags on the plus when recorded initially but do not transfer over with skip tags
> 
> Oh well, at least the shows came over


That's normal. However, if the new box doesn't have SM yet, it will be applied to those programs when it is enabled. Is your old plus still online? If so, you can stream the shows and keep SM.


----------



## Expidia

JoeKustra said:


> That's normal. However, if the new box doesn't have SM yet, it will be applied to those programs when it is enabled. Is your old plus still online? If so, you can stream the shows and keep SM.


Thx Joe. no now that i've transferred the shows I boxed the plus up to set it up as a gift at my daughters new house when she closes in a month.

No biggy on the skip not transferring as most shows were not important.
Mostly seinfelds, family guy and law and order one passes etc.
I use them to pass the time while on the elliptical machine.

Now i noticed that 23 seinfelds have skip again. I had 25 family feuds and 9 shades of blue that all had skip on the plus and only the seinfelds now show skip tags. Maybe the others that had skip will appear after a while if the seinfelds did.

Oops, I take that back. Only one seinfeld out of the 23 has skip. it must be the latest one that recorded.


----------



## HerronScott

JoeKustra said:


> That's normal. However, if the new box doesn't have SM yet, it will be applied to those programs when it is enabled. Is your old plus still online? If so, you can stream the shows and keep SM.


I don't think anyone has reported getting SkipMode again on a show that's been transferred from another TiVo. It seems to only get applied if the show is recorded on that TiVo.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra

HerronScott said:


> I don't think anyone has reported getting SkipMode again on a show that's been transferred from another TiVo. It seems to only get applied if the show is recorded on that TiVo.
> 
> Scott


It's been a while, so I may have mixed up my facts. When my second Roamio received SM, some existing programs did get the icon but I forget which box did the recording. Oh well, sorry.


----------



## videojanitor

JoeKustra said:


> Rosewood was ok.


Thanks for confirming. Interesting that it doesn't work on my recording of the show, or anything else on FOX.


----------



## sushikitten

Second Chance this week showed SM but refused to work. This is the second show this has happened to.


----------



## JoeKustra

sushikitten said:


> Second Chance this week showed SM but refused to work. This is the second show this has happened to.


No problem with my Second Chance. There is only one more before the break.


----------



## JoeKustra

This is strange. I had last night's Elementary record on two basic TiVo boxes. It was the first week (I think) of the new date. However the Roamio with a 1P recorded it with SM. The Roamio that recorded it from a guide selection did not. It's been long enough, and I've verified both copies are correct. I don't understand how this is possible. Only difference is that the failed SM Roamio was in Standby.


----------



## SteveD

I was actually pretty impressed with the SkipMode on Elementary last night. Even though Elementary started 35 minutes late, the show had SkipMode enabled and the first "Channel Up" took me right to the beginning of the show skipping the first 35 minutes of the recording. Now if they could just get the Tivo to automatically pad shows when needed, I would be all set.


----------



## JoeKustra

**** Red said:


> I was actually pretty impressed with the SkipMode on Elementary last night. Even though Elementary started 35 minutes late, the show had SkipMode enabled and the first "Channel Up" took me right to the beginning of the show skipping the first 35 minutes of the recording. Now if they could just get the Tivo to automatically pad shows when needed, I would be all set.


That explains it (I guess). The version on the failing box wasn't padded. The version with SM was padded 30 minutes. Thanks.


----------



## aaronwt

jth tv said:


> I just found myself annoyed at a show that did Not have skipmode, golly.


That happens every week with me.


----------



## TonyD79

**** Red said:


> I was actually pretty impressed with the SkipMode on Elementary last night. Even though Elementary started 35 minutes late, the show had SkipMode enabled and the first "Channel Up" took me right to the beginning of the show skipping the first 35 minutes of the recording. Now if they could just get the Tivo to automatically pad shows when needed, I would be all set.


Yup. Bam!


----------



## nessie

I've been recording Jeopardy manually to start at :01 and end at :28, because the first minute and final two minutes are just advertisements/introducing contestants. Could that be a possible reason for it not getting skipmode?


----------



## astrohip

nessie said:


> I've been recording Jeopardy manually to start at :01 and end at :28, because the first minute and final two minutes are just advertisements/introducing contestants. Could that be a possible reason for it not getting skipmode?


Just a guess, but if you're recording it manually, you're not really recording "Jeopardy". So no way for the SM data to sync up.


----------



## UCLABB

astrohip said:


> Just a guess, but if you're recording it manually, you're not really recording "Jeopardy". So no way for the SM data to sync up.


It'll show as Jeopardy in My Shows, but something might get messed up I guess. Not sure why anyone would bother shaving off three minutes of a recording by scheduling a manual rather than a regular season pass.


----------



## nessie

UCLABB said:


> It'll show as Jeopardy in My Shows, but something might get messed up I guess. Not sure why anyone would bother shaving off three minutes of a recording by scheduling a manual rather than a regular season pass.


To save space and not needing to fast forward the first minute immediately after pressing play.


----------



## moyekj

nessie said:


> To save space and not needing to fast forward the first minute immediately after pressing play.


 With a manual recording the show isn't going to have the right "contentId" even if TiVo could deal with partially missing content for the show, so there's absolutely no way for it to grab skip data from tivo.com.


----------



## ej42137

nessie said:


> I've been recording Jeopardy manually to start at :01 and end at :28, because the first minute and final two minutes are just advertisements/introducing contestants. Could that be a possible reason for it not getting skipmode?





astrohip said:


> Just a guess, but if you're recording it manually, you're not really recording "Jeopardy". So no way for the SM data to sync up.





moyekj said:


> With a manual recording the show isn't going to have the right "contentId" even if TiVo could deal with partially missing content for the show, so there's absolutely no way for it to grab skip data from tivo.com.


I do manual recordings of several late night talk shows; all of them get Skip Mode on at least some episodes, and Skip Mode works correctly on those episodes. TiVo obviously correctly identifies the episode for manual recordings because (a) I get correct episode data, and (b) as I said, Skip Mode works. I've never done a manual recording that chopped the beginning of an episode, though.

"Jeopardy" I record as a normal One Pass; Skip Mode shows up for it just once in a while, it's usually missing. But when it's not missing, Skip Mode works just fine (for me).

If it were me, I'd set up a manual recording for something that I know gets Skip Mode and see if the green lozenge appears. However, it's not me because I can't imagine ever intentionally missing the beginning of an episode.


----------



## JoeKustra

No SM on Blindspot again. Nothing on Tonight Show either.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> No SM on Blindspot again. Nothing on Tonight Show either.


My Bolt & Roamio recorded 9 shows last night including Blindspot - they all had SkipMode. But of course Late Night was not recorded as it was a re-run - my guess is if it had I would have had one SkipMode failure.


----------



## trip1eX

NO skip mode on Colbert here but Conan has it. Conan starts at 10 CST. Colbert 10:35 CST. 

Not sure about the others.


----------



## Mr Tony

no skip mode on Dancing with the Stars yesterday


----------



## moyekj

unclehonkey said:


> no skip mode on Dancing with the Stars yesterday


 I did. Lately pretty much everything I record has it.


----------



## Mr Tony

hmmm weird
I record so few prime time shows so its rare I even see a skip mode icon. 
The only other ABC show I record is last man standing and that has SM on it. (oh wait they had a couple of the ESPN 30 for 30's on Saturdays and those worked too)


----------



## astrohip

JoeKustra said:


> No SM on Blindspot again.


I had it.

Crazy how erratic SM is.


----------



## lessd

astrohip said:


> I had it.
> 
> Crazy how erratic SM is.


I did not and still don't have SM for last weeks Blindspot, but tonight's recording did have SM.


----------



## JoeKustra

lessd said:


> I did not and still don't have SM for last weeks Blindspot, but tonight's recording did have SM.


I guess we can blame a heavy news night? NCIS yes, NCIS:NO no, Limitless yes. Heartbeat (premiere) no. Monday's Blindspot no also.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> I guess we can blame a heavy news night? NCIS yes, NCIS:NO no, Limitless yes. Heartbeat (premiere) no. Monday's Blindspot no also.


I have had SkipMode on all recordings for the last 2 nights including NCIS & Heartbeat.


----------



## JoeKustra

I give up.


----------



## atmuscarella

JoeKustra said:


> I give up.


I think that is what we all quietly decided in the Bolt forum. There was rarely if ever any rime or reason to SkipMode failures. If there was any pattern at all, it was that individually we seemed to have certain shows that were issues for ourselves, but not necessarily for others. For me it is Late Night, I get SkipMode on that maybe 1 out of 5 shows. Other than it doesn't work when I get a bad/poor recording I can find no other pattern for the failures.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

SF bay area. Still don't have skip mode. Only excuses from Tivo.


----------



## keenanSR

c133roamioerrors said:


> SF bay area. Still don't have skip mode. Only excuses from Tivo.


What are they telling you?


----------



## atmuscarella

c133roamioerrors said:


> SF bay area. Still don't have skip mode. Only excuses from Tivo.


Along with keenanSR question, You posted in another thread you have/had Internet problems. How long have has it been since you got those issues resolved? SkipMode is dependent on TiVo connecting to TiVo's servers. Are you having any issues with guide data? Do you streaming apps (YouTube, Amazon, etc.) work?


----------



## JBDragon

I live in the S.F. Bay Area. North of S.F. and Tivo SkipMode works just fine. I don't have cable tv, get all my content with my Antenna.

All that Skip Data comes from TIVO after the show it over through the Internet. If you have piss poor Internet, You may have issues.

The only other thing is maybe your TIVO didn't get updated to support it. I know my Tivo Mini didn't get updated to support PLEX and something else on a update and I had to call and they fixed it though they said it would take a few days to show up. It did!!! Maybe that's true for you with SkipMode. If your Internet service is fine, then calling Tivo Support is the next step. All things good, it should work. It's a great feature.

Look at something like the DISH and their Hopper, and having to wait 7 days before you can have the skip feature just seems crazy and worthless to me.


----------



## JoeKustra

c133roamioerrors said:


> SF bay area. Still don't have skip mode. Only excuses from Tivo.


Simple test. On Monday, record CBS, NBC, ABC and Fox during prime time. If no show has skip mode, call TiVo again and ask them why. Or just do 3 out of 4 so you can watch something.

Maybe Monday would be a bad night with two live programs.

While 20.5.9 is probably needed for skip mode, skip mode, like Amazon Prime, is not tied to an update.


----------



## elwaylite

Since restarting my Roamio for OTA I have 11 recordings and they all have the Skip banner, and Im on Exede satellite internet.

I also have the Hopper 3, and their autohop availability can be spotty sometimes too. Waiting 7 days is not a big deal for me because we stay behind. Also not fair to bring them up vs the TiVo feature because Dish it at the mercy of carriage negotiations where Tivo is not. Both are great features regardless.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

The response I get is that there are issues being worked on. I have a simple set up and everything including recording, playback, search, Netflix, Amazon works fine. We record a lot of network prime time shows and I have never seen a skip icon.


----------



## c133roamioerrors

Got it today. Months after I was notified I had it.


----------



## JoeKustra

c133roamioerrors said:


> Got it today. Months after I was notified I had it.


Happy Earth Day.


----------



## HerronScott

c133roamioerrors said:


> Got it today. Months after I was notified I had it.


Definitely sounds like something was wrong with your TiVo in their database with regards to having access to SkipMode which I guess they finally got resolved. I recall you were supposed to be in one of the initial deployment areas but didn't get it then.

Scott


----------



## sasquatch006

Hi all,

I don't have SkipMode, nor have I received any kind of message or email about it. I have a Roamio Pro, and have service through Wave (a local Seattle cable/internet provider). Do the cable providers have any kind of say over their customers having SM enabled?

Would I be better of trying to contact TiVo about this, or should I talk to Wave?

Thanks in advance!

Edit - Adding more info
SW Version - 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-848
Last Successful Connection to TiVo service was earlier today
Last restart was a couple days ago


----------



## waterchange

sasquatch006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have SkipMode, nor have I received any kind of message or email about it. I have a Roamio Pro, and have service through Wave (a local Seattle cable/internet provider). Do the cable providers have any kind of say over their customers having SM enabled?
> 
> Would I be better of trying to contact TiVo about this, or should I talk to Wave?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit - Adding more info
> SW Version - 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-848
> Last Successful Connection to TiVo service was earlier today
> Last restart was a couple days ago


You contact TiVo as your cable provider will have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## JoeKustra

sasquatch006 said:


> Would I be better of trying to contact TiVo about this, or should I talk to Wave?
> Thanks in advance!


Call TiVo. Just don't do anything drastic, like Clear & Delete Everything. If you get an idiot, call back.

SkipMode uses closed captions and only works on some networks. Record CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox and anything new tonight.

If you get SyFy or TBS, try their new shows too.


----------



## sasquatch006

waterchange said:


> You contact TiVo as your cable provider will have no idea what you're talking about.


Got it. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## sasquatch006

JoeKustra said:


> Call TiVo. Just don't do anything drastic, like Clear & Delete Everything. If you get an idiot, call back.
> 
> SkipMode uses closed captions and only works on some networks. Record CBS, NBC, ABC, Fox and anything new tonight.
> 
> If you get SyFy or TBS, try their new shows too.


Been recording shows on those channels already (minus TBS), and no joy. I'll have a chat with a (hopefully smart-ish) TiVo rep, and hope for the best.

Thanks!


----------



## Jed1

sasquatch006 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I don't have SkipMode, nor have I received any kind of message or email about it. I have a Roamio Pro, and have service through Wave (a local Seattle cable/internet provider). Do the cable providers have any kind of say over their customers having SM enabled?
> 
> Would I be better of trying to contact TiVo about this, or should I talk to Wave?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> Edit - Adding more info
> SW Version - 20.5.6.RC14-USA-6-848
> Last Successful Connection to TiVo service was earlier today
> Last restart was a couple days ago


The cable company provided TiVo's will not get skip mode as this will violate their transmission agreements with the content owners. If you want skip mode then you will need to buy a retail unit if you have cable owned TiVo.


----------



## sasquatch006

Jed1 said:


> The cable company provided TiVo's will not get skip mode as this will violate their transmission agreements with the content owners. If you want skip mode then you will need to buy a retail unit if you have cable owned TiVo.


Just spoke to a TiVo rep, and that's more or less what they said. Because the box is from Wave, the SW version might be different, so there was really nothing she could do except to send a connection signal from her end.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## RoamioJeff

Jed1 said:


> The cable company provided TiVo's will not get skip mode as this will violate their transmission agreements with the content owners. If you want skip mode then you will need to buy a retail unit if you have cable owned TiVo.


Jed1- That is a good point, and I believe you 

But, is there something authoritative somewhere out there from TiVo that states this?

Edit: Nevermind, just saw the preceding post after composing this one.


----------



## bradleys

RoamioJeff said:


> Jed1- That is a good point, and I believe you
> 
> But, is there something authoritative somewhere out there from TiVo that states this?
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, just saw the preceding post after composing this one.


You are looking for a communication from TiVo that states that Skipmode is for retail boxes only?

You are not likely going to get that because the cable companies do all their own communication and the inclusion or exclusion of Skipmode would be exclusively their decision. I do not suspect Skipmode was developed exclusively for Retail, but as far as we know, no current MSO providers are authorizing the functionality.

They will let you know if or when they ever do.

So far, nobody in the field has and I would guess it will be quite some time before you ever see one.


----------



## bradleys

sasquatch006 said:


> Just spoke to a TiVo rep, and that's more or less what they said. Because the box is from Wave, the SW version might be different, so there was really nothing she could do except to send a connection signal from her end.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


That is what I could not tell from your origional post. If the TiVo was a retail TiVo or a WAVE provided TiVo.

Since it is WAVE you will not see Skipmode until they decide to authorize it for their customers. And that may never happen...


----------

